# Naruto 699-700 Prediction Thread [1]  - Part 2



## Reznor (Nov 5, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> That's Rokudaime Mizukage to you buddy.



Seriously? Why the hell did Mei step down?


----------



## YMICrazy (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't believe Kishi did that to anko...


----------



## Tyler (Nov 5, 2014)

What is Shikamaru's kids name? They didn't include it in the spoilers.


----------



## Jad (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil. Tell me please if Lee has a kid and with who? Tell me of Lee's fate


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Chojuro, Mizukage.


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil, don't tell me Chojuro banged her up and took her job.My man


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

Shino is Bolt's sensei!!!!


----------



## Marsala (Nov 5, 2014)

Is there a picture of Rock Lee's kid yet?


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

And they all lived happily ever after.

Except for Kankuro, who fell into the abyss and was never heard from again.

Oh and Neji.  Who was, well, still dead.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Chouji is the ultimate player. He didn't meet any of Karui's expectations and still boinked her. That's style


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Kakashi deserves a family too...



Yeah, what the hell, Kishi


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

And Darui is the Raikage?


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 5, 2014)

I want to know Orochimaru's fate now.
And if all the people got in the Infinite Tsukuyomi survived.

Also... what about the two inside the legendary ninja tools?


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

Tsunade wasn't spotted in any of the spoilers? Damn...


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Darui for Raikage and Akatsuchi for Tsuchikage?


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

can someone please translate this page already?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Chojuro rose up. 

Literally. 

:rofl


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Yeah, what the hell, Kishi



Maybe Kurenai moved on from Asuma (for Kakashi).


----------



## hawkeye91 (Nov 5, 2014)

Ino and Sai hooking up got me loling so bad


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

darkap89 said:


> I want to know Orochimaru's fate now.
> And if all the people got in the Infinite Tsukuyomi survived.
> 
> Also... what about the two inside the legendary ninja tools?



Yes, show Orochimaru and *KABUTO *


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto face dont age Why ?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't get over fat Anko...why Kishi....?

She was the second hottest female in the series, now this....

Karui was meant to be for Kiba, damn you Chouji

With Ino taken as well, Kiba needs to be with Tenten or go for other dark meat like Mabui or Samui else he'll be stuck with some filler chick

There is hope in at least that so far the only relationship to come from the same rookie team is SS.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm not surprised about Choujuro either.

Man, loving everything from this epilogue. 

Now if you'll excuse me, I'll return to drink some salty tears.


----------



## Ferno (Nov 5, 2014)

Mako said:


> Tsunade wasn't spotted in any of the spoilers? Damn...



Evil said she's the one making Sasuke/Naruto's new arms. Idk if that implies she gets panel time or just a mention tho.


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Chojuro rose up.
> 
> Literally.
> 
> :rofl



You could just tell he had it in him.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 5, 2014)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> And Darui is the Raikage?



Could be Omoi as well. Naruto, Gaara, Choujuuro that's three of the same generation. Darui is the same generation as Mei and Kakashi.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Darui for Raikage and Akatsuchi for Tsuchikage?



Akatsuchi? WHAT!!


----------



## Epyon (Nov 5, 2014)

> Actually it makes a lot of sense.
> Babyboom happens a lot after a war.
> 
> Also on my work, all my colleagues got kids around the same time (the ones who have a relationship )
> I guess when you hear someone wants a kid, or is pregnant it make people around them think, or something.



Except that the babyboom didn't happen right after the war. Everyone agreed to wait until two years later, when the movie depicts Hinata and Naruto getting together and THEN decided to all suddenly have children.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

NaruSaku lives on... through Salad and Bolt.


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

All of that work to never lose to Sakura... and Ino ends up with off brand Sasuke and a shitty looking kid.   Why you gotta do Ino like that Kishi ? Couldn't she have been a badass solo kunoichi? I feel like he dumped Sai on Ino and Karui on Choji just to shoehorn next gen T10.:sanji


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I can't get over fat Anko...why Kishi....?
> 
> She was the second hottest female in the series, now this....
> 
> ...



Mabui is dead.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Epyon said:


> Except that the babyboom didn't happen right after the war. Everyone agreed to wait until two years later, when the movie depicts Hinata and Naruto getting together and THEN decided to all suddenly have children.



Ah, who cares, this is just for enjoyment so enjoy it.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

is sakura wearing her mission clothes with an apron on while cleaning the house? XD


----------



## Marsala (Nov 5, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> NaruSaku lives on... through Salad and Bolt.



Not to mention NaruSasu, too.

Besides Naruto and Sasuke being on the down low, of course.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> can someone please translate this page already?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 5, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> NaruSaku lives on... through Salad and Bolt.



And narusasu


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> translate this page please



Just check Sakura's face in the top left panel... 

"Salad" must tell her she's actually arin daughter! :rofl


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Akatsuchi? WHAT!!



Just getting that vibe of new Generation.

Who else?Kurotsuchi?


----------



## Ferno (Nov 5, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> NaruSaku lives on... through Salad and Bolt.



NaruSasu too


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 5, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> All of that work to never lose to Sakura... and Ino ends up with off brand Sasuke and a shitty looking kid.   Why you gotta do Ino like that Kishi ? Couldn't she have been a badass solo kunoichi? I feel like he dumped Sai on Ino and Karui on Choji just to shoehorn next gen T10.:sanji



If Ino and Sakura ever argue about their husbands Ino will win hands down with six simple words: "At least he has a job.".


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Nov 5, 2014)

There are still so many more pairings based on the character design leaks from yesterday. The girl with the red headband is clearly from lee  and ten ten for those still wondering


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 5, 2014)

Did Naruto learn hiraishin?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Weapon said:


> You could just tell he had it in him.



Naruto - Hokage
Gaara - Kazekage
Choujuro - Mizukage
??? - Tsuchikage
??? - Raikage

Damn, get 2 new young guys and you have the new Shuffle Alliance. 

Wait......

Is Omoi the Raikage now?


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> can someone please translate this page already?



I tried to but I can't make sense of that last panel. She says something about her dad that I can't figure out.

Though Sarada does say chou-shannaro/super shannaro. So she has a dumb thing she says just like Sakura


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Bring back Kisame for just one panel somehow, you can do it Kishi mumma.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

is this about baruto?

but you know he is kinda like me.

about your father.

what?


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 5, 2014)

afrosheen6565 said:


> There are still so many more pairings based on the character design leaks from yesterday. The girl with the red headband is clearly from lee  and ten ten for those still wondering



Isn't she too old compared to the others? She looks almost ten years older.


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 5, 2014)

Mei, don't end up like Anko


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Naruto - Hokage
> Gaara - Kazekage
> Choujuro - Mizukage
> ??? - Tsuchikage
> ...




Wouldn't be surprised if he gets Raikage and Kurotsuchi is Tsuchikage.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

man i really like that Sasuke got this kind of black clothes

i always wanted to see him using something like that in the end


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Mabui is dead.


You know, I never actually thought about the fact that she would have been in the building with Shikaku and Inoichi...



Kiba go for your sensei, go for the MILF and most beautiful woman in this manga.


----------



## UchihaBrothers (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil, can you anything on Team Taka???


----------



## Epyon (Nov 5, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> I'm not surprised about Choujuro either.
> 
> Man, loving everything from this epilogue.
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me, I'll return to drink some salty tears.



Has it been confirmed Choujuro is porking Mei now? I don't see that spoiler


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Nov 5, 2014)

Seraphoenix said:


> Did Naruto learn hiraishin?



You bet your @$$ he did. First thing he did when kakashi became hokage was to ask him for the scroll he used in the first chapter to learn KB. Or at least that's what happened in my mind


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

UchihaBrothers said:


> Evil, can you anything on Team Taka???



Jugo the beast lived and the rest died. The end.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

Looks like sarada x bolt might be a thing. She was going to tell something about him but her mommy interrupt to tell something about her father and then sarada-chan says " shannaro dayo" 

Like mother like daughter!


----------



## j0hnni_ (Nov 5, 2014)

So... Sai/Ino and Chouji/Karui? Wasn't expecting that last one...


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 5, 2014)

These kids.


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> If Ino and Sakura ever argue about their husbands Ino will win hands down with six simple words: "At least he has a job.".



Sasuke is the sole inheritor of the Uchiha, he was throwing stacks at granny cat like it was nothing, fucker is probably loaded for life he doesn't need a jerb.


----------



## Milady (Nov 5, 2014)

I love how pairing is everywhere in the last chapter

finally a female uchiha  it's about time


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> If Ino and Sakura ever argue about their husbands Ino will win hands down with six simple words: "At least he has a job.".



What if ANBU payment is shitty low?

Ino might also spent tons of money on stuff for her looks and clothes.

Asuma said Dont lose to Sakura in love.

Did Ino fulfill that promise?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 5, 2014)

This epilogue bring me the feels and some salty tears.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 5, 2014)

If all the Gokage been replace Kishi might continue the trend of one of them being a chick. Onoki's granddaughter could be the Tsuchikage


----------



## Anko-san (Nov 5, 2014)

An... Anko? Is that you?


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Cjones said:


> If all the Gokage been replace Kishi might continue the trend of one of them being a chick. Onoki's granddaughter could be the Tsuchikage



Yep, that's what I predicted. There's no way Onoki's going to be still kicking.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

These kids are simply the worst. Everyone one of them disgust me.


----------



## Lord Stark (Nov 5, 2014)

Wait...where's this Choujirou spoiler I keep hearing about?


----------



## SilenceOz (Nov 5, 2014)

Cant wait until Kishi releases the Adults only Baby makin' Gaiden


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

That little girl. She's climbing up my favorites list already.



Marsala said:


> Not to mention NaruSasu, too.
> 
> Besides Naruto and Sasuke being on the down low, of course.





Haruka Katana said:


> And narusasu





Ferno said:


> NaruSasu too



You guys. I'm sure they're going on some extending fishing trips together. If you know what I'm saying.



Jeαnne said:


> man i really like that Sasuke got this kind of black clothes
> 
> i always wanted to see him using something like that in the end



Boy looks so hard. Wait, he's a man now.


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> These kids are simply the worst. Everyone one of them disgust me.



I don't mind them, but I do actually feel my heart hurt when I look at that thing Sai and Ino had.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Nov 5, 2014)

Gaara,"Y U No Kage yet????"


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> These kids are simply the worst. Everyone one of them disgust me.



Except Narudo's.


----------



## Ferno (Nov 5, 2014)

I have to leave for work now but I look forward to reading 699 when I get back. 

My only hope for 699 was to see Naruto and Sasuke doing something normal together, just a snapshot of how they interact in a social way. But I guess with Sasuke leaving that isn't going to happen. 

The only spoiler for 699 so far has been Sakura's forehead tap, which I really like from a platonic perspective - the team 7 spirit/completeness, Sasuke's acknowledgement and the Itachi reference. This chapter looks promising and I hope it remains fanfic free, no pairings or offspring whatsoever.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

I bet Kishi made Anko fat because of all the weird porn of her.


----------



## Del Ruiz (Nov 5, 2014)

Haha, Anko's teaching Choji's kid, so she's eating all the same food, why she got fat


----------



## WizzzeR (Nov 5, 2014)

I wonder if Sasuke actually married Sakura or just porked her for the sake of it and left a kid... the latter seems more like it!


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 5, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Sasuke is the sole inheritor of the Uchiha, he was throwing stacks at granny cat like it was nothing, fucker is probably loaded for life he doesn't need a jerb.



They are living in a cave. That's the trailer park equivalent of the Narutoverse. Yes, you heard me right Sasuke has become deadbeat trailer trash. Sakura's only hopes rest in Salad marrying into money aka Bolt.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Yep, that's what I predicted. There's no way Onoki's going to be still kicking.



Actually he is still alive. Tsunade, Ei, and Onoki all are. They're having some kind of drinking party together.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> These kids are simply the worst. Everyone one of them disgust me.



Salad has a Rin'negan


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Man...I can see it now. 

Omoi will be the new Raikage while Darui was the one before him. It would be perfect.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 5, 2014)

About your father....Sasuke going to visit his side chick Karin lol. Sakura is willing to do anything for sasuke. Dat 3-way


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> These kids are simply the worst. Everyone one of them disgust me.



Sarada will awaken the rinnegan tho.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Nov 5, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Isn't she too old compared to the others? She looks almost ten years older.



I agree, but lee and ten ten  (and neji!) we're always ahead of the other guys


----------



## Del Ruiz (Nov 5, 2014)

Darui should either be Raikage, or Omoi should be brand new at it


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishi with Naming Bolt and Salad literally went the whole Capsule Corps DBZ lame name route


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

How would you guys rank the grown-up designs? And the kids


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Naruto - Hokage
> Gaara - Kazekage
> Choujuro - Mizukage
> ??? - Tsuchikage
> ...



raikage= darui

Looks like ninja school don't teach sex education. How these guys got kids so early no condom advice. Fail.

These kid designs are shocking as well. Naruto's look legit the rest suspect as hell


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Man...I can see it now.
> 
> Omoi will be the new Raikage while Darui was the one before him. It would be perfect.



Yup sounds right.

Akatsuchi or Kitsuchi for tsuchikage.

Or maybe the tsuchikages grandadaughter...


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> About your father....Sasuke going to visit his side chick Karin lol. Sakura is willing to do anything for sasuke. Dat 3-way



He wants to restore the Uchiha, you really think 2 is going to cut it?


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

Tyler said:


>



It's partially cut off on the prior page, but it looks to bee Shikatai


----------



## Narutaru (Nov 5, 2014)

I like Bolt and Shika's kid, but that's mostly because Shika's kid looks exactly like him and Bolt is Naruto with a different hair style and more stylish clothes. Everyone else ranges from not interesting to terrible.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

Do Naruto's kids say something at the end of their speech as their father?


----------



## Mofo (Nov 5, 2014)

Sarada and Bolt's child will be badass.
Uzumaki DNA and Hashi's body from the father's side plus Byakugan and Sharingan/Rinnegan doujutsus and healing tech from the mother's side, plus the 9 bijuus/juubi  coming from his grandfather alongside  a whole lot of jutsus/seals and money he inherits from both families. LOL.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> What if ANBU payment is shitty low?
> 
> Ino might also spent tons of money on stuff for her looks and clothes.
> 
> ...


Considering that SS is one of the worst pairings in any mainstream media in history, I'd say she did fulfill the promise. It was pretty touching to see that he favorite thing is the flower she gave to Sakura, she didn't sacrifice her friendship over some boy who hardly knew she existed and that she didn't know.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Except Narudo's.



dude, forget about Klue. he is just salty cause there is no rennigan XD

on a personal note, i think naruto's daughter looks like something from thundercat. his son is ok as well as sasuke's. 

the rest are meh.

what did surprise me is choji's daughter


----------



## soulnova (Nov 5, 2014)

HAhahaha xD I told you guys. If Sasuke had a girl and Naruto had a boy, they would devolve into Tsundere romance. Kishi, you


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke is the only one that really looks older.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> NaruSaku lives on... through Salad and Bolt.


Poor Burrito, Bayonetta is going to have you at her beck and call. 


Jeαnne said:


> man i really like that Sasuke got this kind of black clothes
> 
> i always wanted to see him using something like that in the end



And he looks like Madara. 



Anko-san said:


> An... Anko? Is that you?



Why?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> You know what I'm not gonna miss? Fandom wars.
> 
> Really, people at the One Piece aren't half as crazy.
> 
> ...



This changes nothing. The NaruSakus will never stop fighting. Expect the same garbage until the world ends.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> How would you guys rank the grown-up designs? And the kids



1a. Sasuke
1b. Naruto
2. Shikamaru

Everyone else is shit


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Man...I can see it now.
> 
> Omoi will be the new Raikage while Darui was the one before him. It would be perfect.




No-no, Samui in charge would be perfect. Definitely more Samui


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

Kakashi is so damn sexy <333


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Mofo said:


> Sarada and Bolt's child will be badass.
> Uzumaki DNA and Hashi's body from the father's side plus Byakugan and Sharingan/Rinnegan doujutsus and healing tech from the mother's side, plus the 9 bijuus/juubi  coming from his grandfather alongside  a whole lot of jutsus/seals and money he inherits from both families. LOL.


it basically unites the bloodline in one again


----------



## OrochimarusTheFinalV (Nov 5, 2014)

Most exciting upcoming moment for me will be...
The Konoha kiddies in Springtime Of Youth
Believe it!!!

Cannot wait to see what that genius mangaka can do with Choji's daughter, (Usain) Bolt & The spawn of SaiIno


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Nov 5, 2014)

So neither one of Naruto's kids got the Byakugan? Damn that's fucked up!

I guess his Yang sign had too much hang time.


----------



## Amaya no Hime (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't believe all the girls became housewives. Thank you, Kishimoto, for your extremely progressive work.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke is the only one that really looks older.



yeah, i dont get it why he didn't do the same for the rest of the characters


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> dude, forget about Klue. he is just salty cause there is no rennigan XD
> 
> on a personal note, i think naruto's daughter looks like something from thundercat. his son is ok as well as sasuke's.
> 
> ...



I know, but he deserve that. He was a total d!ck about me getting trolled. lol
so, some salty tears from him is always good. :rofl

I agree with the rest of your post, but still Naruto's kids get a pass from me. For God's sake their father is Naruto, and their grandfather is Minato. They will always get a pass from me. :rofl


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> You know what I'm not gonna miss? Fandom wars.
> 
> Really, people at the One Piece aren't half as crazy.
> 
> ...


They'll be fighting for years to come, just thankfully we won't have to read it here.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> This changes nothing. The NaruSakus will never stop fighting. Expect the same garbage until the world ends.



Like I said, this is the last week.

Then all hostility that never ceased during all these years will be finally over.


PS: **One Piece Section.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> Poor Burrito, Bayonetta is going to have you at her beck and call.
> 
> 
> And he looks like Madara.
> ...


he really got a madara vibe there with this hair and that jawline 

i always had the hots for both of them so i am infinitely happy


----------



## T7 Bateman (Nov 5, 2014)

I get NaruHina babies. SasuSaku kid. Shika looks good as hell. Sasuke so sexy. Naruto hokage and his son is so gonna be a mini him lol. Gaara don't like that hair but love him still. ShikaTemi yes. Everything turned out right. Thank u for the years Kishi.


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke is the only one that really looks older.



Sasuke Uchivolved into Madara, keeping the best traits of both, he looks biseinen instead of bishonen now. He grew up well.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke and Shikamaru are really the only characters who look significantly older. Sakura somewhat does, but not a lot.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Nov 5, 2014)

Why does Sasuke's daughter looks like Karin with those glasses?


----------



## Ninja Genius (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't know why Sasuke fans like the fact that he looks like a copy paste Madara. My fave character has lost his uniqueness! Awesome!!


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

BTW no Kakashi child?


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Sarada will awaken the rinnegan tho.



I'm not so sure. Her eyes seem shit


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> I know, right.
> 
> That's why we all, altho it's nothing much, should 5 star this thread right now! As a sort of grattitude.
> 
> ...



I never thought I would be so 'emotional' with the end. 


Wait, we get a part 3 that will start in 2015 and will last for at least a year!


----------



## Sora (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm gonna miss this section!


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

git just hit me, sasuke x sakura? o, it's madara x sakura.... pika will get maaaaaaad


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 5, 2014)

I just want to see Genin (Or at least older) versions of Kurenai's kid.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 5, 2014)

Shikamaru looks great in 700, almost makes up for his unimaginitive design in the Last.


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Thank you for Naruto, Kishimoto. I forgive the flaws, all by all it was an amazing ride!



I started Naruto late, but I think me reading and watching it all in a span of only two years is why I really enjoy it over other Shonen's. Sort of wish I was around during more of the iconic and classic moments in the series though.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Must be awkward for the Bijuus to be spying on Naruto banging Hinata. Even Hagoromo too. Bet Hagoromo was getting all giggity


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I know, but he deserve that. He was a total d!ck about me getting trolled. lol
> so, some salty tears from him is always good. :rofl
> 
> I agree with the rest of your post, but still Naruto's kids get a pass from me. For God's sake their father is Naruto, and their grandfather is Minato. They will always get a pass from me. :rofl



poor minato. whenever i hear his name, i cant stop laughing "his jutsu was so good but never shown in the manga" XD


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishido said:


> BTW no Kakashi child?



No child, no more Hokage. Ha!


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 5, 2014)

Salad & Bolt? What's going on with these names.


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> *1a. Tenten*
> 1b. Sasuke
> 1c. Naruto
> 2. Shikamaru
> ...



Fixed it for you.


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice to know there are still dumbasses who can't read the first post of the spoiler threads


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Even Indra, the son of Rikudou Sennin didn't have the Rinnegan.

It's a very rare doujutsu that can't be awakened through normal means. It can't be simply passed down through lineage.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 5, 2014)

CyberianGinseng said:


> So neither one of Naruto's kids got the Byakugan? Damn that's fucked up!
> 
> I guess his Yang sign had too much hang time.



lol how do you know this.It can still happen. Might even be spiral eye


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Amaya no Hime said:


> I can't believe all the girls became housewives. Thank you, Kishimoto, for your extremely progressive work.



Just because you see one panel of Sakura cleaning her damn house doesn't mean she's a "housewife".

I'm just surprised she's not making her kid do it.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> poor minato. whenever i hear his name, i cant stop laughing "his jutsu was so good but never shown in the manga" XD



technically you can't hear name, but rather read it. 

though, you're in the black list now, addy!


----------



## Epyon (Nov 5, 2014)

Sora said:


> I'm gonna miss this section!



Yeah it was nice to have a huge gap between spoiler and chapter release again.


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Salad & Bolt? What's going on with these names.



I think Bolt's fine, Salad is questionable.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Even Indra, the son of Rikudou Sennin didn't have the Rinnegan.
> 
> It's a very rare doujutsu that can't be awakened through normal means. It can't be simply passed down through lineage.



Salad will steal Bolt's powers and began her father's revolution anew.


----------



## Super Chief (Nov 5, 2014)

This epilogue is the new 19 Years Later. It's worse than Albus Severus Potter level.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> I know, right.
> 
> That's why we all, altho it's nothing much, should 5 star this thread right now! As a sort of grattitude.
> 
> ...



I won't stop till everyone 5 starred this thread!


----------



## Genesis (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> You know what I'm not gonna miss? Fandom wars.
> 
> Really, people at the One Piece aren't half as crazy.
> 
> ...


This forum seems to have gone insane in the last few years (at least that's the impression I get when reading stuff here and there), but with respect to fandoms, maybe that's because One Piece didn't turn into absolute garbage like Naruto. It has its flaws, but for the most part, Oda seems to keep the general integrity of the story intact and clearly knows where he's going at least. Even when he's adding things, which I'm sure he does, it doesn't seem to affect the overall story.

All Naruto has boiled down to in the end is shipping wars. That's the state of this manga. The reason this is because Kishi failed to deliver on the actual meat of the story in a convincing way. What's more embarrassing is that none of these pairings have any solid development behind them. The female characters are pathetic as it is and boil down to "Naruto-kun" or "Sasuke-kun", but unfortunately, Kishi managed to assassinate his main characters like Naruto and Sasuke in the process too.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> it basically unites the bloodline in one again



KAGUYA REBORN!


----------



## felipemorais11 (Nov 5, 2014)

So, is Naruto hokage or not?


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Ninja Genius said:


> I don't know why Sasuke fans like the fact that he looks like a copy paste Madara. My fave character has lost his uniqueness! Awesome!!



To be fair, there are also a lot of people whining because Naruto didn't turn into Minato.


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Sasuke and Shikamaru are really the only characters who look significantly older. Sakura somewhat does, but not a lot.



Sakura grew some breasts... probably from Sasuke massages. 




Rosi said:


> I'm not so sure. Her eyes seem shit



So did Obito's though.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Sarada means...female Chidori with Sakura's Strenght?


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

felipemorais11 said:


> So, is Naruto hokage or not?



He si Hokage... The 7th


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

felipemorais11 said:


> So, is Naruto hokage or not?


he is! Celebrate!


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Nov 5, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Sarada will awaken the rinnegan tho.



If she ever were to awaken one tomoe, let alone MS... she would end blind for she has no sibling to exchange her eyes with him/her and upgradate to EMS... fail girl is fail.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Genesis said:


> This forum seems to have gone insane in the last few years (at least that's the impression I get when reading stuff here and there), but with respect to fandoms, maybe that's because One Piece didn't turn into absolute garbage like Naruto. It has its flaws, but for the most part, Oda seems to keep the general integrity of the story intact and clearly knows where he's going at least. Even when he's adding things, which I'm sure he does, it doesn't seem to affect the overall story.
> 
> All Naruto has boiled down to in the end is shipping wars. That's the state of this manga. The reason this is because Kishi failed to deliver on the actual meat of the story in a convincing way. What's more embarrassing is that none of these pairings have any solid development behind them. The female characters are pathetic as it is and boil down to "Naruto-kun" or "Sasuke-kun", but unfortunately, Kishi managed to assassinate his main characters like Naruto and Sasuke in the process too.



I was referring to fandom wars in general, not just the shipping.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto being Hokage makes me so happy for him!

I followed him from my 14th till now, 23. I enjoyed these 9 years.

Naruto


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Rosi said:


> I'm not so sure. Her eyes seem shit



Blame Sakura.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 5, 2014)

Imagine Choji's Daughter in butterfly mode 

And Ino's son being a maniac Anbu/root guy like uncle Fuu  again


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Sarada means...female Chidori with Sakura's Strenght?



What a deadly combination. holy shit.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 5, 2014)

NaruHina and SasuSaku are cannon, fuck yeah!but InoSai?eeeewwww

Chouji had a child whit some one from the lightning country?


also no revival for Neji and The cloud HQ people,good.


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

I wonder how the position of Hokage transitions from Kakashi to Naruto, with the assumption that it happens at the end of The Last. As if Kakashi would pack up and call it a day after only a few years.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Sarada will awaken the rinnegan tho.



Sarada is female.

She'll be lucky if she gets the Sharingan.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

The NaruSakus on Tumblr are talking trash about Kishi's wife. Oh god they are SO butthurt! I think we have a new Zatara.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2014)

Funny ending some these paring are funny karui and chouji is just out of left field not bad though


----------



## Sora (Nov 5, 2014)

I remember so many shit storms
Minato beating "Madara"
Tobi=Obito
Madara coffin but this one is the biggest


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> If she ever were to awaken one tomoe, let alone MS... she would end blind for she has no sibling to exchange her eyes with him/her and upgradate to EMS... fail girl is fail.



That's what Hashi dna is for. :ignoramus


----------



## Hexa (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't get the Shannaro thing.  Does Sarada have a verbal tick where she ends statements with "shannaro" or is that Sakura talking in that panel?

I think all the kids are really cute (except for Inojin  -- but he'll look cool in black and white where we can't see his ghastly skin tone).


----------



## felipemorais11 (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't care that much about pairings, the only thing I wanted to see was Naruto becoming hokage, glad it's happening,


----------



## SaiST (Nov 5, 2014)

@ Sasuke lookin' like Madara.

Seeing how his hair grows out, I can't help but think that all these years, he's been pullin' on the back of his hair and hacking it off with his Kusanagi no Tsurugi to achieve the _"duck-butt hair"_ he's had all this time.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Sarada is female.
> 
> She'll be lucky if she gets the Sharingan.



I think we've seen Uchiha female ninja in flashbacks during the warring clans times, with Sharingan.

Though you gotta awaken them under great emotional duress. And probably the most emotional duress she's ever going to experience is probably taking a really difficult dump after a hard night eating some spicy curry. Just imagine it, "I awoke my sharingan because I had Curry Blockage."


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

this is taking way more than I expected! -_____-
I wan the fucking chapter before my classes start! -________-


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> The NaruSakus on Tumblr are talking trash about Kishi's wife. Oh god they are SO butthurt! I think we have a new Zatara.



It's worse on the actual NaruSaku forums.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 5, 2014)

ASS right now


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> he really got a madara vibe there with this hair and that jawline
> 
> i always had the hots for both of them so i am infinitely happy


You know Sakura jumps the shit out of him, but who jumps who more because damn. 


T7 Bateman said:


> I get NaruHina babies. SasuSaku kid. Shika looks good as hell. Sasuke so sexy. Naruto hokage and his son is so gonna be a mini him lol. Gaara don't like that hair but love him still. ShikaTemi yes. Everything turned out right. Thank u for the years Kishi.


You're laaaaaaaaaate.


Chaelius said:


> Sasuke Uchivolved into Madara, keeping the best traits of both, he looks biseinen instead of bishonen now. He grew up well.


The best kind of evolution. 


Golden Witch said:


> Sarada means...female Chidori with Sakura's Strenght?


That penetration power. Good luck, Boruto.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Is Chouji the first guy to have relationship and kids with someone from a different country? Far as I know everyone conducts business in their own village alone, Chouji just might be the first of the kind to spread out.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 5, 2014)

naruto really turned into obito didn't he   This haircut is atrocious.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Hussain said:


> technically you can't hear name, but rather read it.
> 
> though, you're in the black list now, addy!



but i love you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> That's what Hashi dna is for. :ignoramus


Oh, I didn't know Orochimaru is going to be Fairy Godmother here.


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Even Indra, the son of Rikudou Sennin didn't have the Rinnegan.
> 
> It's a very rare doujutsu that can't be awakened through normal means. It can't be simply passed down through lineage.



I'm half joking, only half because Kishi might pull some DBZ ish where the kids have more potential than their pureblood parents because they're half bloods.

Just like Goten and Trunks got to SS as kids the Naruto gen might pull some retarded shit like Byakugo+Mangekyo negating the MS side effects or Kurama Mode due to being born with bijuu chakra.


----------



## Sora (Nov 5, 2014)

NaruHina trending on twitter and the chapter ain't even out


----------



## Chiru (Nov 5, 2014)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> If she ever were to awaken one tomoe, let alone MS... she would end blind for she has no sibling to exchange her eyes with him/her and upgradate to EMS... fail girl is fail.



Sakura will teach her Byakugou and Salad'll never go blind.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 5, 2014)

Sarada inherited strabismus from her Daddy's mismatched eyes.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

What if they actually asked Gai to be Hokage but because of his injury he couldn't accept it?  And Kakashi was the fallback option?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> It's worse on the actual NaruSaku forums.



What, really? I'm afraid to go there.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 5, 2014)

I probably shouldn't be saying this, but I am looking forward to the pairing post-mortem discussion.  It's probably because I have some bizarre idea that, now that the pairings have been decided, people can actually discuss them without ripping out each others' throats.


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> The NaruSakus on Tumblr are talking trash about Kishi's wife. Oh god they are SO butthurt! I think we have a new Zatara.



That's just sad now, didn't want to hear that.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

A new short Naruto series?  Fuck you Kishi.  You should have ended this shit. -_-


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Must be awkward for the Bijuus to be spying on Naruto banging Hinata. Even Hagoromo too. Bet Hagoromo was getting all giggity



Nah. They're used it by now. After all. Kurama watched Minato and Kushina, and Hashirama and Mito get it on.



Klue said:


> Salad will steal Bolt's powers and began her father's revolution anew.







Terra Branford said:


> The NaruSakus on Tumblr are talking trash about Kishi's wife. Oh god they are SO butthurt! I think we have a new Zatara.



I remember TVtropes listing chapter 693 as ship sinking for NaruSaku. Oh good times. Good times.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> naruto really turned into obito didn't he



As if that's a bad thing 
The Coolest Guy


----------



## Qool (Nov 5, 2014)

Haven't logged in or posted on NF since I was a kid... Had to post in the legendary thread one last time. Doin' it for the gram. The telegrams that is!  

I never would've thought this manga would've turned out so shitty. Ah well it was an entertaining ride watching the shenanigans around here.

Anyway, I predict more predictable outcomes, lots of fan-service and a typical shonen-style happy ending no-jutsu!

Ciao once again NF'ers, it's been real.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 5, 2014)

Also, there's something important to take from Gaara's appearance: _"When you become Hokage, lets share a cup of sake together."_


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

Hexa said:


> I don't get the Shannaro thing.  Does Sarada have a verbal tick where she ends statements with "shannaro" or is that Sakura talking in that panel?
> 
> I think all the kids are really cute (except for Inojin  -- but he'll look cool in black and white where we can't see his ghastly skin tone).



It's Sarada talking. She seems to be saying that both her and Boruto find her dad to be "super shannaro"

Whatever that means


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Hexa said:


> I probably shouldn't be saying this, but I am looking forward to the pairing post-mortem discussion.  It's probably because I have some bizarre idea that, now that the pairings have been decided, people can actually discuss them without ripping out each others' throats.



Ain't gonna happen. The NaruSakus are pretty upset.



Weapon said:


> That's just sad now, didn't want to hear that.



I know. I thought they would act like adults. Chickens with their heads cut off is more accurate though.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

*Can't we be GREAT winners?! 

Yes, as a NH fan I am happy we "win the shipwar"... But c'monn, let us not be jerks who are laughing with the NaruSakus... I actually feel bad for them. *


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

sarada = salad.

in arabic it's sarata. 

just found that funyn


----------



## Genesis (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I was referring to fandom wars in general, not just the shipping.


And so was I. Your shipping wars are part of it all. I pointed that out because that's what the end of the manga seems to be focused on. That's what this manga has come down to.

The whole Naruto and Sasuke fanwars, other issues, shipping wars, it's all because of how garbage this story turned out to be. Whether it's the Kaguya asspull, the Sasuke characterisation which basically ruined what was a likeable and understandable character in Part 1, Naruto's obsession which makes him look like an idiot without just cause, Sakura being reduced to pairing fodder and seeming unstable, and various other characters ultimately being useless. A lot of these issues stem from how poor this story is.

One Piece fandom has every right to be chill for the most part. Oda has many flaws too, but his overall story is still sound and he respects his characters. Even if there isn't a huge amount of development, he keeps their integrity for the most part (I say most part because he has his issues with female characters too). There is a world of difference in his storytelling ability and Kishi's.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 5, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Is Chouji the first guy to have relationship and kids with someone from a different country? Far as I know everyone conducts business in their own village alone, Chouji just might be the first of the kind to spread out.



Temari is from the Sand Village.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 5, 2014)

so what people think of Might Guy being a cripple.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

SaiST said:


> @ Sasuke lookin' like Madara.
> 
> Seeing how his hair grows out, I can't help but think that all these years, he's been pullin' on the back of his hair and hacking it off with his Kusanagi no Tsurugi to achieve the _"duck-butt hair"_ he's had all this time.



You mean even as a little kid? 



But yeah, it's no surprise.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke needs to pony up like Itachi


----------



## Boom Burger (Nov 5, 2014)

Wait... what? So Sasuke knocks up Sakura then goes on his 'atonement' journey?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> *Can't we be GREAT winners?!
> 
> Yes, as a NH fan I am happy we "won the ship"... But c'monn, let us not be jerks who are laughing with the NaruSakus... I actually feel bad for them. *



Feel bad for the sane ones, sure, but not for the psychopaths.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

> Salad: ........ but then he still... has something in common with me...
> Just as for papa(=Sasuke)... i say super shannaroh(=piss off)!



she doesn't like her father? the sakura everyone wanted XD


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> What, really? I'm afraid to go there.



Yea they're really throwing a bitch fest over there.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> What if they actually asked Gai to be Hokage but because of his injury he couldn't accept it?  And Kakashi was the fallback option?



WTF are you lying to yourself?

Tsunade once said Kakashi to be Hokage

Shikamaru's dead said him to be Hokage... Elders agreed... Gai never was an option, while he still is an awesome mofo


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Is Chouji the first guy to have relationship and kids with someone from a different country? Far as I know everyone conducts business in their own village alone, Chouji just might be the first of the kind to spread out.



... And Shikamaru's kid with Temari doesn't count at all?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> A new short Naruto series?  Fuck you Kishi.  You should have ended this shit. -_-



Wanna bet that he will continue just like he did after kakashi gaiden  

If i win you release Ernie from ban.... if i lose i get permanent ban


----------



## noyha76 (Nov 5, 2014)

It is shame though that none of Naruto/HInata has byakugan from the photos posted on the spoilers.   At least one should have had it.  It would have been nice.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Boom Burger said:


> Wait... what? So Sasuke knocks up Sakura then goes on his 'atonement' journey?



No. Journey first, smex later.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 5, 2014)

It would probably work out better for Sarada if she was Haruno Sarada instead of Uchiha Sarada.  I can't imagine the Uchiha clan being treated nicely after the war.  Still, the Uchiha name is important to Sasuke, so maybe she'll inherit his last name regardless.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> so what people think of Might Guy being a cripple.



dont care


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Anyways, I total ship Sasuke's daughter and Naruto's son.  

Also, lol @ Sasuke leaving Sakura behind.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 5, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Sasuke needs to pony up like Itachi


That would make a nice blend between Itachi and Madara. I hope we see that in the short series next year.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> To be fair, there are also a lot of people whining because Naruto didn't turn into Minato.



Naruto was always more like Jiraiya, but slightly less pervy.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

noyha76 said:


> It is shame though that none of Naruto/HInata has byakugan from the photos posted on the spoilers.   At least one should have had it.  It would have been nice.



They could have it.... Toneri who is a hyuuga since he comes from hamura's clan... can switch his eyes.... hell he even has a chakra mode !!!


----------



## auem (Nov 5, 2014)

I am loving all pairings...


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Boom Burger said:


> Wait... what? So Sasuke knocks up Sakura then goes on his 'atonement' journey?



No that happens before chapter 700 (it happens in 699). In chapter 700 we're seeing everybody and their families in the future so it was likely a large time-skip.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

I actually don't mind the short series.I'd love to know about the next gen than just knowing what they look like.
Especially if we might get how FUCKING CHOUJI GOT KARUI


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Nov 5, 2014)

Chiru said:


> Sakura will teach her Byakugou and Salad'll never go blind.



To be honest I don't believe she even inherited Sharingan.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

TheGreen1 said:


> ... And Shikamaru's kid with Temari doesn't count at all?



Forgot about that one.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 5, 2014)

Boom Burger said:


> Wait... what? So Sasuke knocks up Sakura then goes on his 'atonement' journey?


He apparently goes on his _"atonement journey"_ in 699. Whatever happens between him and Sakura, is after the events pertaining to The Last; it still seems that he's traveling around, but we don't know if it's for the same reasons.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Nov 5, 2014)

Sora said:


> I remember so many shit storms
> Minato beating "Madara"
> Tobi=Obito
> Madara coffin but this one is the biggest



Well the biggest one I remember was definitely the wait for Part 2. This may surpass it though if it hasn't.


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> I know. I thought they would act like adults. Chickens with their heads cut off is more accurate though.



You actually have to be fucked in the head and have a severely low comprehension if you go to that extent over character relationships between teenagers in a young-adult aimed series where Romance is the last theme forced upon the reader. I mean, from the POV of someone who doesn't care and follow that series for that reason and also from the opinions of people I know who watch the show casually; it doesn't take a fucking genius to figure out who was going to be with who at the end of Naruto.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishido said:


> WTF are you lying to yourself?
> 
> Tsunade once said Kakashi to be Hokage
> 
> Shikamaru's dead said him to be Hokage... Elders agreed... Gai never was an option, while he still is an awesome mofo



That was before he proved his awesome untouchable shit in the war.  Done rocketed up that Hokage board.  Tweren't for that ol' war wound he'd a been hokage for certain.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 5, 2014)

Lol at Sarada telling her dad to piss off, then a panel of Sasuke doing exactly that. Sasuke don't need a brat giving him lip.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> A new short Naruto series?  Fuck you Kishi.  You should have ended this shit. -_-


My feelings exactly, I figured he'd drag this shit out as long as possible.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 5, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> lol how do you know this.It can still happen. Might even be spiral eye



i think ,it because they have blue eyes rather than their pupiless white eyes.


----------



## Akaiyasha (Nov 5, 2014)

...Never have I wanted a chapter more then I wanted this one.

And the only time the hunger was this strong was when Kishi took a month long break between Part 1 and Part 2 before we had ANY chapters.


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> Anyways, I total ship Sasuke's daughter and Naruto's son.
> 
> Also, lol @ Sasuke leaving Sakura behind.



All aboard the Bolt and Salad/Bayonetta ship.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 5, 2014)

noyha76 said:


> It is shame though that none of Naruto/HInata has byakugan from the photos posted on the spoilers.   At least one should have had it.  It would have been nice.



byakugan is really some i*c*st shit or maybe  the girl has a different doujutsu

where's the bijuu fuck everything else?? Did the vilages take them as weapons.Kurama doesn't even look like he's in naruto anymore either.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

I am actually really happy with a 3rd part!


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Ugh, this is torture. When is the damn chapter coming out? Don't tell me 6+ hours. 



Altair21 said:


> Yea they're really throwing a bitch fest over there.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 5, 2014)

Hussain said:


> the 3rd thread. lol
> 
> has that ever happened before?



Not in the past 2 or 3 years, perhaps. But 3 threads was slow as fuck 5 years ago.


----------



## Amaya no Hime (Nov 5, 2014)

This is the ending of a series a lot of us have been following for several years. It's not surprising that it's the biggest shitstorm.


----------



## Kakashisauce (Nov 5, 2014)

So, I feel like this was discussed, but these threads are being burned through like a badly rolled joint so I'm just gonna go ahead and ask it.

Does no one find it strange that Sasuke and Sakura's kid looks like Karin? Like...she has Karin glasses and Karin bitch face. Is that Kishi just being unoriginal or is there some serious Days of Our Lives shit going on?


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Wanna bet that he will continue just like he did after kakashi gaiden
> 
> If i win you release Ernie from ban.... if i lose i get permanent ban



Welp, it was nice knowing you. 

As for Ernie... you know he would just get himself banned again.


----------



## D4truf (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishido said:


> WTF are you lying to yourself?
> 
> Tsunade once said Kakashi to be Hokage
> 
> Shikamaru's dead said him to be Hokage... Elders agreed... Gai never was an option, while he still is an awesome mofo



Come on now. Don't talk bad about the cripple. 

I feel bad about Gai, he didn't deserve to end up like this. Give his fans this one, since Kakashi became Hokage.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

those fans at narusaku.com are threathing with suicide....


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> The NaruSakus on Tumblr are talking trash about Kishi's wife. Oh god they are SO butthurt! I think we have a new Zatara.


I really don't see what's there to gloat about. Our ship sunk because of random asspulls...


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> They could have it.... Toneri who is a hyuuga since he comes from hamura's clan... can switch his eyes.... hell he even has a chakra mode !!!



He's not a Hyuuga. He's a Ootsuski. I don't believe he has the Byakugan. But he IS related to the Hyuuga clan as they descended from the Ootsuki clan. But I think he's more from Hagoromo than Hamura.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Skywalker said:


> My feelings exactly, I figured he'd drag this shit out as long as possible.



The only good thing is that this probably won't last too long. 



Mako said:


> All aboard the Bolt and Salad/Bayonetta ship.



A thousand times cuter than any other ship in this shitfest.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Weapon said:


> You actually have to be fucked in the head and have a severely low comprehension if you go to that extent over character relationships between teenagers in a young-adult aimed series where Romance is the last theme forced upon the reader. I mean, from the POV of someone who doesn't care and follow that series for that reason and also from the opinions of people I know who watch the show casually; it doesn't take a fucking genius to figure out who was going to be with who at the end of Naruto.



Just because it was predictable doesn't mean the relationship isn't shit, which the SasuSaku relationship is. Wow, they ended up together which mostly everyone saw coming but it doesn't take it away from it being an abusive relationship where it absolutely had no merits in the first place. Actually, most of these pairings have no merits either but they aren't so low like SasuSaku.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Kakashisauce said:


> So, I feel like this was discussed, but these threads are being burned through like a badly rolled joint so I'm just gonna go ahead and ask it.
> 
> Does no one find it strange that Sasuke and Sakura's kid looks like Karin? Like...she has Karin glasses and Karin bitch face. Is that Kishi just being unoriginal or is there some serious Days of Our Lives shit going on?



Looks like Karin's glasses, Sakura's bitch face and Sasuke's eyes/hair to me.

Still, surprised she didn't follow the same "parent" clone as the rest of the kids.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 5, 2014)

have I missed something what so bad about sasuke and sakura hooking ?? don't take it to super lame pairing thread but why so mad?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Welp, it was nice knowing you.
> 
> As for Ernie... you know he would just get himself banned again.



As klue on how many things i won this past 2 weeks....


----------



## Sayuri (Nov 5, 2014)

Do we know how long Part 3 will be going for?


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

I was unaware of the existence of a NaruSaku forums.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Can't wait for the chapter; the pairing discussion will be the stuff of legends. :ignoramus


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 5, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> so what people think of Might Guy being a cripple.



Better than being dead.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> That was before he proved his awesome untouchable shit in the war.  Done rocketed up that Hokage board.  Tweren't for that ol' war wound he'd a been hokage for certain.



His untouchable shit brought him into a wheelchair. Even less reasons to make him Kage?

Oh wait... Lee could be Kage


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Nov 5, 2014)

Why would anyone want NaruSaku, Naruto suffered enough last thing he needs is someone who doesn't appreciate him and constantly bitched him out. Flat chested big headed girls need not apply Naruto got some Hyuuga Melons to tend to.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Hexa said:


> I probably shouldn't be saying this, but I am looking forward to the pairing post-mortem discussion.  It's probably because I have some bizarre idea that, now that the pairings have been decided, *people can actually discuss them without ripping out each others' throats*.



Nah. 

People will be arguing about how 'insert pairing' goes against what the manga's originally pointed towards and say 'insert pairing' should have happened because it makes more sense 'to them' so really, I'm not looking forward to it. 

Ah well.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

TheGreen1 said:


> He's not a Hyuuga. He's a Ootsuski. I don't believe he has the Byakugan. But he IS related to the Hyuuga clan as they descended from the Ootsuki clan. But I think he's more from Hagoromo than Hamura.



We have a picture with his byakugan turning blue... then black... and then he releases a chakra mode while we see 13 byakugans during the transformation...

Think again... Unless you say that his more then hyuuga with special/advance byakugan


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> I really don't see what's there to gloat about. Our ship sunk because of random asspulls...



Gloating? I'm laughing over the behavior of the crazier shippers for NaruSaku. 

And sure, asspulls.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> I know, right.
> 
> That's why we all, altho it's nothing much, should 5 star this thread right now! As a sort of grattitude.
> 
> ...



        .


----------



## Harbour (Nov 5, 2014)

Everytime i read name "Boruto" i unintentionally imagine that famous guy:


Kishi's jokes are jokes.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Nov 5, 2014)

seriously realease the chapter already!!!


----------



## Black Knight (Nov 5, 2014)

Anko talking about sweets here and there, no wonder she got so fat.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Sayuri said:


> Do we know how long Part 3 will be going for?



I'm liking the idea that it's their Chuunin Exams.
Forest of the Dead and KO Rounds all over again.


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Can't wait for the chapter; the pairing discussion will be the stuff of legends. :ignoramus



Here I was praying for some of that sweet 699. Got pairing discussions from 700 and more pairing discussions brewed from the movie leaks instead.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 5, 2014)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> If she ever were to awaken one tomoe, let alone MS... she would end blind for she has no sibling to exchange her eyes with him/her and upgradate to EMS... fail girl is fail.



well since Hagoromo gave full powers to Sasuke that limit might not apply to  Sasuke descendant anymore.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

does no one care that the people at narusaku are threathing witch suicide  ???


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

DemonBorn4569 said:


> Why would anyone want NaruSaku, Naruto suffered enough last thing he needs is someone who doesn't appreciate him and constantly bitched him out. Flat chested big headed girls need not apply Naruto got some Hyuuga Melons to tend to.



Now the leaked image of Naruto wearing that "No Flat Chicks" t-shirt makes perfect sense.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Ugh, this is torture. When is the damn chapter coming out? Don't tell me 6+ hours.



You know what though?

One of them has a point. The image with comparisons here: 

*Spoiler*: __ 







I see more of Karin in that girl than Sakura.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Kakashisauce said:


> Does no one find it strange that Sasuke and Sakura's kid looks like Karin? Like...she has Karin glasses and Karin bitch face. Is that Kishi just being unoriginal or is there some serious Days of Our Lives shit going on?



I doubt that there is some Days of Our Lives stuff going on.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

Japan loves Kakashi, so if there is still nothing about him apart from that pep talk with Gai, seems like Kishi did fuck all with him.

But we get some random fodder ugly spawn!


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

DemonBorn4569 said:


> Why would anyone want NaruSaku, Naruto suffered enough last thing he needs is someone who doesn't appreciate him and constantly bitched him out. Flat chested big headed girls need not apply Naruto got some Hyuuga Melons to tend to.



Yes never understood that either. Sakura is a terrible character, she never felt the same feelings as she did for Naruto in the way that she felt for Sasuke. I suppose if Naruto tried to kill her multiple times that might have sparked her attention.


----------



## bryntripp (Nov 5, 2014)

I am still not over 'Salad'. WTF Kishi.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

DemonBorn4569 said:


> Why would anyone want NaruSaku, Naruto suffered enough last thing he needs is someone who doesn't appreciate him and constantly bitched him out. *Flat chested big headed girls need not apply Naruto got some Hyuuga Melons to tend to.*



I missed these posts in the Tele. 



Pocalypse said:


> Yes never understood that either. Sakura is a terrible character, she never felt the same feelings as she did for Naruto in the way that she felt for Sasuke. I suppose if Naruto tried to kill her multiple times that might have sparked her attention.




Sakura had feelings for Sasuke long before part 2 you know.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 5, 2014)

takL said:


> Just as for papa(=Sasuke)... i say super shannaroh(=piss off)!


Wait. Sasuke's daughter tells her father to piss off?


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

Cromer said:


> Not in the past 2 or 3 years, perhaps. But 3 threads was slow as fuck 5 years ago.



We broke ALL records today, admins already confirmed!


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke's daughter is dark haired.

Dem Uchiha genes are too stronk.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Lol, what happened to Karin? 

If she needed up with Suigetsu or Juugo....


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> so what people think of Might Guy being a cripple.



Nah, he just found that training in a wheelchair is even more challenging


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2014)

Wonder if narutos kids will have some of the chakra of the bijuu in them. Will they be able to fly like naruto. Also it cool that it seems he finally learned hirashin


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Wait. Sasuke's daughter tells her father to piss off?



Sasuke's never around to see his kid. 

Sasuke's a deadbeat dad.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

SaiST said:


> That would make a nice blend between Itachi and Madara. I hope we see that in the short series next year.



But then he'd look like Jiraiya......do it Kishi.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> We have a picture with his byakugan turning blue... then black... and then he releases a chakra mode while we see 13 byakugans during the transformation...
> 
> Think again... Unless you say that his more then hyuuga with special/advance byakugan



Could you post the picture please? I am a man of honor. If you have it, I am willing to concede my statement.



Gabe said:


> Wonder if narutos kids will have some of the chakra of the bijuu in them. Will they be able to fly like naruto. Also it cool that it seems he finally learned hirashin



Wasn't Hirashin. It was Shushin.


----------



## AeroNin (Nov 5, 2014)

Lol I can't help but laugh 



> I'll simply believe in MY Naruto and MY Sakura. Whatever those things in the epilogue are, I don't concider them real. For me they are nothing more than a fanfiction Kishi made true.
> I'll continue to ship NaruSaku. And nobody can tell me otherwise. They are fictional after all.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> does no one care that the people at narusaku are threathing witch suicide  ???



No.  The less attention paid to such nonsense the better. 



TheGreen1 said:


> I see more of Karin in that girl than Sakura.



Don't look into it too much.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> does no one care that the people at narusaku are threathing witch suicide  ???


The fact people care that much over goddamn drawings as to threaten their own lives speaks wonders.


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Nah.
> 
> People will be arguing about how 'insert pairing' goes against what the manga's originally pointed towards and say 'insert pairing' should have happened because it makes more sense 'to them' so really, I'm not looking forward to it.
> 
> Ah well.




Yeah, the pairing wars and debates will get even worse at this point. Unless a majority of the plebs bail out of the entire fandom, which I hope to god they do because I didn't know how cancerous they all were until tonight.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sasuke's never around to see his kid.
> 
> Sasuke's a deadbeat dad.


Well yeah, but when the father is often absent, most kids don't tell them to piss off when they Do occasionally return. :S


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

bryntripp said:


> I am still not over 'Salad'. WTF Kishi.



It's probably what Kishimoto was having for dinner. 

Then he looked at it and voila.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> does no one care that the people at narusaku are threathing witch suicide  ???




......Wut?

Ok this is getting out of hand.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Ain't gonna happen. The NaruSakus are pretty upset.
> 
> 
> 
> I know. I thought they would act like adults. Chickens with their heads cut off is more accurate though.


If you just look at the fanatics of a fanbase, none of them will come out looking pretty. If NS had become canon, the NH/SS fans wouldn't have reacted any better than "NS fans" are now. I don't go on tumblr(which is like going to youtube comments to judge a fanbase) but the NS fans I interact with on here have been rather mature about the whole thing.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 5, 2014)

Rosi said:


> *Japan loves Kakashi,* so if there is still nothing about him apart from that pep talk with Gai, seems like Kishi did fuck all with him.
> 
> But we get some random fodder ugly spawn!



but, every one love Kakashi.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Yeah, the pairing wars and debates will get even worse at this point. Unless a majority of the plebs bail out of the entire fandom, which I hope to god they do because I didn't know how cancerous they all were until tonight.



I'd hate to be on the losing side of the pairings because if any of those NaruSaku posts are to go by, some people can't handle it. That's their lives at stake it seems. I just can't imagine how bad they feel.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

Lol at Sasuke! 

"Family is so important" - leaves his family like inmediatelly! 

Sasuke


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> does no one care that the people at narusaku are threathing witch suicide  ???



what?


----------



## Rasengan2DeFace (Nov 5, 2014)

Why are people arguing about SakuSaku and Karin?  Why can't Sasuke have _both_?


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Sakura had feelings for Sasuke long before part 2 you know.



I know, that's why I said 





> "she never felt the same feelings as she did for Naruto in the way that she felt for Sasuke"



Your reply doesn't make sense.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh those pics. Bolt can certainly do better than Karin Jr. Oh wait is it Sakura Jr. ?
Everytime we see her face she will forever remind us of Karin. :rofl


----------



## Cereza (Nov 5, 2014)

Sarada?  WTF what kind of name  is that?

Omg im loving all  pairings


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

AeroNin said:


> Lol I can't help but laugh



If that isn't straight up selfishness then I don't know what is.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Well yeah, but when the father is often absent, most kids don't tell them to piss off when they Do occasionally return. :S



Incoming short about Salad trying to prove her strength for her father ending with her doing a Goukakyuu in which Sasuke gives her praise.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Wait. Sasuke's daughter tells her father to piss off?



she is spunky. love that


----------



## Rashman (Nov 5, 2014)

Mehn... all these new generation kids...

Did not see Chouji nailing Karui


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'd hate to be on the losing side of the pairings because if any of those NaruSaku posts are to go by, some people can't handle it. That's their lives at stake it seems. I just can't imagine how bad they feel.



It sounds so stupid though, why would you even bother if you're on the losing side. Like what do they even say and what does their argument even become.


----------



## noyha76 (Nov 5, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> byakugan is really some i*c*st shit or maybe  the girl has a different doujutsu
> 
> where's the bijuu fuck everything else?? Did the vilages take them as weapons.Kurama doesn't even look like he's in naruto anymore either.



  If we remember correctly.   Each Bijuu wanted to go their own ways in ch. 692.   If that happens after they been released then that should have happened.    If not who knows.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Well yeah, but when the father is often absent, most kids don't tell them to piss off when they Do occasionally return. :S



I suppose that if the child grows up to resent/dislike the father a bit I could see the child telling the dad to piss off when he comes back for a visit.  

That or she is being a tsundere.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 5, 2014)

*looks again*

No, it's not the anti-NS thread 

Ah well, at least NH come true. I'd almost even accept SS for it. Well, not that Kishi's didn't treat that pairing as a joke. Almost as bad as the chocochojichoochoo kid


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Lol at Sasuke!
> 
> "Family is so important" - leaves his family like inmediatelly!
> 
> Sasuke


to be fair to sasuke, itachi wasn't the best example :/


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 5, 2014)

This storm is most excellent <3


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> what?



I personally don't give a shit. If Naruto ended up with Sakura, even though I support NaruHina, I wouldn't go out announcing that I'd be killing myself. I have no empathy or sympathy for them.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

i want moar sauce stuff, come on chapter


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 5, 2014)

Amaya no Hime said:


> This is the ending of a series a lot of us have been following for several years. It's not surprising that it's the biggest shitstorm.



this event will be known by historians as The Great Naruto shipping War Shitstorm of 2014.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Cereza said:


> Sarada?  WTF what kind of name  is that?
> 
> Omg im loving all  pairings



Is she actually named Sarada on the pages?

Cause I for one really like "Sara Da" possibility/ "It's Sara".


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i want moar sauce stuff, come on chapter



I know, he's looking good. Taking off after Madara in the looks department.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

TheGreen1 said:


> I personally don't give a shit. If Naruto ended up with Sakura, even though I support NaruHina, I wouldn't go out announcing that I'd be killing myself. I have no empathy or sympathy for them.



there is a difference between reading a story that changes your life and dying because drawn porn didn't happen


----------



## Azula (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sasuke's never around to see his kid.
> 
> Sasuke's a deadbeat dad.



And to think the same sasuke used to complain his father didnt pay enough attention to him


----------



## takL (Nov 5, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Wait. Sasuke's daughter tells her father to piss off?



because hes always away from home?


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2014)

The narusaku people seem to be as bad at the zuko katara fans back in the air bender series


----------



## Del Ruiz (Nov 5, 2014)

> That or she is being a tsundere.



This, haha.

Pretty obvious she likes bolt and her dad, what an odd personality to give Sasuke's kid lol

So maybe she's gonna act on the surface like Sasuke, and then internally she obsesses like Sakura. Gonna be a scary woman.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 5, 2014)

Wait, is Salad (Sakura's daughter) interested in Boruto (Naruto/Hinata's son)? Or did I misunderstood it?

If so...


----------



## lain2501 (Nov 5, 2014)

the shitstorm that is about to happen is beyond order.


----------



## noyha76 (Nov 5, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> byakugan is really some i*c*st shit or maybe  the girl has a different doujutsu
> 
> where's the bijuu fuck everything else?? Did the vilages take them as weapons.Kurama doesn't even look like he's in naruto anymore either.



 If we remember correctly.   Each Bijuu wanted to go their own ways in ch. 692.   If that happens after they been released then that should have happened.    But you raised a good question with Kurma being outside.  Probably other half is in naruto while other is outside; but that is a guess.


----------



## Genesis (Nov 5, 2014)

Weapon said:


> You actually have to be fucked in the head and have a severely low comprehension if you go to that extent over character relationships between teenagers in a young-adult aimed series where Romance is the last theme forced upon the reader. I mean, from the POV of someone who doesn't care and follow that series for that reason and also from the opinions of people I know who watch the show casually; it doesn't take a fucking genius to figure out who was going to be with who at the end of Naruto.


Kishi strung along shippers right to the end. Let's not pretend he made some obvious developments. He's not consistent with his story in general. The problem is people were dumb enough to buy into that shit and give it so much focus, when it didn't deserve any and was an insignificant part of the manga.

Naruto is in a one-sided love with Sakura, with Kishi throwing the shippers a tease here and there that it might end up with something more from Sakura. He did this because Sakura was still in love with Sasuke so it was his way of keeping their faith alive.

Sakura is in a one-sided love with Sasuke, with Sasuke pretty much ignoring her and showing no signs until the end. But Sasuke remains in the dark until the end so this pairing remains alive.

Hinata is in a one-sided love with Naruto, and Naruto basically does nothing. Kishi just chooses not to address it at all so it remains a possibility. In the end, we need to have a movie to explain how Naruto is going to end up falling for her. That's how poorly he developed this.

I remember this being said 5 years ago, and it's no different today, because he strung it along right until the final few chapters. Pairing fanatics are insane because the pairings in this manga are garbage. Sakura and Hinata's characters are pathetic. They're pretty much there to be babymaking machines. I'm not surprised some of them are crazy enough to be hating on Kishi's wife now because you have to be a little insane to be so passionate about this crap in the first place (and I'm including NaruHina and SasuSaku shippers here too since I think they're all unstable).

The worst thing about this manga for me is how Kishi failed to execute on the Naruto and Sasuke conflict, the Akatsuki conflict, the last minute Kaguya encounter, and the War Arc being such a terrible conclusion to everything. There was a lot of potential in this series, but he didn't deliver for me. I'm really glad I got the chance to just marathon it after half a decade. I would've hated to follow this series and this War Arc be the end result, but then I think I kind of stopped because the story was turning to crap in the first place.

I feel sorry for those who have been following this week to week, and tried to persevere for a good story, but were left with something they didn't like.

On the other hand, I feel happy for those who still ended up with something they really like and will remember. At least they got something from it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Guys, that is Sakura saying those things in reply to what her daughter said about boys.



The Faceless Man said:


> does no one care that the people at narusaku are threathing witch suicide  ???



Then I really hope they are all too afraid to die to actually kill themselves...to take something fictional and make it so important. 



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> If you just look at the fanatics of a fanbase, none of them will come out looking pretty. If NS had become canon, the NH/SS fans wouldn't have reacted any better than "NS fans" are now. I don't go on tumblr(which is like going to youtube comments to judge a fanbase) but the NS fans I interact with on here have been rather mature about the whole thing.



I really doubt the NH shippers would have reacted in the same way. I really, really doubt it considering the history the NHers and the NSers have on this forum alone.

@Pocalypse

Meant to bold the last part of your post. Your statement "I suppose if Naruto tried to kill her multiple times that might have sparked her attention." implies that Sakura only had attention for Sasuke _because_ he tried to kill her.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

I feel bad for the NaruSaku people. Everyone's enjoying this except them.
























Lol who am I kidding. This shit's fucking golden.


----------



## Mofo (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke has two families,


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 5, 2014)

Poor Hidan is still in that pit.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Weapon said:


> It sounds so stupid though, why would you even bother if you're on the losing side. Like what do they even say and what does their argument even become.



I don't know, you can't really rebuttal from that. 

It's like if someone said "Fuck you" and you said "Well sorry bro but I had sex with your mom." 

No matter how much they can fire back at you, they win in this case. You can't beat that.


----------



## Kakashisauce (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow. Poor Sakura. Kishi REALLY friggen hates her if, in the end, she gets the "man she's always wanted" only for him to knock her up and then bounce for the majority of their kids childhood. Wow. WOW.


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

Korosensei said:


> Wait, is Salad (Sakura's daughter) interested in Boruto (Naruto/Hinata's son)? Or did I misunderstood it?
> 
> If so...



From the awkwardly translated page, it appears so.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Lol at Sasuke!
> 
> "Family is so important" - leaves his family like inmediatelly!
> 
> Sasuke


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

holy crap at raikage's hair


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 5, 2014)

Cereza said:


> Sarada?  WTF what kind of name  is that?
> 
> Omg im loving all  pairings



From what I've been reading, Sarada=Salad and Boruto=Bolt.

Similar to how Kirabi=Killer B


----------



## Sayuri (Nov 5, 2014)

Do we know how much longer until the chapter is out?


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Del Ruiz said:


> Pretty obvious she likes bolt and her dad, what an odd personality to give Sasuke's kid lol



Not too odd when you look at how Sasuke is.


----------



## D4truf (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Lol at Sasuke!
> 
> "Family is so important" - leaves his family like inmediatelly!
> 
> Sasuke



dat Uchiha way of raising children.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm kind of wondering what happened to Orochimaru. Konoha's version of Arkham?


----------



## Chad (Nov 5, 2014)

I am confused.

Who did Ino end up with?


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

takL said:


> because hes always away from home?



fuck yeah


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

This is hilarious, bruv! 

Can't rep!


----------



## Lelouch71 (Nov 5, 2014)

This is why I wish Kishi would had not done any pairing. One way or the other there would be some outrage on one side and gloating on the other. But this does show that Kishi truly doesn't know how write romance to save his life. They all slapped together with little development. The female themselves are nothing more than pathetic housewives who sole purpose is to please their husband and raise their child. 

That being said I'm not surprise that Sasuke became a deadbeat dad. He is probably messing around with Karin and other women on the side.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke is a dead beat? He is probably out tapping Karin.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

mizuchi said:


> I am confused.
> 
> Who did Ino end up with?



Sai, their child is hideous.


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Wait. Sasuke's daughter tells her father to piss off?



No, she just says her random "shannaro" thing she got from Sakura. That's not actually what shannaro means and she's not telling anyone to piss off


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Mofo said:


> Sasuke has two families,



you trying to yank my chains but it wont work XD


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Poor girl. She's gonna have some extreme daddy issues.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> @Pocalypse
> 
> Meant to bold the last part of your post. Your statement "I suppose if Naruto tried to kill her multiple times that might have sparked her attention." implies that Sakura only had attention for Sasuke _because_ he tried to kill her.



She had feelings and still held those feelings, even more when he tried to kill her because she didn't change. That's why she is a terrible character with no self respect and the worst "heroin" produced in the series. She's like a Karin 2.0 but on a less retarded level. So that's why Naruto can do better with someone else than having someone like Sakura around.


----------



## Azula (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke is a dead beat? He is probably out tapping Karin.



makes sense, thats how salad came into existence and he sent her to sakura back home on his hawk and she took her, no questions asked


----------



## Nuuskis (Nov 5, 2014)

I just saw those pictures of Chouji's & Karui's and Ino's & Sai's children. Damn those are some ugly children, especially Ino's and Sai's kid.  Damn mutants.

ChoujixKarui pairing also came out of nowhere.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> holy crap at raikage's hair



Yo I didn't even notice that!


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> No, she just says her random "shannaro" thing she got from Sakura. That's not actually what shannaro means and she's not telling anyone to piss off



I'm somewhat disappointed.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Poor girl. She's gonna have some extreme daddy issues.



It's just them parallels. 

All Sarada wanted was to hear Sasuke say "As expected of my daughter..."


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Nuuskis said:


> I just saw those pictures of Chouji's & Karui's and Ino's & Sai's children. Damn those are some ugly children, especially Ino's and Sai's kid.  Damn mutants.
> 
> ChoujixKarui pairing also came out of nowhere.



Mutants thought?


----------



## Chad (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sai, their child is hideous.



Ino deserves so much better than Sai.


----------



## Evil (Nov 5, 2014)

Man, I wish I had some fries to go with all this salt.


----------



## takL (Nov 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> No, she just says her random "shannaro" thing she got from Sakura. That's not actually what shannaro means and she's not telling anyone to piss off



she is to sasuke, her father. 
"パパだけに関しては"


----------



## mayumi (Nov 5, 2014)

In before Salad turn evil and Bolt and Himewari have to get her back cause she has father issues like Indra.

And so like Rikudou, Sasuke leaned nothing.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> She had feelings and still held those feelings, even more when he tried to kill her because she didn't change. That's why she is a terrible character with no self respect and the worst "heroin" produced in the series. She's like a Karin 2.0 but on a less retarded level. So that's why Naruto can do better with someone else than having someone like Sakura around.



Because she was smart enough to realize Sasuke wasn't himself. 

And I'm not going to bother arguing her value as a character. I'm pretty sure 99.9% of people know she's not the best character to ever exist.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

A is top bald?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

TheGreen1 said:


> Could you post the picture please? I am a man of honor. If you have it, I am willing to concede my statement.
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't Hirashin. It was Shushin.




Zoom in if you cant see it... there are better version out there to...


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't dislike Sai at all, but Ino is like the prettiest girl... Why hasn't she someone like Lee on her side!  



Klue said:


> Sasuke is a dead beat? He is probably out tapping Karin.



Well, it explains the child's looks!


----------



## Pein (Nov 5, 2014)

Yeah, but who does rock lee bang? please let it be ten ten.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

mizuchi said:


> I am confused.
> 
> Who did Ino end up with?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Man, I wish I had some fries to go with all this salt.



I love you Evil. <33



What's your avvy from by the way?


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

mayumi said:


> In before Salad turn evil and Bolt and Himewari have to get her back cause she has father issues like Indra.



Not going to happen. 

Salad x Bolt is going to be a cute and fluffy pairing without any of the bullshit that plagued their parents romances.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

Holy shit... Female UCHIHA with Sasuke's character, daddy issues and soon the period...

Madara will be like a cuddle compared to this hatred


----------



## 1artic000 (Nov 5, 2014)

this girl its the daugther of karin no excuses


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Well this proves one thing. At least Naruto and Hinata are both there for their kids. And Naruto's not afraid to give his kid some tough love when he's getting in trouble. Naruto is a better parent than Sasuke. Naruto has more kids than Sasuke. Uzumaki Clan has more members than Uchiha Clan confirmed.


----------



## Soca (Nov 5, 2014)

Sais kid looks like he was born out of Caspers womb. White as all hell.


----------



## Nuuskis (Nov 5, 2014)

And Anko really kept eating those dangos.  Okay sorry, I have nothing against fat people.


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Pein said:


> Yeah, but who does rock lee bang? please let it be ten ten.



Judging by one of the leaked designs, it's most likely that's the case.


----------



## Rashman (Nov 5, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> Poor Hidan is still in that pit.



...........


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> what?



yep.... they want to die.... its itachi fan suicide all over again but this time is over narusaku...


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 5, 2014)

Why is Sakura raising Karin's daughter?

Sasuke genjutsu'd Sakura into thinking the child was hers.

Meanwhile Sasuke is leaving the village to be with Karin in secret.

Salad is an Uzumaki born with Rinnegan.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Because she was smart enough to realize Sasuke wasn't himself.
> 
> And I'm not going to bother arguing her value as a character. I'm pretty sure 99.9% of people know she's not the best character to ever exist.



She was stupid not to realize that Sasuke willingly joined Akatsuki, went out for Bijuu hunting, attacked the Kages and tried to kill her as well, multiple times then tried to kill Kakashi and Naruto. Fast forward he brings out his revolution and is still stupid not to realize what the type of character Sasuke is like.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Poor girl. She's gonna have some extreme daddy issues.


No shit.

That's how strippers are made.


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

takL said:


> she is to sasuke, her father.



No, because it's just a meaningless phrase, plus Sasuke's not even there in that scene with them.

She might be saying that Sasuke pisses her and Boruto off, but she's not telling anyone to piss off


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 5, 2014)

TheGreen1 said:


> Well this proves one thing. At least Naruto and Hinata are both there for their kids. And Naruto's not afraid to give his kid some tough love when he's getting in trouble. Naruto is a better parent than Sasuke. Naruto has more kids than Sasuke. Uzumaki Clan has more members than Uchiha Clan confirmed.



Sasuke has more wifes than Naruto


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 5, 2014)

I refuse to call her Salad. Bitch is now known as Sally. Forever.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

That is clearly Karin's child! 

Sasuke, you...


----------



## Sete (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke is a dead beat? He is probably out tapping Karin.



Well he did say he's going on an atonement trip. He needs to atone his stabbing by... stabbing her in a different way


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Man, I wish I had some fries to go with all this salt.







takL said:


> she is to sasuke, her father.
> "パパだけに関しては"







1artic000 said:


> this girl its the daugther of karin no excuses






She's not!!! She's Sasuke and Sakura daughter just deal with it.


----------



## Milady (Nov 5, 2014)

I imagine part 3 like this.

Bolt annoys Sarada.
So she chidori him.
And then super human strength punches him.
And then heals him.
And the ship sails.


----------



## Sargerus (Nov 5, 2014)

All these spoilers, cant handle it.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

The Sauce is steppin out on Sakura.


----------



## Chad (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

CyberianGinseng said:


> No shit.
> 
> That's how strippers are made.



I think Sasuke and Sakura wouldn't care so much if that ended up being the case. 



Pocalypse said:


> She was stupid not to realize that Sasuke willingly joined Akatsuki, went out for Bijuu hunting, attacked the Kages and tried to kill her as well, multiple times then tried to kill Kakashi and Naruto. Fast forward he brings out his revolution and is still stupid not to realize what the type of character Sasuke is like.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Already fanart up of the new kids. Wow, that was fast.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

People still think it's Karins... LOL


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 5, 2014)

1artic000 said:


> this girl its the daugther of karin no excuses



Dude circled glasses.  

Evidence Aquired.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

Uchiha Sasuke. Father and husband of the century.


Can't believe he settled down, mellowed out, and still don't give a darn.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Milady1 said:


> I imagine part 3 like this.
> 
> Bolt annoys Sarada.
> So she chidori him.
> ...



Disgusting prediction.  Their relationship will be like Kyouko and Izumi's relationship from the manga _Horimiya_.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 5, 2014)

Where are these Raikage and Choujuro spoiler pics??


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> yep.... they want to die.... its itachi fan suicide all over again but this time is over narusaku...



but that kid had metal issues prior


----------



## 1artic000 (Nov 5, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> She's not!!! She's Sasuke and Sakura daughter just deal with it.



karin died in the birth, and sakura its rising her as her daughter, and you know sakura will forgive sasuke if he did that to her


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

lmao sasuke ends up just like this dad.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 5, 2014)

1artic000 said:


> this girl its the daugther of karin no excuses



I can't hear you over the sound of Sasuke fucking Sakura with one arm.


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Nov 5, 2014)

Can't wait for the Burrito Salad ship.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> That is clearly Karin's child!
> 
> Sasuke, you...



Everything points to it being Karin's child. Sakura might be like a stepmom to her or Salad views her as her real mom because Sakura is out there to take care of her more by doing the house chores and stuff.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 5, 2014)

HAHA Sakura became a housewife ? Suits her well 


So there'll be a part 3. Thats good to know. Forums keep livin baby !


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2014)

I wonder how Sasuke would react to Orochimaru trying to kidnap his daughter. Sasuke walking in on him, creeping into her room, would be a funny scene.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Maybe Karin died saving Salad and in remembrance of her, she gained her glasses and hairstyle.


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

mizuchi said:


> Ino deserves so much better than Sai.



She wanted Coke but had to settle for off brand supermarket Cola, I would rather she be alone and focusing on her career but fuck it we need a new T10 for parallels, that's the only way to explain SI and CK.


----------



## Nuuskis (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Mutants thought?



Just look at that un-normal looking pale skin. She must be an albino at least.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> I think Sasuke and Sakura wouldn't care so much if that ended up being the case.



Having an Uchiha stripper would be a upgrade from what all the other Uchiha who had midlife crisis/high amounts of stress did.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

Bolt-kun is in the the time of his life.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

TheGreen1 said:


> Already fanart up of the new kids. Wow, that was fast.



ohmergawd!itissoadorable!


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

*NaruHinas*




*SasuSakus*




*NaruSakus*




*Sainos*


----------



## Genesis (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm hoping Sasuke isn't shown to be like his Dad. Kishi has to stop assassinating his character, even in the epilogue. At least let him end on a good note.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

BTW is Naruto's daughter younger or the same age.

Still I want to now if they can activate Byakugan. The movie villian has Byakugan while still the same blue eyes.

So maybe this is the result if you mix Hagoromo DNA and Hamura DNA


----------



## Lelouch71 (Nov 5, 2014)

Sakura is probably just the glorified maid while Sasuke is reviving his clan by banging a lot of women on the side.


----------



## 1artic000 (Nov 5, 2014)

i just ship naruhina, i dont realy care oter pairings that much, im ony talking about what i see


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

1artic000 said:


> this girl its the daugther of karin no excuses



 confirmed!


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Uchiha Sasuke. Father and husband of the century.
> 
> 
> Can't believe he settled down, mellowed out, and still don't give a darn.



that's how sasuke roles and that is why is traveling the country making raise his children while he does jack shit and gives jack shit about them while naruto is stuck in konoha raising his own 

wonder what sasuke does on his "trips"?


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

Look! X has the same exact lines as Y! THEY MUST BE RELATED.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

mizuchi said:


>



It would've been fitting. 

Especially because of that scene where Ino tells him fat guys aren't popular.


----------



## Sayuri (Nov 5, 2014)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> I can't hear you over the sound of Sasuke fucking Sakura with one arm.



Sakura x Karin canon


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2014)

Some ships just won't sink. Salad is Sakura's daughter.


----------



## Choco (Nov 5, 2014)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> I can't hear you over the sound of Sasuke fucking Sakura with one arm.



 The salt in this thread.... damn.


----------



## takL (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> A is top bald?



i cant go through all the threads. could u be so kind u show me the image?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

TheGreen1 said:


> Having an Uchiha stripper would be a upgrade from what all the other Uchiha who had midlife crisis/high amounts of stress did.



lol

Yea, way better than planning a coup d'?tat.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke's shared grandchild will be the reincarnation of Hagoromo. An Uzumaki with inherited Sharingan/Rinnegan.


----------



## OrochimarusTheFinalV (Nov 5, 2014)

Soooooo can anyone enlighten me as to if Rokudaime gets himself a female?
He needs to get laid so badly, i mean obviously he has a habit of stabbing people with a chidori when he gets excited but i NEED little Kakashi's in Part 3


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

I know some people in here are just joking about Sarada being Karin's daughter, but some also seem like they're serious and if so, are you fucking serious? She's Sasuke and Sakura's daughter and I don't ship anyone. It should be simple common sense.


----------



## AsunA (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> Disgusting prediction.  Their relationship will be like Kyouko and Izumi's relationship from the manga _Horimiya_.



She probably gets that masochistic trait from her mom. Though I'm not getting the Bolt vs Izumi bit


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> but that kid had *metal issues* prior



And narusaku fans dont   ?


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishido said:


> BTW is Naruto's daughter younger or the same age.
> 
> Still I want to now if they can activate Byakugan. The movie villian has Byakugan while still the same blue eyes.
> 
> So maybe this is the result if you mix Hagoromo DNA and Hamura DNA



Do you know what? I think honestly, honestly, there was a leak on Saiyan island with what I believe to be Hinabi with bandages over her eyes. I think that Toneri might have taken her eyes.


----------



## Milady (Nov 5, 2014)

Narusaku lives on in Bolt and Sarada. 

I do wish if Kishi ever does Romance, he develops them properly.....


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> I can't hear you over the sound of Sasuke fucking Sakura with one arm.



What a sight that would be. lol


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke did the do with Sakura just deal with it. 




Tifa Lockhart said:


> I can't hear you over the sound of Sasuke fucking Sakura with one arm.



Me either!!!


----------



## Choco (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> That is clearly Karin's child!
> 
> Sasuke, you...



Fight the SS! Fight till the very end!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm at work cracking up at some of the people denying the obvious in this thread. Pics won't satisfy any of you. 

What a glorious day.


----------



## Cord (Nov 5, 2014)

Thoughts on the spoilers:


Naruto and Hinata's kids look cute. Though, can't say I'm not disappointed that not even one of them inherited the Byakugan.
I was browsing this forum initially with one-eyed closed (because I just woke up) until I saw Sasuke and Sakura's daughter. And I'm looking at the rest with both eyes wide open. Can't say I wasn't expecting it, but I was still surprised since at the back of my mind, I thought Sasuke isn't going to end up with anyone. Nonetheless, no complaints here, I'm actually pretty delighted about it even though I've long given up with this pairing. Also, she has eyeglasses! I approve.
Naruto and his son look cute together. Also Boruto is a pretty funny name.
And woah, Gaara looks different. I wonder who he was talking to.
And lol at Sasuke looking like Madara....I, er.... No comment. 
Sasuke's daughter looks smug just like him. I like it.
So, Shikamaru and Temari hit it off? Good if they did.
Gai looks older, but Kakashi still looks the same. Now it leaves me wondering if we'd ever see his face. 
That forehead poke.
Those kids....One of them looks like...Wait, Choji and Karui? Really?


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

BTW no Orochimaru or Tsunade...

Maybe Orochiaru finally chosed to live a normal life and die like anyone else.

I doubt Naurot or Sasuke would be OK if he still uses his jutsu on corpses


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

I have to wonder, do Japanese people find these names any less weird than we do?

Neji (screw), Salad, Kakarotto (carrot), Piccolo (pickle) and all the rest.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Genesis said:


> I'm hoping Sasuke isn't shown to be like his Dad. Kishi has to stop assassinating his character, even in the epilogue. At least let him end on a good note.



i hope it's the opposite. 

he needs to end it with him as the badboy. look at him looking all madara like but hetrosexual 

i think he is hetrosexual


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Ei is indeed bald in the middle of his head.  



You can see it in the bottom panel.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm kinda confused... They have to jump ten years into the future at least for these kids to make sense, so why is Naruto's arm still bandaged? Why is Guy still in a wheelchair? Those aren't injuries that'd take more than a decade to heal, especially not with Tsunade around.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Nov 5, 2014)

It is obvious sasuke is double timing them both


----------



## hokage94 (Nov 5, 2014)

Damn, all these kids in just 2 years. 2 fucking years. Our team sure knows how to celebrate.


----------



## Kakashisauce (Nov 5, 2014)

Ahahaha, people are getting so mad. Yes, the chances of Sasuke knocking up Karin and making Sakura raise her as her own are like 0.000001%, but you have got to admit it is damn funny that that kid looks like Karin. It's like Kishi designed all these kids overnight high on redbull.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 5, 2014)

I want to see Kabuto and Orochimaru so bad


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I have to wonder, do Japanese people find these names any less weird than we do?
> 
> Neji (screw), Salad, Kakarotto (carrot), Piccolo (pickle) and all the rest.



Dragonball had food puns for days.


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

takL said:


> "パパだけに関しては"



Pretty sure that's just a continuation of what she was saying regarding what's similar between her and Boruto.

She wasn't just talking about her and Boruto and then saying "Oh by the way, fuck dad"


----------



## Fay (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow, just wow at all these pairings and their kids lol.

Another translation from Sarada's line:



mezzomarinaio said:


> Assuming that her use of 'shannaro' is a way to say 'cool', then she's not angry at him at all.
> 
> She's saying that there's only one thing similar between her and Bolt/Boruto: and it's that their dads are kinda cool ('shannaro').
> 
> I'm assuming that it means cool because, well, 'shannaro' was always a cry of battle and/or cheer for Sakura... so what else could it mean, in relation to a person and with that little smirk on her face?



That out of the way, SasuSaku = by far the best looking pairing with best looking kid 

Bolt/Borito/whatever is a cute kid, his sister though 

Chouji's daughter . And mulatto's are usually so pretty 

Lol @ Anko .


----------



## Marsala (Nov 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> And narusaku fans dont   ?



Only the ones still emotionally invested in it. As opposed to rooting for it out of habit and sheer spite.


----------



## Azula (Nov 5, 2014)

1artic000 said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

Chouji and Karui is seriously awesome, the more I think about it...

That said, I wish they had made the daughter's hair color different.  Right now it's too damn close to her skin tone and its freaking me out a little.  She'd look much better with her mommy's hair.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

When I saw Sasuke's art from the the last, he looked like Ging from HxH. Now it seems he's the same type of dad too.



Addy said:


> that's how sasuke roles and that is why is traveling the country making raise his children while he does jack shit and gives jack shit about them while naruto is stuck in konoha raising his own
> 
> wonder what sasuke does on his "trips"?



Isn't it obvious? Whatever the fuck he wants.

Or whoever the fuck he wants.



Tifa Lockhart said:


> I can't hear you over the sound of Sasuke fucking Sakura with one arm.



Way to twist the knife while it's still in the wound.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Nov 5, 2014)

Milady1 said:


> Narusaku lives on in Bolt and Sarada.
> 
> I do wish if Kishi ever does Romance, he develops them properly.....


That is probably Kishi's way of making NaruSaku fans happy. Even though they never got together their kids do. Then again maybe this is Kishi way of making NaruSasu happen. He probably regrets that he didn't make either Naruto or Sasuke a girl from the start.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> Thoughts on the spoilers:
> 
> 
> *Naruto and Hinata's kids look cute. Though, can't say I'm not disappointed that not even one of them inherited the Byakugan.*
> ...



Both of naruto kids could have byakugan.... Toneri is an exception that can turn his byakugan... in different modes so its possible to use byakugan in many ways...


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

Kakashi needs a kid... A female Kakashi with her face covered LOL.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

hokage94 said:


> Damn, all these kids in just 2 years. 2 fucking years. Our team sure knows how to celebrate.



This isn't before or during the time of The Last. It's after.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2014)

Velocity said:


> I'm kinda confused... They have to jump ten years into the future at least for these kids to make sense, so why is Naruto's arm still bandaged? Why is Guy still in a wheelchair? Those aren't injuries that'd take more than a decade to heal, especially not with Tsunade around.



A healer doesn't simply heal an injury resulting from Gai. He is wheelchair bound for the rest of his life.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

Kakashisauce said:


> Ahahaha, people are getting so mad. Yes, the chances of Sasuke knocking up Karin and making Sakura raise her as her own are like 0.000001%, but you have got to admit it is damn funny that that kid looks like Karin. It's like Kishi designed all these kids overnight high on redbull.



Well once he had a family I guess the story was bound to go in this direction. And honestly it didn't have any momentum outside of pairings, so I'm not surprised the editors let him do this as well. I think it was a mistake, but w/e.


----------



## Choco (Nov 5, 2014)

Fruit Monger said:


> Dude circled glasses.
> 
> Evidence Aquired.



Is that all it takes?


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Korosensei said:


> I want to see Kabuto and Orochimaru so bad



I know. I know...


----------



## mayumi (Nov 5, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Some ships just won't sink. Salad is Sakura's daughter.



She probably is but when ever you look at Salad you will always think Karin. Best troll by kishimoto.


----------



## 1artic000 (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## takL (Nov 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> Pretty sure that's just a continuation of what she was saying regarding what's similar between her and Boruto.
> 
> She wasn't just talking about her and Boruto and then saying "Oh by the way, fuck dad"



she was. 100%


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'm at work cracking up at some of the people denying the obvious in this thread. Pics won't satisfy any of you.
> 
> What a glorious day.



This day is truly a troll's paradise. 

The final pairing canon war does not disappoint.

At all.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

LOL at these desperate Karin fans.

The Glasses is all you have. It's sad.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> A is top bald?






Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Maybe Karin died saving Salad and in remembrance of her, she gained her glasses and hairstyle.



Sakura is under a genjutsu by Sasuke so she doesn't realize that Salad isn't her own child.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

For all those asking about Tsunade and Oro, you guys can see Tsunade in this image, bottom left


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

AsunA said:


> She probably gets that masochistic trait from her mom. Though I'm not getting the Bolt vs Izumi bit



Bolt vs Izumi???

All I said was that the relation between Sarada and Bolt will be cute and fluffy like the relationship between the two main leads in the manga Horimiya....


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

honestly sometimes kishimoto just draws characters that look alike. doesn't mean anything .___.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Nov 5, 2014)

takL said:


> i cant go through all the threads. could u be so kind u show me the image?



yeah what picture of A ?

oh just got it, in the gai/kakashi picture


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

Fay said:


> Wow, just wow at all these pairings and their kids lol.
> 
> Another translation from Sarada's line:



Yeah the problem with that line is that shannaro has no set meaning because Sakura just says it whenever she's particularly excited/pumped up/angry.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

BoltSalad is already a better pairing than NaruSaku and the chapter's not even out yet.


----------



## Genesis (Nov 5, 2014)

This really does seem like Harry Potter epilogue levels of shit. Only difference is Rowling didn't write her story into the ground soon after it began like Kishi, so it doesn't feel as bad.

I feel bad for my man Guy. Naruto gets his arm back, but you confine Guy to a wheelchair for so long.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 5, 2014)

hokage94 said:


> Damn, all these kids in just 2 years. 2 fucking years. Our team sure knows how to celebrate.





Quick question. That kid on the right. Is that Konohamaru or is that Kurenai's kid? Did Kurenai have a daughter or a son? I see the girl she's leaning on. Well this is all the images put together. But I'd find it hilarious if Naruto's kids are bigger than Kurenai's obviously older daughter.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 5, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> If you just look at the fanatics of a fanbase, none of them will come out looking pretty. If NS had become canon, the NH/SS fans wouldn't have reacted any better than "NS fans" are now. I don't go on tumblr(which is like going to youtube comments to judge a fanbase) but the NS fans I interact with on here have been rather mature about the whole thing.


Who is actually going to care about this post? Like, there was even one guy that told me to kill myself if NaruHina happens a few weeks ago, and that's when I knew I had to stop my emotional investment in NaruSaku.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

People, relax and just understand 'the obvious fact'...

Let me lighten it up for you, folks.


1. Sasuke friendzones Sakura and chooses Karin.
2. Karin gets pregnant.
3. Karin dies during the birth giving, she lost too much blood.
4. Sasuke is in despair for years... trying to raise the child on his own.
5. Sakura, as a good friend, wants to take care of the child too.
6. Sasuke agrees, but he needs rest, so he leaves for a while to get things straight.


It's really that simple.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

True that... Tsunade is there... But I want to see an old Orochimaru close to his death on Jiraiyas grave.

And one thing... This paring wars is better than the whole World War


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 5, 2014)

I've heard Kakashi x Shizune rumors


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 5, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> HAHA Sakura became a housewife ? Suits her well



I'm surprised how little attention this got.  After years AND YEARS of how Sakura should get back in the kitchen, make a sammich, dust a shelf...barely ANY comments.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 5, 2014)

Tsunade is fine and well (despite her age and the fact she was literally CUT IN HALF), but Gai after being healed by Naruto's miracleous heal is stuck in a wheelchair @_@


----------



## Bansai (Nov 5, 2014)

Raiden said:


> honestly sometimes kishimoto just draws characters that look alike. doesn't mean anything .___.



It definitely doesn't, but it's still a funny fact that the child he has with one woman looks like another woman who was also interested in him.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

TheGreen1 said:


> Quick question. That kid on the right. Is that Konohamaru or is that Kurenai's kid? Did Kurenai have a daughter or a son?



OK before people get it wrong.

The Naruto kids from the movie is way further in the future and not in the main story of the movie. Think about a epilogue in the future at the end of the movie

This current last chapter is an epilogue 19 years in the future.


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

takL said:


> she was. 100%



lol whatever dude. It's a choice between her saying something that makes sense and saying something that makes zero sense, so I'm going with the former


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Raiden said:


> honestly sometimes kishimoto just draws characters that look alike. doesn't mean anything .___.



You make no sense. Go back to stupid island! 























:ho


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> LOL at these desperate Karin fans.
> 
> The Glasses is all you have. It's sad.



It's the whole face, really. And that smile.

I'm well aware that Kishimoto wouldn't do something as fucked up as having Sakura raise someone else's daughter, but you gotta admit it's hilarious that Sarada looks like Karin.


----------



## Cobalt (Nov 5, 2014)

TheGreen1 said:


> Quick question. That kid on the right. Is that Konohamaru or is that Kurenai's kid? Did Kurenai have a daughter or a son? I see the girl she's leaning on. Well this is all the images put together. But I'd find it hilarious if Naruto's kids are bigger than Kurenai's obviously older daughter.



I'm pretty sure that's Konohamaru.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Anyway no ship could ever hope to match the "nuke" power that SasuSaku canon status could unleash.

Sure, we would get more than one "??!!" if SasuTenTen became canon or SasuSamui. But those chicks have no big fandoms so it wouldn't go beyond the initial "huh?".

SasuSaku on the other hand....


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishido said:


> True that... Tsunade is there... But I want to see an old Orochimaru close to his death on Jiraiyas grave.
> 
> And one thing... This paring wars is better than the whole World War



anything is better than a real war


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Yo I just notice Iruka in the panel showing Konohamaru. He's right behind him and he looks old as shit.


----------



## ShadowFox88 (Nov 5, 2014)

Korosensei said:


> Tsunade is fine and well (despite her age and the fact she was literally CUT IN HALF), but Gai after being healed by Naruto's miracleous heal is stuck in a wheelchair @_@



Logic has gone out the window


----------



## takL (Nov 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> Yeah the problem with that line is that shannaro has no set meaning because Sakura just says it whenever she's particularly excited/pumped up/angry.



to non native speakers eyes.


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

TheGreen1 said:


> Quick question. That kid on the right. Is that Konohamaru or is that Kurenai's kid? Did Kurenai have a daughter or a son?



Yeah, I'm having difficulty figuring out who's who. Konohamaru usually wears a scarf. It even showed him wearing a scarf in chap 700... I'm thinking yeah, it's probably him. I don't know why Konohamaru would ditch the scarf now since everyone else is in mostly winter attire.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> BoltSalad is already a better pairing than NaruSaku and the chapter's not even out yet.



So actually, NaruSaku fans can be happy too!


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Cobalt said:


> I'm pretty sure that's Konohamaru.



Pretty sure it isn't. We were shown Konohamaru and he looked really different than the kid in that image.


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> BoltSalad is already a better pairing than NaruSaku and the chapter's not even out yet.



So true but so sad at the same time.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 5, 2014)

Genesis said:


> This really does seem like Harry Potter epilogue levels of shit. Only difference is Rowling didn't write her story into the ground soon after it began like Kishi, so it doesn't feel as bad.
> 
> I feel bad for my man Guy. Naruto gets his arm back, but you confine Guy to a wheelchair for so long.



It would be funny if Kishi pulls a JKR, five or six years from now he admits he fucked up with a pairing and admits that X should've been with Y instead.


----------



## Genesis (Nov 5, 2014)

Korosensei said:


> Tsunade is fine and well (despite her age and the fact she was literally CUT IN HALF), but Gai after being healed by Naruto's miracleous heal is stuck in a wheelchair @_@


This too.

Still feeling bad for my man Guy.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

so kankuro is fucking anko


----------



## hokage94 (Nov 5, 2014)

Can someone show me a link to all these kid pictures?? I can't find them too many pages in the threads. especially the one where Sasuke looks like Madara etc.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> So actually, NaruSaku fans can be happy too!



and narusasu fans 

also bolt, and salad are stupid as fuck names


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I have to wonder, do Japanese people find these names any less weird than we do?
> 
> Neji (screw), Salad, Kakarotto (carrot), Piccolo (pickle) and all the rest.



I have to wonder, do people called George know their name means Farmer.
Every name a meaning.Some are more ridiculous than others.


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

Is Kiba and Shino not a part of the baby booming period?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Fruit Monger said:


> It would be funny if Kishi pulls a JKR, five or six years from now he admits he fucked up with a pairing and admits that X should've been with Y instead.



JKR only did it because she was no longer relevant. Needed to bring her bigger fanbase back.


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

takL said:


> to non native speakers eyes.



Right, I'm sure Sakura was thinking "piss off" in response to Naruto giving Obito a speech about how much his friends mean to him


----------



## plokoon9619 (Nov 5, 2014)

Why is Anko fat? Seriously ruined Orichimaru's protege.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 5, 2014)

At least Salad has the sense to hate her dad. Though she's probably just tsundere for him... wait... that's like Karin, too.

What the fuck, Kishimoto?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Anyway no ship could ever hope to match the "nuke" power that SasuSaku canon status could unleash.
> 
> Sure, we would get more than one "??!!" if SasuTenTen became canon or SasuSamui. But those chicks have no big fandoms so it wouldn't go beyond the initial "huh?".
> 
> SasuSaku on the other hand....



yeah technically i felt like that broke the forum last night. the guests where highest when we got the hint about sasuke having a kid.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

hokage94 said:


> Can someone show me a link to all these kid pictures?? I can't find them too many pages in the threads. especially the one where Sasuke looks like Madara etc.



there are only two pages here but this is the spoiler thread so dont post anything, just read


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 5, 2014)

Mako said:


> Is Kiba and Shino not a part of the baby booming period?



Shino's character confirmed to be saved


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

Chouji be like 

[YOUTUBE]wzMrK-aGCug[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## -JT- (Nov 5, 2014)

Might as well post my current thoughts seeing as most other people are.

My first impression is that Kishimoto has really overdone it with the 'Babies Ever After' trope. While I was expecting to see a few children and pairings, there seem to just be too many random ones here. The odd one pairing that no one saw coming would have been quirky, but there are about four.
As for the Big 3, I never really cared for any of them, but I have to say that while I slightly preferred NaruSaku to NaruHina, Naruto and Hinata's family does look sweet and of course things have been looking that way for a while now.
When it comes to SasuSaku though, I have to wonder what on earth Kishimoto was thinking. It's an absolutely dreadful development- Sasuke never showed any romantic feeling towards Sakura, and in their last interaction in the manga, you could almost see the hate that Sakura now had for him in her eyes. To think that all is forgotten and they just settled down and had a daughter? 

I'll wait to read everything before I make a final judgement, but as I'm seeing things right now, the ending looks unfortunately quite thrown together and not quite thought out. A shame. But hopefully I'll be wrong when we get to read it ourselves.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

takL said:


> to non native speakers eyes.



Takl's  typical arrogance. 

No non-Japanese person is capable of speaking and reading the language fluently.

In fact, no one can speak Japanese like him. Not even people in Japan.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishido said:


> This current last chapter is an epilogue 19 years in the future.



wat, 19 years? The cast look mad young then. And all had kids pretty late in life too.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

plokoon9619 said:


> Why is Anko fat? Seriously ruined Orichimaru's protege.



Once Oro died, she got depressed, found the ho hos and gorged herself out.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Say hello to Iruka.



He damn sure didn't age well.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 5, 2014)

This whole thing sucks, wouldn't be surprised if SJ twisted Kishi's arm about this. Makes no fucking sense.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Raiden said:


> yeah technically i felt like that broke the forum last night. the guests where highest when we got the hint about sasuke having a kid.



told yeah, sasusaku is the only mystery left in the manga.


----------



## Temar (Nov 5, 2014)

Getting the feeling that shikamaru's kid is going to be female.


----------



## Cord (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> BoltSalad is already a better pairing than NaruSaku and the chapter's not even out yet.



Which reminds me, I totally ship Naruto's kid with Sasuke's.



Korosensei said:


> Tsunade is fine and well (despite her age and the fact she was literally CUT IN HALF), but Gai after being healed by Naruto's miracleous heal is stuck in a wheelchair @_@



I don't think Naruto healed Gai. He just preserved Gai's life force, but didn't technically heal the damages acquired.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Marsala said:


> At least Salad has the sense to hate her dad. Though she's probably just tsundere for him... wait... that's like Karin, too.
> 
> What the fuck, Kishimoto?



i noticed that too. the smirk she gave was way too similar to karin. idk what kishi was thinking


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Say hello to Iruka.
> 
> He damn sure didn't age well.



Damn, 

What happened to Iruka's face? 

Also Konohamaru looks badass. That guy's next in line.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 5, 2014)

19 years and Oonoki still alive


----------



## Eveletta (Nov 5, 2014)

It's amazing how people scavenge to continue in their denial  . Why would Sakura Karin's daughter? In any case, she would be with Sasuke and not with her. 
Undoubtedly she is the daughter of Sakura. What worries me is that this girl does not have the range / Uchiha symbol on the back.


----------



## Genesis (Nov 5, 2014)

Fruit Monger said:


> It would be funny if Kishi pulls a JKR, five or six years from now he admits he fucked up with a pairing and admits that X should've been with Y instead.


I don't think Kishi cares enough. Look at this story in general. I think he stopped caring a long time ago, and romance is a pretty small part of this story as it is. I know hardcore pairing fans spend hours and hours analysing sentences (at least they did once upon a time), but the romance in this manga is half-assed. Everyone could make a case for themselves based on the little bones Kishi threw fans. SasuSaku is the most popular pairing in Japan (or it was as far as I can remember), and Sasuke is the most popular character there too (or he was as far as I can remember). There is another mini-series coming and he's basically set up a new generation of ninja. It still reeks of that shitty HP epilogue though.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Say hello to Iruka.
> 
> 
> 
> He damn sure didn't age well.



Pretty sure that's Konohomaru.

Now, why he still dresses like a kid we'll never know.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Konohamaru sure looks awesome. Reminds me of Asuma a lot. <33



Korosensei said:


> 19 years and Oonoki still alive



He's Kishi's Master Roshi.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Say hello to Iruka.
> 
> 
> 
> He damn sure didn't age well.



"Why am I alive?" expression.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Korosensei said:


> 19 years and Oonoki still alive



We don't know how long it's been.


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Those lines around Iruka's mouth might make his appearance look deceiving. 
But yeah, Konohamaru Part 3 let's go!


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> This whole thing sucks, wouldn't be surprised if SJ twisted Kishi's arm about this. Makes no fucking sense.



I don't know.  I can see Kishi writing something like this himself.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 5, 2014)

Wtf Iruka? 



Addy said:


> told yeah, sasusaku is the only mystery left in the manga.



Addy, I shall applaud for you nailing everything


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Pretty sure that's Konohomaru.
> 
> Now, why he still dresses like a kid we'll never know.



I'm talking about the guy behind him. I know the one in the front is Konohamaru.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Pretty sure that's Konohomaru.
> 
> Now, why he still dresses like a kid we'll never know.



The guy in the back is Iruka


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> I don't think Naruto healed Gai. He just preserved Gai's life force, but didn't technically heal the damages acquired.



And I guess that's good in that there is at least some restraint on Naruto, but who cares now that the series is over lol : ( : (..


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

takL said:


> to non native speakers eyes.



i believe in takL 

btw, is there any relevance between sarata's name and sasuke/sakura's past?

bolt was namde after neji.

saratah, itachi?


----------



## Sayuri (Nov 5, 2014)

The only mystery left in the manga is why they named her salad


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

damn so many people has had sex


----------



## Epyon (Nov 5, 2014)

Temar said:


> Getting the feeling that shikamaru's kid is going to be female.



A reverse trap that looks exactly like Shikamaru and has a bare fishnet shirt just like Anko and Shikamaru? That'll spice up the short series.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Eveletta said:


> It's amazing how people scavenge to continue in their denial  . Why would Sakura Karin's daughter? In any case, she would be with Sasuke and not with her.
> Undoubtedly she is the daughter of Sakura. What worries me is that this girl does not have the range / Uchiha symbol on the back.



By Uchiha tradition, you earn the right to wear it by mastering Goukakyuu no jutsu.


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

Korosensei said:


> 19 years and Oonoki still alive



He's nearly pushing 100 if that's the case.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> Which reminds me, I totally ship Naruto's kid with Sasuke's.



Me too. 

That's one pairing that writes itself. It makes the most sense and it would work.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

Korosensei said:


> 19 years and Oonoki still alive



he should be in his 80s or 90s now.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Wtf Iruka?
> 
> 
> 
> Addy, I shall applaud for you nailing everything



you ever doubted me?


----------



## mayumi (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke repaid Karin with his body


----------



## -JT- (Nov 5, 2014)

The best thing about this ending though is reading all the comments


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Lmao , so much butthurt around this forum.



I tried to hold it in but I can't.

Here is why:

Itachi vs. Sasuke followed by Pain vs. Naruto was my introduction into Naruto.

So I believed it was a very deep political drama with complex characters.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> damn so many people has had sex



Just like in real life.


----------



## takL (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Takl's  typical arrogance.
> 
> No non-Japanese person is capable of speaking and reading the language fluently.
> 
> In fact, no one can speak Japanese like him. Not even people in Japan.



apparently not in here. im one of people in jp


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Nov 5, 2014)

Very few of the pairings actually make any sense. Kishi fucked up big time with the development.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

mayumi said:


> Sasuke repaid Karin with his body



karin, sakura, and pretty much every girl there is.

what do you think he does on his long trips? 

fighting crime? but there is peace.


think about it for a second :ignoramus


----------



## Mizura (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> told yeah, sasusaku is the only mystery left in the manga.


I still want to know what happened to Yamato though.  It sounds minor, but I'm curious. It'd be rather strange for Naruto and the rest to simply forget their new team leader that way.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 5, 2014)

Guys, I'm gonna miss you all each week in future.

You better stick around. 



Nathan Copeland said:


> damn so many people has had sex





Ok seriously though, fat anko is a crime to all my dreams.


----------



## Kek (Nov 5, 2014)

30 pages in 2 hours? 

I predict 699-700 Pred 6.0


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> damn so many people has had sex



Meanwhile, Kakashi transcends from Wizard to High Sage.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> I have to wonder, do people called George know their name means Farmer.
> Every name a meaning.Some are more ridiculous than others.



Excellent point.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> I'm talking about the guy behind him. I know the one in the front is Konohamaru.



Them fodder nins and their ability to blend into the background.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> People, relax and just understand 'the obvious fact'...
> 
> Let me lighten it up for you, folks.
> 
> ...




I dunno man. Your theories have all been wrong so far.


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## CA182 (Nov 5, 2014)

Mizura said:


> I still want to know what happened to Yamato though.  It sounds minor, but I'm curious. It'd be rather strange for Naruto and the rest to simply forget their new team leader that way.



What happened to taka, and orochimaru.

Heck what happened to to the rain village after konan died?


----------



## Epyon (Nov 5, 2014)

Eveletta said:


> It's amazing how people scavenge to continue in their denial  . Why would Sakura Karin's daughter? In any case, she would be with Sasuke and not with her.
> Undoubtedly she is the daughter of Sakura. What worries me is that this girl does not have the range / Uchiha symbol on the back.



It's a joke, it's undeniably true that everyone of these kids looks unimaginatively like their parents except Sakura's who didn't retain anything from her mother, but is modeled after Karin. The joke being that it appears Sakura finally had too adopt Karin's child to get Sasuke to sporadically hang out with her is obvious.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

takL said:


> apparently not in here. im one of people in jp



dude, ignore them. just ignore them. you dont need to prove yourself to anyone


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2014)

Kakashisauce said:


> Wow. Poor Sakura. Kishi REALLY friggen hates her if, in the end, she gets the "man she's always wanted" only for him to knock her up and then bounce for the majority of their kids childhood. Wow. WOW.



I guess we should forget the physical and mental abuse she endured during her childhood..

The Sauce should have ended up alone, but I wonder if his kids can unlock sharingan.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

UzumakiMAAKU said:


> Very few of the pairings actually make any sense. Kishi fucked up big time with the development.



Only one not making sense is ChoujiKarui.But I guess NOBODY saw that coming.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> I dunno man. Your theories have all been wrong so far.



Entertainment to the least! 

Sasusakucannon who claims others are butthurt, even negged me, not seeing this is a clear joke!  


PS: Kishi, was it that hard?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 5, 2014)

takL said:


> to non native speakers eyes.



Gotta agree with TakL here, Shannaro's meaning changes with the context.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 5, 2014)

UzumakiMAAKU said:


> Very few of the pairings actually make any sense. Kishi fucked up big time with the development.



This is why I fucking hate epilogues.
Yes I may always get angry about things, but this sure as do has a reason.
I have followed this thing for over 10 years and this is the end result? a bowl of bile? you gotta be fckin with me.


----------



## Kakashisauce (Nov 5, 2014)

Mizura said:


> I still want to know what happened to Yamato though.  It sounds minor, but I'm curious. It'd be rather strange for Naruto and the rest to simply forget their new team leader that way.



Yamato is one of my favs and it seriously is driving me nuts that we have heard NOTHING about him. But, I guess the only reason we know about Anko is because she happened to be on the same page as a bunch of random pairing kids, so there's still hope.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 5, 2014)

Wait. I just realized what happened with the SasuSaku kid. The thing that Karin "did" to Sasuke was so she'd be reborn as Sasuke's kid. She looks the same as Karin, and has the same tsundere attitude. It all makes sense!


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

takL said:


> apparently not in here. im one of people in jp



But do you genuinely believe that no non-native person can learn and master the language as well as you do?


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> BoltSalad is already a better pairing than NaruSaku and the chapter's not even out yet.



How OP their kids could get?

Uchihas powerful chakra and spiritual energy + Hyuuga haxx + Uzumaki strong lifeforce and physical energy + Maybe byakugou skill inherited from Sakura + maybe a future Kurama Jin?

Crazy...


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 5, 2014)

kakashi gets to die and come back to life multiple times, becomes hokage, and pushes his rival around in a wheel chair
still no kids
is kakashi gonna pull a dumbledore?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Nov 5, 2014)

Beware lots of new hentai on the way


----------



## Sete (Nov 5, 2014)

I will ask again where is seto kaiba? I wanted to share this with ma best buddy!


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

You guys take everything way too literally if you actually think Sarada hates her father.  She's clearly saying it with a cheeky tone.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Mizura said:


> I still want to know what happened to Yamato though.  It sounds minor, but I'm curious. It'd be rather strange for Naruto and the rest to simply forget their new team leader that way.



he is in the  house for old people with kakashi and gai. if it's true, putting these in a house is fucking awefull


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 5, 2014)

Is Sai & Ino's kid a boy or a girl?


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

I think we can all agree that Gaara looks the most ridiculous out of anyone else


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

Hahaha , as if this thread couldn't get anymore legendary, takl and Geg are having a standoff in the middle of the chaos. Puts Naruto vs Sasuke AND Madara vs Hashirama to shame.


----------



## Temar (Nov 5, 2014)

Epyon said:


> A reverse trap that looks exactly like Shikamaru and has a bare fishnet shirt just like Anko and Shikamaru? That'll spice up the short series.



LOL no kidding. i just have a feeling that kishi will reverse the genders of ino shika cho.
and shika's kid's eyeliner is looking too fly to be a boy.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

Anko being fat is the worst news, tho


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Wait. I just realized what happened with the SasuSaku kid. The thing that Karin "did" to Sasuke was so she'd be reborn as Sasuke's kid. She looks the same as Karin, and has the same tsundere attitude. It all makes sense!



Karin killed herself to be with Sasuke as his daughter? Maybe even kill her own mom to hook with her dad?

That would be  a new level of love all right... 

Yandere of the Year.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

So who think will get more from the naruto verse... 

Future kids romantic parings... new mission.... Sasuke return from his trip.....


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 5, 2014)

I just want to know something, happy ending for suigetsu?

I am scared as fuck to read this ending, god damn epilogues.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

It will be the same turnout for Bleach when IchiRuki is revealed canon. I can't wait to see _that_ shitstorm. Should make this one look like a walk through the park. So, congratz guys, you have something to look forward to when Naruto is over!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> How OP their kids could get?
> 
> Uchihas powerful chakra and spiritual energy + Hyuuga haxx + Uzumaki strong lifeforce and physical energy + Maybe byakugou skill inherited from Sakura + maybe a future Kurama Jin?
> 
> Crazy...



Way too strong. Potentially the strongest in the series.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> I really doubt the NH shippers would have reacted in the same way. I really, really doubt it considering the history the NHers and the NSers have on this forum alone.
> .


The history through your eyes. I've seen NHers be way more fanatical than NSers on here but then again, that could be my bias speaking(or I just interact with mainly the quality ones). Considering people treat Hinata like a goddess on here, I highly doubt their reaction wouldn't be worse given how little her character has outside of NH. Sakura fans could be moderately happy either way with Naruto or Sasuke(the guy who treats her right or the guy shes obsessed with), considering she has more to her character outside of pairings.


Looks like I'll have to wait for chapter to see Kiba's kid. Wonder if Shino will get paired with anyone...hoping for ShinoxHana. Inuzuka'sxAburame's just makes great sense


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Gotta agree with TakL here, Shannaro's meaning changes with the context.



man, sasuke is deadbeat dad. 

best end for him. he has a family but not as people expected. he is a good guy but not as people wanted. he is still an ass through and through while no one tlaks with him XD


----------



## Super Chief (Nov 5, 2014)

So Naruto is the only one to give up on pursuing his love interest even though his nindo is to never give up?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Wait. I just realized what happened with the SasuSaku kid. The thing that Karin "did" to Sasuke was so she'd be reborn as Sasuke's kid. She looks the same as Karin, and has the same tsundere attitude. It all makes sense!


she injected her seed into Sasuke's balls


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Matta Clatta said:


> kakashi gets to die and come back to life multiple times, becomes hokage, and pushes his rival around in a wheel chair
> still no kids
> is kakashi gonna pull a dumbledore?



I don't think Kakashi is gay. Otherwise, that would be the biggest surprise ever. I mean, the man reads straight and lesbian smut. I'm pretty sure he likes females. That would be like Jiraiya coming out of the closet.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

Honestly Faceless a short series might not have much of anything.


----------



## Genesis (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Me too.
> 
> That's one pairing that writes itself. It makes the most sense and it would work.


Let's ship these characters because they're the kids of these other characters, and it makes so much sense.

Sometimes I think the romance in this manga is probably fine, because Kishi has probably nailed the pairing fans down when it comes to the kind of audience they are.

He doesn't have to do shit. People will do most of the work in their imagination. It's why NaruSaku, SasuSaku, and NaruHina have been such a pain in the ass all those years.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

Look at all of this comments about taka and Karin when Kishi gives 0 fucks about them.



CuteJuubi said:


> Entertainment to the least!
> 
> Sasusakucannon who claims others are butthurt, even negged me, not seeing this is a clear joke!



Sorry I was going to rep you because your jokes are so funny but you know my thoughts of Sasuke and sakura having sex got me all confused.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 5, 2014)

I think I am gona go throw up.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Is Sai & Ino's kid a boy or a girl?



Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhh.......good point.
Guessing a guy though.Any teams with two girls and one guy?


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Come on boys, any Orochimaru / Kabuto news yet?


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

Sakura: _"I am so happy with our child, Sasuke-kun!"_
Sasuke: _"Yeah, I'm leaving for a while..."_
Sakura:_ "..."_

Well, that child will grow up great! :rofl


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The history through your eyes. *I've seen NHers be way more fanatical than NSers on here but then again*, that could be my bias speaking(or I just interact with mainly the quality ones). Considering people treat Hinata like a goddess on here, I highly doubt their reaction wouldn't be worse given how little her character has outside of NH. Sakura fans could be moderately happy either way with Naruto or Sasuke(the guy who treats her right or the guy shes obsessed with), considering she has more to her character outside of pairings.



Sure you have.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> she injected her seed into Sasuke's balls



Sarada is like Terry McGinnis.


----------



## Sete (Nov 5, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> So Naruto is the only one to give up on pursuing his love interest even though his nindo is to never give up?



no he did not quit.
They are even making a movie about it.


----------



## forkandspoon (Nov 5, 2014)

So Kakashi and Gai have a kid together?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> So Naruto is the only one to give up on pursuing his love interest even though his nindo is to never give up?



Sakura does not love him, get over it. 
why should he marry a girl that does not love him?

Yes, she cares about him, but she has never loved him in that regard.


----------



## takL (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> But do you genuinely believe that no non-native person can learn and master the language as well as you do?



i didn't mean that. it just amuses me that some non native speakers believe they know the language and culture better than native speakers.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> It will be the same turnout for Bleach when IchiRuki is revealed canon. I can't wait to see _that_ shitstorm. Should make this one look like a walk through the park. So, congratz guys, you have something to look forward to when Naruto is over!


From my understanding, IchigoxRukia is the NS of Bleach while IchigoxOrihime is the NH of Bleach. Guess you prefer Hinata's moe to Orihime's...not that I can blame you.


----------



## Reddan (Nov 5, 2014)

It's finally at an end. Even though I was disappointed with the last few arcs, overall it has been a good manga and I have followed it for so long. The ending appears to be what everyone expected. Glad that Naruto gets to be Hokage and Sasuke gets another family like he has always wanted. 

Looks like Chouji's dad was right and he did find a girl in the end.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> she injected her seed into Sasuke's balls



It's not like that plot hasn't happened before. Look at Batman Beyond. (Specifically the episode in Justice Leauge Unlimited, Eplogue.)

That was exactly what happened. Terry's dad was injected with a flu-shot designed by Amanda Waller and Cadmus, to overwrite his reproductive DNA to that of Bruce Wayne's. Which made sense since both Terry's parents had red hair, and Terry and his brother had black hair and blue eyes. No real surprise there.


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> But do you genuinely believe that no non-native person can learn and master the language as well as you do?



I'm definitely not fluent in Japanese, but takl's clearly not great with English and that's kind of important when translating into it 



Yagami1211 said:


> Gotta agree with TakL here, Shannaro's meaning changes with the context.


I'm not saying she isn't potentially angry at Sasuke, just that she's not literally saying "piss off dad".


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Sakura: _"I am so happy with our child, Sasuke-kun!"_
> Sasuke: _"Yeah, I'm leaving for a while..."_
> Sakura:_ "..."_
> 
> Well, that child will grow up great! :rofl



Hey, no more evil Hagoromo theories. I remember you spending shit load of valiant and herculean effort into the Hagoromo theories, we both got shat on


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

Boruto and Sarada wont even need Pairing Wars. That shit is canon.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 5, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> So Naruto is the only one to give up on pursuing his love interest even though his nindo is to never give up?



The irony in this, I often wonder if this kishi really puts a tought and examinates what's going on in his manga. With so much time and experience you would think it would come up as no problem.


But I call bullshit, all of this cant be true!
Until the chapter is released I will live the dream!


----------



## Mizura (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> she injected her seed into Sasuke's balls


And now Sasuke tries to avoid his family because he suspects Sakura of cheating on him with Karin!  (wait, ooooh!)

More seriously though...



Suigetsu said:


> I just want to know something, happy ending for suigetsu?
> 
> I am scared as fuck to read this ending, god damn epilogues.


Yeah, some SuiKa would be nice.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Sakura: _"I am so happy with our child, Sasuke-kun!"_
> Sasuke: _"Yeah, I'm leaving for a while..."_
> Sakura:_ "..."_
> 
> Well, that child will grow up great! :rofl



sakura: i fucking love you


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 5, 2014)

LoL at everyone who thinks Inojin is a girl


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

Buhl I hate this series so much. I'm loling tho, because it managed to annoy me one last time.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> I'm definitely not fluent in Japanese, but takl's clearly not great with English and that's kind of important when translating into it



Oh snap!

But yes, that's exactly what I was thinking. "Who the fuck is letting this guy translate? Get someone to clean up that mess of random english gibberish."


----------



## NejiUzumaki10 (Nov 5, 2014)

Has the last page been leaked? I just wish that it shows naruto's face in the hokage mountain...


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Sakura: _"I am so happy with our child, Sasuke-kun!"_
> Sasuke: _"Yeah, I'm leaving for a while..."_
> Sakura:_ "..."_
> 
> Well, that child will grow up great! :rofl



Sounds like the classic type of.
"Gonna buy some cigarettes".


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

I can see these pairing discussions crossing over and continuing in Next Era stories still with people unable to let go and move on.

I see no light at the end of this tunnel. The pairing discussions will never end now. My braincells are rapidly decreasing.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Come on boys, any Orochimaru / Kabuto news yet?



Meh. Just a little about Orochimaru. Something about asexual reproduction. IDK 



Seriously though, nothing so far.


----------



## Reddan (Nov 5, 2014)

takL said:


> i didn't mean that. it just amuses me that some non native speakers believe they know the language and culture better than native speakers.



I don't see what's so amusing about that at all. Often when learning a language you learn more about the rules, the grammar etc than native speakers. I would bet that most people that learn a language up to University level have a better grasp of that language than most natives.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Hey, no more evil Hagoromo theories. I remember you spending shit load of valiant and herculean effort into the Hagoromo theories, we both got shat on



Pocalypse, pls don't put strings on


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto made hinata throw that ass in a circle


----------



## Garfield (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto's kids would be either ridiculously stupid with all that zero competence coming from both parents or more funnily, be more intelligent than both their parents.


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Boruto and Sarada wont even need Pairing Wars. That shit is canon.



+ It already pleases both sides of the wars. NaruSaku and NaruSasu can get a kick out of it.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

TheGreen1 said:


> It's not like that plot hasn't happened before. Look at Batman Beyond. (Specifically the episode in Justice Leauge Unlimited, Eplogue.)
> 
> That was exactly what happened. Terry's dad was injected with a flu-shot designed by Amanda Waller and Cadmus, to overwrite his reproductive DNA to that of Bruce Wayne's. Which made sense since both Terry's parents had red hair, and Terry and his brother had black hair and blue eyes. No real surprise there.



My thoughts exactly. 




takL said:


> i didn't mean that. it just amuses me that some non native speakers believe they know the language and culture better than native speakers.



I see.


----------



## patoplastico (Nov 5, 2014)

damn, missed the new wave of spoilers. Just saw that Hinata + daughter picture putting flowers for Neji. Too, too cute. I'm going to die from it


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Sete said:


> no he did not quit.
> They are even making a movie about it.



Oh snap. 



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> From my understanding, IchigoxRukia is the NS of Bleach while IchigoxOrihime is the NH of Bleach. Guess you prefer Hinata's moe to Orihime's...not that I can blame you.



I absolutely hate Bleach so I don't prefer either, but it is pretty obvious Ichigo and Ruki are going to do the do just like Naruto and Hinata.  

Doesn't matter that what's her name is more like Hinata than Sakura. It is not like Kubo is trying to recreate NH or that I was suggesting it. Only that the situation of who gets with who will top Naruto's.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 5, 2014)

NejiUzumaki10 said:


> Has the last page been leaked? I just wish that it shows naruto's face in the hokage mountain...



Yes, it has. It shows Madara in front of the Shinju where Naruto and the rest are all imprisoned within MT.


----------



## Sete (Nov 5, 2014)

adee said:


> Naruto's kids would be either ridiculously stupid with all that zero competence coming from both parents or more funnily, be more intelligent than both their parents.


Hmmm Salty!


----------



## Frosch (Nov 5, 2014)

My ship has won


----------



## takL (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> man, sasuke is deadbeat dad.
> 
> best end for him. he has a family but not as people expected. he is a good guy but not as people wanted. he is still an ass through and through while no one tlaks with him XD



in other words salad wants sasuke to stay with her mom and her. thats why shes angry at sasuke.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2014)

Spencer_Gator said:


> Beware lots of new hentai on the way



Of the kids?


----------



## mayumi (Nov 5, 2014)

Shikamaru's or Gaara better had a son for cute Himewari.


----------



## AeroNin (Nov 5, 2014)

Sakura doesn't become a medical ninja expert but an Uchiha housewife.

Lol, you are amazing Kishi. One last final troll


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Boruto and Sarada wont even need Pairing Wars. That shit is canon.



dude, like none of the children are even a competition to them XD


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 5, 2014)

if naruhina were to end up kissing in this chapter that would be like a stake in the heart of all the narusaku fan.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

AeroNin said:


> Sakura doesn't become a medical ninja expert but an Uchiha housewife.
> 
> Lol, you are amazing Kishi. One last final troll



Why can't she be both? Because she's seen cleaning her house?


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

Seriously, the Ino x Sai child is creeping me out


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Geijutsu said:


> My ship has won



Congratulations


----------



## Patrick (Nov 5, 2014)

Any chance of the chapter coming out today?


----------



## Garfield (Nov 5, 2014)

Reddan said:


> I don't see what's so amusing about that at all. Often when learning a language you learn more about the rules, the grammar etc than native speakers. I would bet that most people that learn a language up to University level have a better grasp of that language than most natives.


A lot of times though in fiction, when some things need to be interpreted, it's not mostly related to the rules of the language but to all the other culture related things, small things that you wouldn't know unless you grew up there.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> So who think will get more from the naruto verse...
> 
> Future kids romantic parings... new mission.... Sasuke return from his trip.....



It looks like most of your predictions did hit the nail. 

With only one left: Naruto Vs Sasuke in the movie. 

How do you see the chances of that still happening? 20%? 50%? 90%?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

mayumi said:


> Shikamaru's or Gaara better had a son for cute Himewari.



Oooh, that would be too good.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

takL said:


> in other words salad wants sasuke to stay with her mom and her. thats why shes angry at sasuke.



yup and i like the implications of this.

damn kishi. you always have to make sasuke special compared to the rest of the rookie 9 even in parenting


----------



## Karura (Nov 5, 2014)

Because people are still saying it's Karin's daughter, guess whos eyes shape and eyelids Sarada inherited


*Spoiler*: __ 




Sakura's! It's Sakura's daughter!!
.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> My thoughts exactly.


It was also the reason why I accepted Terry as Batman. I mean, he's Bruce's son. So he was finally allowed to continue as Batman.

Also Terra Branford, Shika has a son already with Temari. Already showed it. He looks like young Shika.


----------



## Kek (Nov 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Of the kids?



And 95% of it going to the ChoujiKarui kid.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Why can't she be both? Because she's seen cleaning her house?



Agreed,  she still has that forehead seal so I would expect that she is still in active service.


----------



## AeroNin (Nov 5, 2014)

Buritto x Salad.

Hahahhaahahha. BurittoSalad


----------



## BlackBat17 (Nov 5, 2014)

Yikes, this is giving me serious Harry Potter DH teas. I'm happy that Naruto became Hokage, but that's about it.  NH was a given, but I wish he had put more development into that pairing and I'm not even going to comment on the other pairings. 

Konohamaru and Shikamaru look the best in those spoilers.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

I respect the NaruSaku fandom determination, tho


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

wouldn't bolt and sarada kid have the rinnegan?


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Why can't she be both? Because she's seen cleaning her house?



Didn't you know if you clean your house you are automatically classed as a housewife.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

You have to be two Beijing tokes away  from Bellevue  if you think Naruto not persuing Sakura means he broke his Nindo.

Jesus Christ some of you talk straight from the asss


----------



## chauronity (Nov 5, 2014)

That's one adorable child there. And the boy is also very narutoish 

Essentially, Sasuke did just become 2nd Jiraiya in a sense...

ps. 

How old am I going to be when the manga is over .. 35ish?


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Jizznificent said:


> if naruhina were to end up kissing in this chapter that would be like a stake in the heart of all the narusaku fan.



nah, i think it will end on a team 7 pic or some shit :/


----------



## Garfield (Nov 5, 2014)

Sete said:


> Hmmm Salty!


The only pairing I support is Shika-Tem tho  that happened long ago, so why would I salty?


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Man I'm still thinking about how much of a temper that girl is gonna have. Traits from both Sasuke and Sakura? Oh boy.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

AeroNin said:


> Sakura doesn't become a medical ninja expert but an Uchiha housewife.
> 
> Lol, you are amazing Kishi. One last final troll



I know, right? It's like the icing on the cake for the terrible character. The final piece of the puzzle. Funny when she said to Kaguya that just because she's a woman she shouldn't be underestimated and now she's doing the house chores and making sammiches in the kitchen, oh Kishi


----------



## Trojan (Nov 5, 2014)

Is the chapter coming out today or not? So tired.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Yes, it has. It shows Madara in front of the Shinju where Naruto and the rest are all imprisoned within MT.



End of the year. 

Only Madara's "I win" ending could create a bigger shitstorm.

And Kaguya would have been nothing but a bad dream...for us


----------



## j0hnni_ (Nov 5, 2014)

maybe they pulled a Jiraiya and came up with their kid's name when eating salad?


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Karura said:


> Because people are still saying it's Karin's daughter, guess whos eyes shape and eyelids Sarada inherited.



dude, i am a hardcore sasukarin fan but please stop it and move on with your life


----------



## Anko-san (Nov 5, 2014)

*Still in shock over fat Anko*


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 5, 2014)

Stop posting in spoiler threads without spoilers you dumbfucks


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Agreed,  she still has that forehead seal so I would expect that she is still in active service.



Liberals have to make a fuss out of _everything_. 

jk don't freak y'all



Weapon said:


> Didn't you know if you clean your house you are automatically classed as a housewife.




Oh, that explains everything.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Why can't she be both? Because she's seen cleaning her house?



Seeing that Sasukes mother was a Jonin and all we ever saw from her was being in the kitchen.......





> [Seriously, the Ino x Sai child is creeping me out



Look him deep in the eyes for 5 minutes.


----------



## Black Knight (Nov 5, 2014)

Anko-san said:


> *Still in shock over fat Anko*



She's talking about sweets in that pic. No wonder she gained so much weight.


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 5, 2014)

sasuke and saukura have a kid? 

this child born  retarded


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

Karura said:


> Because people are still saying it's Karin's daughter, guess whos eyes shape and eyelids Sarada inherited.



Sasuke and Karin's?


----------



## Amaya no Hime (Nov 5, 2014)

AeroNin said:


> Sakura doesn't become a medical ninja expert but an Uchiha housewife.
> 
> Lol, you are amazing Kishi. One last final troll



Hinata's a housewife too. I wouldn't be surprised if Ino is also a housewife. And then we had Kushina and MIkoto giving up their dreams and their jobs to become housewives. Amazing 10/10 writing.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 5, 2014)

@Addy, yeah it's just a what if scenario i would like to see happen.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Nov 5, 2014)

All you BoltSalad shippers, get out of here because my ship transcends fandoms.. Salad Uchiha and Albus Severus Potter. Famous kids with unfortunate names.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

*Japan: *Heavy riots are going on just outside M. Kishimoto's office. The police is trying to calm down the mob with mounted units, but even that doesn't stop the NaruSakus.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Is the chapter coming out today or not? So tired.



two theories i have:

1-  super long chapter to translate but that does not explain why they dont giv e the raw.

2- these are photos by camera and not scans.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Seeing that Sasukes mother was a Jonin and all we ever saw from her was being in the kitchen.......



Did we see the father outside of the house much at all? I can't recall it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm ready for Naruto and Gaara to meet up with the new Mizukage Choujiro and the other Kages. 

Omoi and Kurotsuchi you're the chosen two.


----------



## Karura (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> dude, i am a hardcore sasukarin fan but please stop it and move on with your life




.....
I'm saying they're SAKURA'S EYES, not Karin's.

Or you're just trolling.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 5, 2014)

Btw, why did fat Anko appear in spoilers? 

Damn you kishi


----------



## Epyon (Nov 5, 2014)

Amaya no Hime said:


> Hinata's a housewife too. I wouldn't be surprised if Ino is also a housewife. And then we had Kushina and MIkoto giving up their dreams and their jobs to become housewives. Amazing 10/10 writing.



Well Kushina took an extended leave while pregnant cause Jinchuuriki's do not handle childbirth very well apparently. Dunno what she was gonna do after that. Yoshino and Kurenai definitely gave up their jobs tho.


----------



## Sete (Nov 5, 2014)

adee said:


> Btw, why did fat Anko appear anywhere in spoilers?



Yep she is fat.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Anko-san said:


> *Still in shock over fat Anko*


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Entertainment to the least!
> 
> Sasusakucannon who claims others are butthurt, even negged me, not seeing this is a clear joke!
> 
> ...



Believe me. She could neg you a million times. Ain't no way in hell she's butthurt.



Super Chief said:


> So Naruto is the only one to give up on pursuing his love interest even though his nindo is to never give up?



ck


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> *Japan: *Heavy riots are going on just outside M. Kishimoto's office. The police is trying to calm down the mob with mounted units, but even that doesn't calm down the NaruSakus.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




I really hope you are joking because right now I would not be surprised to see this kind of reaction.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 5, 2014)

tajima reincarnated.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 5, 2014)

Sete said:


> Yep she is fat.


The biggest tragedy of the manga.


----------



## Reddan (Nov 5, 2014)

adee said:


> A lot of times though in fiction, when some things need to be interpreted, it's not mostly related to the rules of the language but to all the other culture related things, small things that you wouldn't know unless you grew up there.



True. 

I wonder how longer Kakashi was Hokage for. I guess it was probably longer than Minato's, Tsunade's and maybe Tobirama's too.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## afrosheen6565 (Nov 5, 2014)

adee said:


> Btw, why did fat Anko appear in spoilers?
> 
> Damn you kishi



Yes she did. All 280 pounds of her


----------



## Black Knight (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


>



I recall at some point someone, I don't know who, warned her that she would become fat if she kept stuffing herself with sweets. Looks like Anko didn't take that advice at heart.


----------



## auem (Nov 5, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Agreed,  she still has that forehead seal so I would expect that she is still in active service.



She keeps her seal to stay forever young for her beloved Sasuke..


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> two theories i have:
> 
> 1-  super long chapter to translate but that does not explain why they dont giv e the raw.
> 
> 2- these are photos by camera and not scans.



I can see 700 being 40 pages.


----------



## Sete (Nov 5, 2014)

adee said:


> The biggest tragedy of the manga.



I must agree...


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Jizznificent said:


> @Addy, yeah it's just a what if scenario i would like to see happen.



could still happen 

however, you saw sasusaku's highlight..... headpoke 

even in sasuke's love life, itachi is still there XD

even in his family life, sasuke is absent for most of the time making his child hate him like sasuke did to itachi.

even in his sex life.......... how much are you willing to bet fingerbanging was sasuke's favorite thing to do?


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

What's wrong with a bit of meat on Anko?


----------



## Karura (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> I really hope you are joking because right now I would not be surprised to see this kind of reaction.



Hope he took a flight last week for vacations.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2014)

Kek said:


> And 95% of it going to the ChoujiKarui kid.



Chouji taking a chocolate dip was the biggest surprise so far.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


>



Copeland, you're the best.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Nov 5, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


>



Sakura aint got shit on Hinata


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

Fat bitches need love too. I'd fall asleep inside of Anko bruh.

Fat or not.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

YAYYYYY MADARA'S BACK


----------



## Benihisago (Nov 5, 2014)

I expect to see some ChojuroxMei at that Kage soiree 
Also Salad's glasses... is it definite she's Sakura's? Maybe Sasuke wifed up Sakura and got Karin pregnant.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 5, 2014)

Holy shit guys there's also a Naruto - The Musical in the works for theaters


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


>



I want this anko back please. Thanks Kishi-san


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Every time I see someone mention Anko I laugh my ass off.  I wonder if the hentai will continue after this.



Nathan Copeland said:


>



They really should have known from this.


----------



## Cord (Nov 5, 2014)

Jizznificent said:


> tajima reincarnated.



He's younger than Kakashi, yet looks older than him. lol

Kakashi, off with the mask already!


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


>





it's gone now. It's all gone .__.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> I can see 700 being 40 pages.



this chapter is two chapters (699+700) but i treat it as one chapter sicne they are released at the same time. 


however, as i said, we should have at least gotten the raws by now if they have the chapter so i think they dont have it and the images we got are just photos of some pages and nothing else :/


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> End of the year.
> 
> Only Madara's "I win" ending could create a bigger shitstorm.
> 
> And Kaguya would have been nothing but a bad dream...for us



Just imagine Kishi doing his best Cartman impression [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ula8oi_M4Ww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Plague (Nov 5, 2014)

Did Kakashi really get with Shizune?


----------



## soulnova (Nov 5, 2014)

You know what. Fuck this. I want Gaara to have a daughter so I can ship her with Bolt.  Gaara genuinenly loves Naruto (kinda NoHomo), and he deserves to be family with him.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

Plague said:


> Did Kakashi really get with Shizune?



Who said that? Tell me?


----------



## Epyon (Nov 5, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> He's younger than Kakashi, yet looks older than him. lol
> 
> Kakashi, off with the mask already!



To be fair, Hayate shouldn't have been born yet when he attended his first Chuunin Exam if the age in the first databook were still correct after Kishimoto threw all the Konoha adult into one agegroup for Obito flashback.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'm ready for Naruto and Gaara to meet up with the new Mizukage Choujiro and the other Kages.
> 
> Omoi and Kurotsuchi you're the chosen two.


Yeah, high level meetings would be epic though.


----------



## Source (Nov 5, 2014)

Gai is in a wheelchair.

Kishi...fuck.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

I wonder where Naruto is going? Shikamaru says to Naruto in one of the panels "We're off". Perhaps he's going to meet with the other Kages. Evil did say Choujiro was now Mizukage.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Nov 5, 2014)

Black Sun said:


> it's gone now. It's all gone .__.



Her curves have been replaced with jellyrolls


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

soulnova said:


> You know what. Fuck this. I want Gaara to have a daughter so I can ship her with Bolt.  Gaara genuinenly loves Naruto (kinda NoHomo), and he deserves to be family with him.





I doubt Kishi would leave Gaara out of the baby boom.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 5, 2014)

soulnova said:


> You know what. Fuck this. I want Gaara to have a daughter so I can ship her with Bolt.  Gaara genuinenly loves Naruto (kinda NoHomo), and he deserves to be family with him.



Well, Naruto did completely change his life around, and for the better. And helped save his life when he died from the extraction. The way I see it, Gaara owes Naruto big time. But yeah, as far as Naruto changing lives, Gaara's was the most drastic. It's like Gaara found Jesus, and he went on to do great things, and became Kazekage.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

soulnova said:


> You know what. Fuck this. I want Gaara to have a daughter so I can ship her with Bolt.  Gaara genuinenly loves Naruto (kinda NoHomo), and he deserves to be family with him.



Don't worry. Naruto has a daughter, so as long as Gaara has a son, the dream ain't dead.


----------



## Silver Fang (Nov 5, 2014)

The manga did better. Kishi's stuff looks much better than the SP fail.

Well, I am content with the story ending. One kids looks like Sai got with Ino.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Plague said:


> Did Kakashi really get with Shizune?



I'd be behind this.


----------



## Amaya no Hime (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> *Japan: *Heavy riots are going on just outside M. Kishimoto's office. The police is trying to calm down the mob with mounted units, but even that doesn't stop the NaruSakus.



This is Japan we're talking about. They're far more likely to riot over the lack of SasuNaru than NaruSaku.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 5, 2014)

So last chapter of the manga is all about pairins 

Looking forward to spring for Part 3. 

Naruto is starting to show Namikaze traits already, beating the crap out of his child etc


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

*Yugo* talked about a SK pairing!

Kakashi and Shizune!!!! Was that it all the time!!!! 


We were trolled!  Shizune x Kakashi!


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

Still can't rap my head around it. Sasuke. Having sexual intercourse. With Sakura.


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

Plague said:


> Did Kakashi really get with Shizune?



What.  I really thought Kakashi would be with Mei. But as long as Kakashi is not alone, this will do.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Who said that? Tell me?



Someone on Tumblr

That shit better be a fake rumor


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 5, 2014)

i'm loving this too much. such a glorious day.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> *Yugo* talked about a SK pairing!
> 
> Kakashi and Shizune!!!! Was that it all the time!!!!
> 
> ...



Oh so that's what it meant.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 5, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> So Naruto is the only one to give up on pursuing his love interest even though his nindo is to never give up?



I will have children with Sakura, because this is my ninja way ! Believe it !
Even though I know how much she loves Sasuke and I am supportive of their love

But I really don't see what is the big deal, it's not like love life have anything with his ninja path.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm hoping either her or anko. I just want Kakashi kids, dammit! Seems only AsumaxKurenai only two that managedf to hook up though...


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

No god damn it, it's Shizune x Kabuto!


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

SaiIno
SasuSaku
Chouji/Karui

These fuglyass yute dem


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

This made me laugh




~Gesy~ said:


> I guess we should forget the physical and mental abuse she endured during her childhood..
> 
> The Sauce should have ended up alone, but I wonder if his kids can unlock sharingan.



I sure as heaven hope so!


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Still can't rap my head around it. Sasuke. Having sexual intercourse. With Sakura.



with one arm tho


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

What if Kakashi hooked up with the Ramen guy's daughter?


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

afrosheen6565 said:


> Her curves have been replaced with jellyrolls



       .


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> I will have children with Sakura, because this is my ninja way ! Believe it !
> Even though I know how much she loves Sasuke and I am supportive of their love



it's called rape :/


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

soulnova said:


> You know what. Fuck this. I want Gaara to have a daughter so I can ship her with Bolt.  Gaara genuinenly loves Naruto (kinda NoHomo), and he deserves to be family with him.



Hush. Only tears now. BorutoXSarada is canon.

Gaara's kid can have Himawari...._Maybe_ if Suigetsu and Karin's kid doesn't get to her first.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

Kakashi and Shizune? ....  ..... 




VolatileSoul said:


> Still can't rap my head around it. Sasuke. Having sexual intercourse. With Sakura.




Yeah, he had!!! 

Look how Sakura's boobs got bigger from certains massages.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Gaara looks like he's straight out of Avatar The Last Airbender.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Nov 5, 2014)

lol Sasuke became a ninja bum,how sad


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

KakaZune.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Kakashi with Shizune?


No wonder Anko got fat.


----------



## Plague (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Who said that? Tell me?





Mako said:


> What.  I really thought Kakashi would be with Mei. But as long as Kakashi is not alone, this will do.



I heard it on Tumblr and NarutoBase, but without panels I don't know for sure.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Gaara looks like he's straight out of Avatar The Last Airbender.



Reminds me of someone out of Legend of Korra.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Yay for Shizune finally dusting off the cobwebs.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

Gaara's hair looks like Erwin from SnK.


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Reminds me of someone out of Legend of Korra.



Haha yeah. He reminds me of Erwin but without the eyebrows.

EDIT: goddamn ninjad by sasu


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Plague said:


> I heard it on Tumblr and NarutoBase, but without panels I don't know for sure.



Then why the f%^k did you tell us for?


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Reminds me of someone out of Legend of Korra.


Sigh. I've already made the connections with Gaara looking like General Iroh from Legend of Korra.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

TheGreen1 said:


> Sigh. I've already made the connections with Gaara looking like General Iroh from Legend of Korra.



Okay?


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> lol Sasuke became a ninja bum,how sad



best bum ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!

imagine you have a house, go wherever the fuck you want, not make money at all, but your wife still wants your D and there is still food on the table........ also, you dont raise your kid at all since you are not there.


the dream job of every man


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2014)

I died


----------



## forkandspoon (Nov 5, 2014)

So Bee and Anko had a baby?


----------



## MS81 (Nov 5, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Chouji be like
> 
> [YOUTUBE]wzMrK-aGCug[/YOUTUBE]



Bad bitches is the only thing he likes!  Lol
but kakashi and gai should not be in the old folks home.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Reminds me of someone out of Legend of Korra.



Iroh 2


----------



## Sadako (Nov 5, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> Gaara's hair looks like Erwin from SnK.



YES! I knew he reminded me of someone. Just imagine him with ginormous eyebrows, too.


----------



## Kek (Nov 5, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> with one arm tho



That Susanno though. 

But I gotta admit, that might be kinda uncomfortable. Though I doubt Sakura would give a darn. Would kinda suck for Sasuke since he couldn't grab her ass and tit at the same time. 

One arm = less grabbing for the both of them


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

forkandspoon said:


> So Bee and Anko had a baby?



No. The chubby kid you see is Choji and Karui's kid.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Okay?



Eh sorry, it's just me being grouchy. Anyhoo. Yeah, he looks like he was right outta Legend of Korra. Speaking of Naruto and other shows, remember the Konohamaru cameo in the original Ben 10?


----------



## Plague (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Then why the f%^k did you tell us for?



Sorry, I didn't think it would be taken as seriously since it wasn't one of the big 3 xD


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

†_Camorra_† said:


> lol Sasuke became a ninja bum,how sad



Keep up the fandom wars, man.

You'd think people would let go now that it's over.

All that is behind us. We're just fellow fans of the series now.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 5, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Don't worry. Naruto has a daughter, so as long as Gaara has a son, the dream ain't dead.



YOU ARE RIGHT! THERE'S STILL HOPE!! 



Rindaman said:


> Hush. Only tears now. BorutoXSarada is canon.
> 
> Gaara's kid can have Himawari...._Maybe_ if Suigetsu and Karin's kid doesn't get to her first.



And the wars reignite once again... good, good. LET THE BLOODSHED BEGIN!


----------



## Sete (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> be
> 
> 
> the dream job of every man



Not really...


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

TheGreen1 said:


> Eh sorry, it's just me being grouchy. Anyhoo. Yeah, he looks like he was right outta Legend of Korra. Speaking of Naruto and other shows, remember the Konohamaru cameo in the original Ben 10?



I did not. Upon googling I am amazed. I watched Ben 10 like crazy and never noticed that. :amazed


----------



## soulnova (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> best bum ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> imagine you have a house, go wherever the fuck you want, not make money at all, but your wife still wants your D and there is still food on the table........ also, you dont raise your kid at all since you are not there.
> 
> ...



He's a terrible copy of Vegeta.


----------



## D4truf (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> best bum ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> imagine you have a house, go wherever the fuck you want, not make money at all, but your wife still wants your D and there is still food on the table........ also, you dont raise your kid at all since you are not there.
> 
> ...



He surpassed Jiraiya 
That was the only way for Sasuke to advance...


----------



## Kakashisauce (Nov 5, 2014)

Kakashi and Shizune? Wat? Kishi....

Kishi....

I hope not.


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

TheGreen1 said:


> Eh sorry, it's just me being grouchy. Anyhoo. Yeah, he looks like he was right outta Legend of Korra. Speaking of Naruto and other shows, remember the Konohamaru cameo in the original Ben 10?



Sorry, it's in Spanish

[YOUTUBE]jDYj-rUcz3Q[/YOUTUBE]

I laughed pretty hard when it first aired.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

soulnova said:


> He's a terrible copy of Vegeta.



No one will ever compare to Vegeta. <33


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Kakashi with Shizune?
> 
> 
> No wonder Anko got fat.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2014)

Circe said:


> SaiIno
> SasuSaku
> Chouji/Karui
> 
> These fuglyass yute dem



I agree, those kids are ugly

Naruto's  son reminds me of kid trunks.


----------



## smurfette (Nov 5, 2014)

Long time lurker here. Finally decided to post...

I'm super excited for the final chapters!!!! :

I'm getting the feeling I'm gonna get all teary eyed when I do read the chapters.....


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> with one arm tho



Man's an utter beast. Only he could do it.



sasusakucannon said:


> Kakashi and Shizune? ....  .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehehehehehe.

I wonder how Hinata's reaction was even like. Must have been utterly priceless.



?_Camorra_? said:


> lol Sasuke became a ninja bum,how sad



Gotta get in one last Sasuke dehype eh.



Luiz said:


> Yay for Shizune finally dusting off the cobwebs.



I seriously can't believe this.


Or anything in this thread


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Keep up the fandom wars, man.
> 
> You'd think people would let go now that it's over.
> 
> All that is behind us. We're just fellow fans of the series now.



he is just a power level fan.

ignore him as kishi ignored him in the manga


----------



## smashbroforlife (Nov 5, 2014)

Chouji must have became a master of expansion jutsu and advertised it because that pairing is random.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2014)

mfw this was a pairing mongos all along..


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

smurfette said:


> Long time lurker here. Finally decided to post...
> 
> I'm super excited for the final chapters!!!! :
> 
> I'm getting the feeling I'm gonna get all teary eyed when I do read the chapters.....



Everyone will, but only the brave will admit it.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


>



Damn, Hinata blows Sakura outta the water


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

ok, serious questions........ what is the point of having hokages or evne a ninja village or ninjas now that they are not needed? 

nah, who cares?  i will just enjoy this last chapter as best as i could and hopefully never go back to this series ever again


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

The NaruSakus already shed their tears.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Mako said:


> Sorry, it's in Spanish
> 
> [YOUTUBE]jDYj-rUcz3Q[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I laughed pretty hard when it first aired.



Ah, that brings back memories. The new Ben 10 Omniverse, a few days or a week ago, had an episode where Grandpa Max and this other guy who was from the same alien race as Rook, were trying to outdo one another a'la Gai and Kakashi. And in one scene, Max and him are fishing. Max pulls out a fish that is unmistakably a magikarp, and the other guy pulls out a gyarados.



The guys who work on Ben 10, are fans of anime. Always appreciated. And of course, I've seen the reverse done as well. I think FLCL had a scene where everyone was in the South Park Style.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 5, 2014)

And I told everyone...Naruto was gonna be Hokage at the end!


----------



## Sete (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> ok, serious questions........ what is the point of having hokages or evne a ninja village or ninjas now that they are not needed?
> 
> nah, who cares?  i will just enjoy this last chapter as best as i could and hopefully never go back to this series ever again



I will see you all next spring when the brats have a show.
You guys aint folling anyone.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2014)

needless to say this is my favorite chapter


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

i wonder what jutsus they used when the had sex.

Hinata using byakugan to find naruto's G-spot


----------



## Talis (Nov 5, 2014)

Cant understand why people care that much about pairings, the only interesting ones seems Kakashi x Shizune so far.


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I agree, those kids are ugly
> 
> Naruto's male son reminds me of kid trunks.


Not only is every single one of these motherfuckers ugly as hell, "Burrito"?

"SALAD"?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> ok, serious questions........ what is the point of having hokages or evne a ninja village or ninjas now that they are not needed?
> 
> nah, who cares?  i will just enjoy this last chapter as best as i could and hopefully never go back to this series ever again



I'm curious to find the answer too. It reminds me too much of how the dragons become practically worthless in Pern after they destroy Thread.


----------



## Akaiyasha (Nov 5, 2014)

...I just want this chapter already.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 5, 2014)

wait.. what... i thought Sai was gay.. not just gay but like hardcore gay.

im shocked about this ino pairing...


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

*Yugo (last spoilers):*

- 'Team Taka' will be seen in Naruto, the Last too.
- Orochimaru died after side affects from all the stuff he did during his life. Kabuto still lives. 
- Karin x Seigetsu is canon.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> ok, serious questions........ what is the point of having hokages or evne a ninja village or ninjas now that they are not needed?
> 
> nah, who cares?  i will just enjoy this last chapter as best as i could and hopefully never go back to this series ever again



Fucking plot twist. Everyone ended up on the Infinite Tsukoyomi. The final chapter and the movie are illusions. 100% Kishi trolling.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> ok, serious questions........ what is the point of having hokages or evne a ninja village or ninjas now that they are not needed?
> 
> nah, who cares?  i will just enjoy this last chapter as best as i could and hopefully never go back to this series ever again



There'll always be criminals and threats.And just cause there is peace now, doesn't mean it'll last forever.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> ok, serious questions........ what is the point of having hokages or evne a ninja village or ninjas now that they are not needed?
> 
> nah, who cares?  i will just enjoy this last chapter as best as i could and hopefully never go back to this series ever again



This is bait for Faceless , right?


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

So time to rate the designs. 

Naruto - 10
Sasuke -10
Sakura - 7 (she looks fairly grown up and looks really good)
Shikamaru - 10
Iruka - 2 (he did not age well at all)
Konohamaru - 9 (love the way he looks)
Boruto - 10 (little guy is adorable)
Sarad - 10 (the only normal looking kid among them all lol)
Gaara - 5 (the hair is terrible)
Temari - 3 (WTH happened to her? she looks way older than she should)
Kakashi - 7 ( other than looking a bit older he looks pretty much the same)
Guy - (same as above)
Hinata - 10 
Naruto and Hinata's daughter - 5 (she should not have whiskers. they don't look good on her at all)


----------



## Azula (Nov 5, 2014)

So who is gonna watch a series on these demon spawns?


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> And I told everyone...Naruto was gonna be Hokage at the end!



It was pretty obvious that Naruto would become Hokage though I had hoped for it to remain a bit uncertain.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Talis said:


> Cant understand why people care that much about pairings, the only interesting ones seems Kakashi x Shizune so far.



Eh. I don't even know how much I've seen Kakashi and Shizune interact.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> And I told everyone...Naruto was gonna be Hokage at the end!



What great foreseeing powers you have...


----------



## Bild (Nov 5, 2014)

LOL, the salt levels at NaruSakuDotCom are so high my blood pressure is rising. Goddam!


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

No no no no no. Orochimaru does not die yet.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Circe said:


> Not only is every single one of these motherfuckers ugly as hell, "Burrito"?
> 
> "SALAD"?



Who cares what the names define to?



I hope you don't make fun of DB/Z for this! OR YOU WILL DIE!!!!


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Incoming short about Salad trying to prove her strength for her father ending with her doing a Goukakyuu in which Sasuke gives her praise.


You know it.


Dream said:


> I suppose that if the child grows up to resent/dislike the father a bit I could see the child telling the dad to piss off when he comes back for a visit.
> 
> That or she is being a tsundere.


Text book Tsundere like her old man.


Kishido said:


> Holy shit... Female UCHIHA with Sasuke's character, daddy issues and soon the period...
> 
> Madara will be like a cuddle compared to this hatred


The fucking horror. 


VolatileSoul said:


> Uchiha Sasuke. Father and husband of the century.
> 
> 
> Can't believe he settled down, mellowed out, and still don't give a darn.


Dat Sasuke. 


Arles Celes said:


> Anyway no ship could ever hope to match the "nuke" power that SasuSaku canon status could unleash.
> 
> Sure, we would get more than one "??!!" if SasuTenTen became canon or SasuSamui. But those chicks have no big fandoms so it wouldn't go beyond the initial "huh?".
> 
> SasuSaku on the other hand....


Leave to Sasuke to drop the bomb.


Golden Witch said:


> Meanwhile, Kakashi transcends from Wizard to High Sage.


And Kakashi holds no regrets. 


Spencer_Gator said:


> Beware lots of new hentai on the way


Bring it 


Altair21 said:


> Man I'm still thinking about how much of a temper that girl is gonna have. Traits from both Sasuke and Sakura? Oh boy.


Burrito is fucked.


VolatileSoul said:


> Still can't rap my head around it. Sasuke. Having sexual intercourse. With Sakura.


The genjutsu foreplay is fucking real.


----------



## thelonewolf (Nov 5, 2014)

So wait does hinata leave  her clan to her sister then?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

Orochimaru though ....


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> best bum ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> imagine you have a house, go wherever the fuck you want, not make money at all, but your wife still wants your D and there is still food on the table........ also, you dont raise your kid at all since you are not there.
> 
> ...



Sasuke sharingan'd Goku.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> i wonder what jutsus they used when the had sex.
> 
> Hinata using byakugan to find naruto's G-spot



Gentle Fist.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

I hope Kishi gives information on Amegakure, there's been absolutely nothing on that front so far after Konan's death. The village doesn't even have a leader. Unless Orochimaru takes over it.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> No one will ever compare to Vegeta. <33









Dark Uchiha said:


> wait.. what... i thought Sai was gay.. not just gay but like hardcore gay.
> 
> im shocked about this ino pairing...



 I know. I was totally ok with that. This was certainly a surprise.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

thelonewolf said:


> So wait does hinata leave  her clan to her sister then?



If she recovers her eyes, probably. If  not, Hinata's probably taking over.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 5, 2014)

Gaara looks the best.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

So the SK stould for Seigetsu and Karin, Yugo was playing the SS fans a little. 


Orochimaru death 

Kabuto lives


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> *Yugo (last spoilers):*
> 
> - 'Team Taka' will be seen in Naruto, the Last too.
> - Orochimaru died after side affects from all the stuff he did during his life. Kabuto still lives.
> - *Karin x Seigetsu is canon*.



  



i told you all


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> So who is gonna watch a series on these demon spawns?



Will not read at all though I might decide to read some Sasuke's Daughter x Naruto's son shipping fanfics.


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Who cares what the names define to?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't make fun of DB/Z for this! OR YOU WILL DIE!!!!



Bra and Trunks.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> *Yugo (last spoilers):*
> 
> - 'Team Taka' will be seen in Naruto, the Last too.
> - Orochimaru died after side affects from all the stuff he did during his life. Kabuto still lives.
> - Karin x Seigetsu is canon.



Dam that's gonna make Orochimaru fans cry a bit. And Karin and Suigetsu actually got together?  It's nice to see Taka won't be completely forgotten about.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> If she recovers her eyes, probably. If  not, Hinata's probably taking over.



Hanabi has been the heir of the clan for years. Since before part one even began in fact. Hinata married into the Uzumaki family, Naruto did not marry into the Hyuuga clan.


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> I hope you don't make fun of DB/Z for this! OR YOU WILL DIE!!!!


DBZ is just as trash, sis.


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Nov 5, 2014)

Wait, I'm confused. If Sakura and Sasuke do have kids, he sticks around right? I mean, holy shit, that would be depressing as fuck if not...

I was never a massive Sakura fan, but I think the female lead deserves a better ending than that. Jesus Christ.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Keep up the fandom wars, man.
> 
> You'd think people would let go now that it's over.
> 
> All that is behind us. We're just fellow fans of the series now.



It wont ever be over bruh  Just like Uchiha fans tears never gonna run out after Sasuke admited he lost to nerfed non serious Naruto


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> - Orochimaru died after side affects from all the stuff he did during his life. Kabuto still lives.




Oro dies off panel?  Oh fuck this.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 5, 2014)

i at least wanna see a flash back to how oro died


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Bild said:


> LOL, the salt levels at NaruSakuDotCom are so high my blood pressure is rising. Goddam!



Don't mind them.
They didn't even fucking know who Hashirama was when Evil posted his Image and got over there.


----------



## swatson (Nov 5, 2014)

so many spoilers everywhere  
Just want to ask how likely is it that we might get the chapters in a couple of hours? or is it confirmed that it will come out tomorrow?

Thanks


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 5, 2014)

LOL @ everyone fabricating the fact Sasuke and Sakura have a daughter together.  It shows how much people care for Sasuke's character and insult his honor all because he banged the wrong person.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Mako said:


> Bra and Trunks.



Yea, laugh it up wise guy. 



bearzerger said:


> Hanabi has been the heir of the clan for years. Since before part one even began in fact.



Okay. But if she doesn't have her eyes how can she be up any use to the clan?



Circe said:


> DBZ is just as trash, sis.



You better be joking.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> best burn ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> imagine you have a house, go wherever the fuck you want, not make money at all, but your wife still wants your D and there is still food on the table........ also, you dont raise your kid at all since you are not there.
> 
> ...



Okay, you just made me feel that much better about his daughter looking like FUCKING KARIN!


_interpret that sentence any way you like_


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Yea Orochimaru fans certainly aren't going to be happy with that development, though it makes sense seeing as he did so many things to his body over the years.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

UzumakiMAAKU said:


> Wait, I'm confused. If Sakura and Sasuke do have kids, he sticks around right? I mean, holy shit, that would be depressing as fuck if not...
> 
> I was never a massive Sakura fan, but I think the female lead deserves a better ending than that. Jesus Christ.



Seems like he is away most of the time.  And yes, that would be a pretty shitty scenario for her.


----------



## Azula (Nov 5, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> i at least wanna see a flash back to how oro died



He caught itachi's disease


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Oro's death better be paneled in 699.


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

UzumakiMAAKU said:


> I was never a massive Sakura fan, but I think the female lead deserves a better ending than that. Jesus Christ.


She's been treated like shit throughout this entire series, so I'm not suprised she gets a shitpile resolution.

And someone should've told homeboy that babies ever after is not the only way to close a character arc.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Wait, what? The guy who is practically immortal with shit loads of body and Jutsu modifications dies from fucking side effects? SIDE EFFECTS? The guy who has Zetsu spores in his body?


----------



## thelonewolf (Nov 5, 2014)

Wait does hinata  leave her clan to her sister to be naruto?


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 5, 2014)

yes, join me, brother.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

UzumakiMAAKU said:


> Wait, I'm confused. If Sakura and Sasuke do have kids, he sticks around right? I mean, holy shit, that would be depressing as fuck if not...
> 
> I was never a massive Sakura fan, but I think the female lead deserves a better ending than that. Jesus Christ.





Addy said:


> best burn ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> imagine you have a house, go wherever the fuck you want, not make money at all, but your wife still wants your D and there is still food on the table........ also, you dont raise your kid at all since you are not there.
> 
> ...




It's worth reposting.


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

thelonewolf said:


> Wait does hinata  leave her clan to her sister to be naruto?



 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> i at least wanna see a flash back to how oro died



*Oro lying in bed, clearly ill*

*cough cough*

*dies*

Sounds like an exciting flashback.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

At this point who gives a fuck about the clan thing?


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 5, 2014)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> LOL @ everyone fabricating the fact Sasuke and Sakura have a daughter together.  It shows how much people care for Sasuke's character and insult his honor all because he banged the wrong person.



wait what?


----------



## Sete (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> At this point who gives a fuck


All of them it seems.


----------



## Choco (Nov 5, 2014)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> LOL @ everyone fabricating the fact Sasuke and Sakura have a daughter together.  It shows how much people care for Sasuke's character and insult his honor all because he banged the wrong person.



ANYTHING BUT SS! They'll fight it till the very end


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> At this point who gives a fuck about the clan thing?



Ah, Mael, you are here.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

lol just imagine the but hurt if Sasuke was with Hinata


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> It wont ever be over bruh  Just like Uchiha fans tears never gonna run out after Sasuke admited he lost to nerfed non serious Naruto



I'm not even gonna bother arguing over that. ck


Bro fist of peace, bro fist of peace.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

Seems Oro died off panel but their will be talked about him in 2 panels how he died with a 'last message'.

Too many surgery... body couldn't handle it anymore and he died with the "kukuku" sound. I know nothing more.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> *Yugo (last spoilers):*
> 
> - 'Team Taka' will be seen in Naruto, the Last too.
> *- Orochimaru died after side affects from all the stuff he did during his life. *Kabuto still lives.
> - Karin x Seigetsu is canon.




Yeah except Orochimaru is still doing his stretch in Totsuka State Penitentiary.


----------



## swatson (Nov 5, 2014)

Does anyone know approximately when the chapter is coming out???


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

thelonewolf said:


> Wait does hinata  leave her clan to her sister to be naruto?



Who knows.Perhaps Hiashi entrusted the future of the Clan to them both without all this strictly traditional manner.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

*OUR QUEEN LIVES!!!*


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Nov 5, 2014)

This is Karin's daughter,she doesent look anything like Sakura.The glasses gave it away. If you disagree with me i dont give a shit  ck


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 5, 2014)

sasuke needs more male children.

probably the reason why hes so absent from sakura and salads life.

papa was a rolling stone
sasuke new theme song


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> You better be joking.





Don't front like it's not #tru.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> lol just imagine the but hurt if Sasuke was with Hinata



for those that don't know, I'm on that ship train


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Okay, you just made me feel that much better about his daughter looking like FUCKING KARIN!
> 
> 
> _interpret that sentence any way you like_



yeah, i noticed that too but her being a tsundere actually makes sense... she has daddy issues


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Seems Oro died off panel but their will be talked about him in 2 panels.
> 
> Too many surgery... he couldn't handle it and died with the "kukuku" sound. I know nothing more.



That's so stupid, he can't exit the series like that. What about SZ? Surely he can live.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

Does Sakura have a stud in her lower lip or is that an error?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2014)

I already hate Sasuke's daughter


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 5, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Yea Orochimaru fans certainly aren't going to be happy with that development, though it makes sense seeing as he did so many things to his body over the years.



I wouldn't call myself an Oro fan, but I think he was better written and designed than about 95% of the characters Kishi created.  To die in such an unceremonious way is very weak.  

IMO he should've stayed dead when the King put him in the Bottle


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

This one goes out to all of the SasuKarin and NaruSaku fans out there lurking. :finishhim


[YOUTUBE]S7q_12tYZdA[/YOUTUBE]

 Jk













 Or am I?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> *Yugo (last spoilers):*
> 
> - 'Team Taka' will be seen in Naruto, the Last too.
> *- Orochimaru died after side affects from all the stuff he did during his life. Kabuto still lives. *
> - Karin x Seigetsu is canon.



Fuck this


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

Wait, wait...so I go get some sleep and when I wake up, Orochimaru is dead?


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Khris said:


> I already hate Sasuke's daughter



da fuck?          XD


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

oro probably died due to not doing the body transfer jutsu


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Nov 5, 2014)

No matter what parings happen, there is going to be a LOT of denial/drama/trolls.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Khris said:


> I already hate Sasuke's daughter



What is there to hate about her?


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Fruit Monger said:


> I wouldn't call myself an Oro fan, but I think he written and designed than about 95% of the characters Kishi created.  To die in such an unceremonious way is very weak.
> 
> IMO he should've stayed dead when the King put him in the Bottle



Pretty much, one of the most iconic characters in the entire series gets off paneled and plebs have to talk about him and his passing in two panels? Come on.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Circe said:


> Don't front like it's not #tru.



Then you will die in seven days. Enjoy what you have left.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> da fuck?          XD



the deeds of the father pass on to the daughter i guess..


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> At this point who gives a fuck about the clan thing?



Bolt does have the Uzumaki sign on his back.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 5, 2014)

SuiKa.


Saw it coming miles away.


----------



## thelonewolf (Nov 5, 2014)

Do you guys believe  that naruto  will be a great hokage just like his father was before him was?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Does Sakura have a stud in her lower lip or is that an error?



That's lipstick.


----------



## Nuuskis (Nov 5, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Yes, it has. It shows Madara in front of the Shinju where Naruto and the rest are all imprisoned within MT.



If this would be true, I would forgive Kishi for the last shitty arcs. That would be so worth it.

When Harry Potter was coming to an end, I almost wished that all of that was just Harry dreaming under the stair cabinet.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Shiki said:


> Wait, wait...so I go get some sleep and when I wake up, Orochimaru is dead?



It's stupid. Side effects is just ridiculous since he has everything in his body. Some fodder characters survive but not him? lol


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

*zoom in on Oro's grave*

*linger*

*linger*

*hand pops up through the dirt*

*Oro rises*

*licks lips*

"Oh my.  I seem to have acquired a sudden taste for... salad."


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2014)

SasuKarin fans need to stop. Sarada calls Sakura her mother and has her speech patterns.

What do they think? Sasuke had a kid by her, then immediately took the baby before she could speak and hooked up with Sakura, who adopted her?

Even if you want to pretend it's an SK kid, Sasuke still ditched for Sakura in the end so I'm not sure where that leaves you.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Revolution said:


> *OUR QUEEN LIVES!!!*



she is wearing her crown as well


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> What is there to hate about her?



Salt doesn't need a reason to be salty.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> i told you all



Ino/Karin: If you can't get Sasuke then you gotta settle for 2nd best....


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> *Yugo (last spoilers):*
> 
> - 'Team Taka' will be seen in Naruto, the Last too.*
> - Orochimaru died after side affects from all the stuff he did during his life. Kabuto still lives. *
> - Karin x Seigetsu is canon.



What?.....

Honestly this is the most shocking thing to me. Orochimaru dying after all he's done, just dying like that? I can't fathom it. I thought the guy would just live on. 

Wow....


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> *zoom in on Oro's grave*
> 
> *linger*
> 
> ...




It's wonderful!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> da fuck?          XD





Dream said:


> What is there to hate about her?



I dunno.. She gives off cunt vibes already.. It also doesn't help that Sakura and Sasuke are legit the worst written characters in the manga..


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Ah, Mael, you are here.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXj0qn0DBdQ[/YOUTUBE]

I just never liked this clan thing...I felt it dated and stupid fitting more for Part 1.

That being said, my main manz Shika and Choji with that cross-village coitus.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 5, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> This is Karin's daughter,she doesent look anything like Sakura.The glasses gave it away. If you disagree with me i dont give a shit  ck



Your opinion is irrelevant. Go away.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Does Sakura have a stud in her lower lip or is that an error?



Oh god, it just got worse.  You know who else had lips like that?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2014)

Revolution said:


> *OUR QUEEN LIVES!!!*



On a different note tho...

Sakura isn't looking too shabby nowadays


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> SasuKarin fans need to stop. Sarada calls Sakura her mother and has her speech patterns.
> 
> What do they think? Sasuke had a kid by her, then immediately took the baby before she could speak and hooked up with Sakura, who adopted her?
> 
> Even if you want to pretend it's an SK kid, Sasuke still ditched for Sakura in the end so I'm not sure where that leaves you.



So how do you feel Pika about SS being canon? 

Also do you approve of Sasuke's new looks? He really took after Madz. So nostalgic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> i told you all



Dis gon' be one dysfunctional ass marriage


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> SasuKarin fans need to stop. Sarada calls Sakura her mother and has her speech patterns.
> 
> What do they think? Sasuke had a kid by her, then immediately took the baby before she could speak and hooked up with Sakura, who adopted her?
> 
> Even if you want to pretend it's an SK kid, Sasuke still ditched for Sakura in the end so I'm not sure where that leaves you.



i stopped several months ago but my fellow SK fans havent 



ItNeverRains said:


> *zoom in on Oro's grave*
> 
> *linger*
> 
> ...



man, that would be awesome


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

O MY   THIS IS TOO MUCH... 

Many mad people on Yugo's line cause of Oro's death but seems her information was too short and I copy: (I laughed out loud )


_"Orochimaru's body technically is dead, but Kabuto talks in the panels how he's still in contact with Orochimaru thanks to an other reason. When he wants to give more information, he get's interrupted by Lee and Tenten. That is all, chapter comes out in 3 hours." _



Is this for a part 3 or what!   


O my  , I keep laughing!!!!  Kishi  Best stuff ever!  :rofl


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> she is wearing her crown as well



And her cepter.


----------



## Sayuri (Nov 5, 2014)

Some of y'all need to learn about Occam's Razor


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2014)

I am sorry.. Kishi nailed this.. You can't ever talk shit about Nardo in front of me again..


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> What?.....
> 
> Honestly this is the most shocking thing to me. Orochimaru dying afte rall he's done, just dying like that? I can't fathom it. I thought the guy would just live on.
> 
> Wow....



It doesn't make sense to do that, screw how every other character was treated this is probably the worst in the entire series. Yes, let's have Orochimaru die off panel and have people talk about him briefly in two panels. I mean, who cares if he already died previously this is still stupid. 

I hope at least him and SZ have some role to play in reversing IT even though it's unlikely. Just so that there's some merit for him exiting the series. Otherwise that's just shocking and the dumbest thing I've seen to date.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

Holy shit , that  I want Salad joke might be relevant as fuck.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> SasuKarin fans need to stop. Sarada calls Sakura her mother and has her speech patterns.
> 
> What do they think? Sasuke had a kid by her, then immediately took the baby before she could speak and hooked up with Sakura, who adopted her?
> 
> Even if you want to pretend it's an SK kid, Sasuke still ditched for Sakura in the end so I'm not sure where that leaves you.



It's because Salad looks exactly like Karin.  That's why


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Nov 5, 2014)

Circe said:


> She's been treated like shit throughout this entire series, so I'm not suprised she gets a shitpile resolution.
> 
> And someone should've told homeboy that babies ever after is not the only way to close a character arc.



Hmm, it is very sexist when you think about it. It seems as though her life is going to revolve around being in a kitchen and with her kid.

Jesus fuck that's terrible.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> So the SK stould for Seigetsu and Karin, Yugo was playing the SS fans a little.
> 
> 
> Orochimaru death
> ...


seen all of this coming except for oro dying this way. well played 

what about juugo, though?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXj0qn0DBdQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I just never liked this clan thing...I felt it dated and stupid fitting more for Part 1.
> 
> That being said, my main manz Shika and Choji with that cross-village coitus.



that video was all kinds of weird. 

I wonder if the cross-village kids are only civilians of Konoha or if they have dual-citizenship...assuming that even exists.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> O MY   THIS IS TOO MUCH...
> 
> Many mad people on Yugo's line cause of Oro's death but seems her information was too short and I copy: (I laughed out loud )
> 
> ...



Come on now. 

Kishi is all about the moolah!!!


----------



## swatson (Nov 5, 2014)

Bump
Anybody have any approximate idea of when they expect the chapter to be out?


----------



## Cromer (Nov 5, 2014)

Have the stupid shippers killed themselves and done the gene pool a favour yet?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

Lol people hate sakura but like her daughter.

I give no fucks :rofl


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

Khris said:


> Dis gon' be one dysfunctional ass marriage



And the mad sex that follows will compensate the dysfunctional marriage.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2014)

Part 3's main villain is gonna be Kisame's eggs hatching and spawning legit hybrid beasts


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Khris said:


> I dunno.. She gives off cunt vibes already.. It also doesn't help that Sakura and Sasuke are legit the worst written characters in the manga..



Heh, nothing about her so far gives me the impression that she is a such a person.  She might very well be but that will be revealed in the short series that Kishi will write unless we get more scenes of her interaction with others in the last chapter.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 5, 2014)

Chapter comes out in 3 hours? wtf it's 3 A.M here


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Your opinion is irrelevant. Go away.



And ours is different?


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> _"Orochimaru's body technically is dead, but Kabuto talks in the panels how he's still in contact with Orochimaru thanks to an other reason. When he wants to give more information, he get's interrupted by Lee and Tenten. That is all, chapter comes out in 3 hours." _



Maaaaaaaaaaaate.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> So how do you feel Pika about SS being canon?



SS has been obvious since I started reading 5 1/2 years ago so I'm not remotely surprised. I'm happy with it.



> Also do you approve of Sasuke's new looks? He really took after Madz. So nostalgic.



He's butthurt about Madara taking his wife's breath away.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Nov 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> SasuKarin fans need to stop. Sarada calls Sakura her mother and has her speech patterns.
> 
> What do they think? Sasuke had a kid by her, then immediately took the baby before she could speak and hooked up with Sakura, who adopted her?
> 
> Even if you want to pretend it's an SK kid, Sasuke still ditched for Sakura in the end so I'm not sure where that leaves you.



Adopted children also call their parents mom and dad and often are unaware they are adopted until they reach udulthood so it wouldnt surprise me.
That and the fact that non of the relatives have ever bein shown to wear glasses.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> O MY   THIS IS TOO MUCH...
> 
> Many mad people on Yugo's line cause of Oro's death but seems her information was too short and I copy: (I laughed out loud )
> 
> ...



Oh thank fuck, and shit. He seriously might go hunting for Salad now 

I remember he had a female body once in Part I. This ain't gonna stop him now. I can imagine in the next Chuunin exams, Orochimaru is lurking in the forest of death and gives Salad his CS


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

Part 3 Orochimaru the Creeper Uncle vs The Kids


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Cromer said:


> Have the stupid shippers killed themselves and done the gene pool a favour yet?



That's facking harsh, yo.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Lol people hate sakura but like her daughter.
> 
> I give no fucks :rofl



She's already come off as not a fangirl, and less violent than Sakura. That's already enough for me to like her over Sakura.


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, shit Orochimaru 

Better hide Salad.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Lee and Tenten, huh?


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> On a different note tho...
> 
> Sakura isn't looking too shabby nowadays


And you know Sasuke definitely taps that shit often, can't really blame him, especially now, she's aged well. 


Khris said:


> Dis gon' be one dysfunctional ass marriage


You mean awesome.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

Jesus , Kishi is just  fucking with the Sasukarin fans with the glasses thing.



Get overrrrrrrrr it.


----------



## GodRealmPain (Nov 5, 2014)

Part 3 Main Bad Guy will be Alien's and interdimensional beings with lots of time-travel in the midlle calling it right now.


----------



## Bild (Nov 5, 2014)

I guess everyone can now accept those leaked The Last pictures from yesterday are real now.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

UzumakiMAAKU said:


> Hmm, it is very sexist when you think about it. It seems as though her life is going to revolve around being in a kitchen and with her kid.
> 
> Jesus fuck that's terrible.



Naruto is very sexist all around.

I like NaruHina, but Naruto should have told Hinata he was her man earlier.


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2014)

Khris said:


> I am sorry.. Kishi nailed this.. You can't ever talk shit about Nardo in front of me again..



This/ this pretty much makes up for most of his mistakes during the war, fuck a hater lol


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

Revolution said:


> It's because Salad looks exactly like Karin.  That's why



Except she isn't.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2014)

Mako said:


> And the mad sex that follows will compensate the dysfunctional marriage.



there's no denying Karin bagged a stud.. Suigestu can harden any part of his body after all 



Dream said:


> Heh, nothing about her so far gives me the impression that she is a such a person.  She might very well be but that will be revealed in the short series that Kishi will write unless we get more scenes of her interaction with others in the last chapter.



It's obnoxious enough that her name is fucking salad.. I know Kishi wont stop there..


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Everything starting again with Orochimaru in the Chuunin Exams.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 5, 2014)

Revolution said:


> And ours is different?



All I can taste is salt.


----------



## Sete (Nov 5, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Naruto is very sexist all around.
> 
> I like NaruHina, but Naruto should have told Hinata he was her man earlier.



The movie will be milking on that i bet.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Mako said:


> Well, shit Orochimaru
> 
> Better hide Salad.



but he is dead. besides, she is the wrong gender 

as an oro fan, i am also ok with his death. i am glade we can at least see him. i was afraid kishi would skip him.

+ he didn't die in a "TNJ'd" way


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Lee and Tenten, huh?



That's confirmed?


----------



## tabithafabray (Nov 5, 2014)

lmao, Kishimoto, you outdid yourself (though the shikatema is awesome) I am just waiting for the "tossed salad" jokes that will come.

I just hope Kishimoto explains why Naruto's kid have whiskers...like...why? Why would they have them? Is there a good reason besides "well, it does look sort of cute". This fanfic material!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Adopted children also call their parents mom and dad and often are unaware they are adopted until they reach udulthood so it wouldnt surprise me.
> That and the fact that non of the relatives have ever bein shown to wear glasses.



No shit.

Thing is, this is clearly not a situation where Sasuke banged Karin and then whisked her daughter off to be raised by a decent human being, though. SK is literally non-existent in the manga. It has never been anything but a joke. Meanwhile SS was rubbed in our faces the last 15 chapters. 

There is an SS scene in 699, too, which makes the theory even more desperate and stupid.

Not all people with glasses are related, and we don't know much of Sakura's family, do we? Weak argument.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Khris said:


> I am sorry.. Kishi nailed this.. You can't ever talk shit about Nardo in front of me again..



How can you stand Narutoforums with all the hate and complaining and bitterness and shipping harassment?


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

So Orochimaru is still alive? Wow.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 5, 2014)

whos the unlucky sap who married suckura?

i hope hes at least a wife beater, she deserves one


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

If Sarada didn't have the specs , you guys would literally have NOTHING. NADA.

Good lord , you SasuKarin fans make  Narusaku look like the sensible bunch. 

Anyway, the more important question is, what is Oro up to now?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> O MY   THIS IS TOO MUCH...
> 
> Many mad people on Yugo's line cause of Oro's death but seems her information was too short and I copy: (I laughed out loud )
> 
> ...


omg it will be out in 3 hours     

its ending omg i will cry


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

Orochimaru should at least have a son or somthing


----------



## Choco (Nov 5, 2014)

Revolution said:


> It's because Salad looks exactly like Karin.  That's why



Because round glasses right? Such logic. Much wow  

Talk about being delusional. Holy shit.


----------



## Deadway (Nov 5, 2014)

Part 3? Mecha-Hidan inc.


----------



## ShadowFox88 (Nov 5, 2014)

Lawd have mercy. 

This is fucking delicious.


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

Orochimaru is coming for that sweet, sweet, Uchiha Salad.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Bild said:


> I guess everyone can now accept those leaked The Last pictures from yesterday are real now.



Yup.

Whoever leaked them though is sure to get their ass fired to the moon.

As cool as it is seeing conformation and all, it sure is a rather shitty stunt as well seeing it's a fucking movie that was spoiled.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> O MY   THIS IS TOO MUCH...
> 
> Many mad people on Yugo's line cause of Oro's death but seems her information was too short and I copy: (I laughed out loud )
> 
> ...



so oro is still alive? 

wow, the most interesting stuff this chapter have nothing to do with naruto


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> What?.....
> 
> Honestly this is the most shocking thing to me. Orochimaru dying after all he's done, just dying like that? I can't fathom it. I thought the guy would just live on.
> 
> Wow....


I hate that they just killed bruv off like that (he was the only good villain), but I'm not surprised he got off-panelled. His many resurrections were already poorly contextualised to begin with and from the time he died, his appearances only became that of a narrative tool or accessory. He hasn't been driving the story in any way in a long time, and judging by the way Kishi just threw shit together for this epilogue, he was looking to make clean resolutions na by force.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Oro has become the creepy uncle the Uchiha family did not want.


----------



## patoplastico (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> *Yugo (last spoilers):*
> 
> - 'Team Taka' will be seen in Naruto, the Last too.
> - *Orochimaru died after side affects from all the stuff he did during his life. *Kabuto still lives.
> - Karin x Seigetsu is canon.






I'm glad we'll see Taka and that my ship is canon!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

"Naruto, Orochimaru is back and he's causing hell to your children and their classmates!!?!?"


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 5, 2014)

Release in 3 hrs? Who says that??


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Revolution said:


> How can you stand Narutoforums with all the hate and complaining and bitterness and shipping harassment?



That's rich coming from you since you still talk about Sasuke and the Uchiha massacre and your constant hate for Konoha. Or how Sasuke didn't question Konoha about the massacre etc


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

I do think that li'l Salad looks more like Karin that Sakura, even if I don't buy the shippers' theories.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Mako said:


> Orochimaru is coming for that sweet, sweet, Uchiha Salad.



Oh god I can see the fanarts now.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

"What are you after Orochimaru!?"

"Salad"

/hands a Caesar Salad.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> SS has been obvious since I started reading 5 1/2 years ago so I'm not remotely surprised. I'm happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> He's butthurt about Madara taking his wife's breath away.



I'm glad that you got something good from Kishi after the Kaguya screw up. I was open minded regarding her but really she was so bad that BZ talked instead of her all the time. Geez.

That said I found Madara's end and him coming to terms with Hashi and accepting him as a comrade rather well written IMO.

And regarding that spiler that Evil posted with Madara's and Hashi's statues...do you think we will see Sasuke's and Naruto's? Aaaaand question nr. 1...which statue will have the bigger penis this time?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2014)

Revolution said:


> How can you stand Narutoforums with all the hate and complaining and bitterness and shipping harassment?



I used to be one of those until this chapter


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Mako said:


> Orochimaru is coming for that sweet, sweet, Uchiha Salad.



"MMM... THAT UCHIHA ASS..." but in black voice


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Khris said:


> It's obnoxious enough that her name is fucking salad.. I know Kishi wont stop there..



Plenty of names have pretty shitty meanings.  The name George for example mean farmer.  No reason to hate her because of her name meaning.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 5, 2014)

If the chapter is really out in 3 hours and I WONT BE HERE 

Well it's been a good ride. Posting my last post in the prediction thread while the chapter isn't out yet.


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

Chapter out in 3 hours? I'm going to cry like a little bitch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2014)

These OroxSalad jokes just


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 5, 2014)

Choco said:


> Because round glasses right? Such logic. Much wow
> 
> Talk about being delusional. Holy shit.



They need something to latch onto.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Alright, I'll lay off.
> 
> 
> Shika and Cho had to show them how it was done.



Your penance is that you must watch the entirety of the new JJBA anime to date and then keep watching when it comes back JAN 2015. 

I'm shocked tumblr hasn't freaked over the chubby black daughter and potential triggers.


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Nov 5, 2014)

If Kishi off-paneled Oro with some lame fucking excuse I'm going to go on a killing spree... starting with those people down at NaruSaku.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

Yugo;

*"Last stuff I spoil, because I don't want to spoil everything and YES, there are few more surprises, not only with the pairings. 

- Mei gets married.
- Tsunade and Ei seem to have something, but this is not sure. They hang around a lot, tho.
- When the group leaves, Kabuto smirks like a villain again, don't know what that means.
- Juugo is completely forgotten so in the end Karin mentions something like "he's back in the forrest with his animals"... *




Yugo and Evil, thank you so much!


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

let me get this straight....

naruto's sensei was a guy who's mouth was never revealed

and Burrito's sensei is a guy who's eyes never been revealed 

 thank you kishi


----------



## Bild (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Yup.
> 
> Whoever leaked them though is sure to get their ass fired to the moon.
> 
> As cool as it is seeing conformation and all, it sure is a rather shitty stunt as well seeing it's a fucking movie that was spoiled.


It didn't have to be an internal leak.

A lot of companies upload material to their websites ahead of time for when the new sections are released according to their marketing schedule. Those pics could have been obtained by gaining access to the server's contents.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2014)

Dark Uchiha said:


> sasuke needs more male children.
> 
> probably the reason why hes so absent from sakura and salads life.
> 
> ...



The sperm determines the gender so he can go wherever he wants but it won't matter. Get yo science right.

Anyway in Narutoverse, kids sometimes keep the mother's name so clearly this is a non-issue.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 5, 2014)

Mako said:


> Orochimaru is coming for that sweet, sweet, Uchiha Salad.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> "Naruto, Orochimaru is back and he's causing hell to your children and their classmates!!?!?"



Oro is around and the kids will be the main chars for part 3?

With a female Uchiha?

They are not safe...


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## ilfmtp96 (Nov 5, 2014)

This is the most bullshit ending ever! Kishimoto is clearly making all these pairings canon for the sake of having characters in part 3 ! The only pairings that actually make sense is NaruHina and ShikaTema. 

Also, the moment i saw Sai and Ino's kid i knew i couldn't take Kishimoto's writing seriosuly anymore. Tbh, Naruto has been going downhill ever since the war started...


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> besides, she is the wrong gender


I don't think he's ever cared about that, especially since he's demonstrated himself to be capable of body modification. His body during the Chuunin exams was female, IIRC.

One thing I've never understood is why the dude didn't just have a child and pull a Flemeth.


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> I'm shocked tumblr hasn't freaked over the chubby black daughter and potential triggers.



Tumblr is too busy with the shipping. Give it a day or two.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> Your penance is that you must watch the entirety of the new JJBA anime to date and then keep watching when it comes back JAN 2015.
> 
> I'm shocked tumblr hasn't freaked over the chubby black daughter and potential triggers.



I'll try it but you gotta give me the full name. 


Ah, don't worry, give Tumblr some time, it will happen.


----------



## atenzor (Nov 5, 2014)

1526 (181 members and 1345 guests)


----------



## Epyon (Nov 5, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> If Sarada didn't have the specs , you guys would literally have NOTHING. NADA.
> 
> Good lord , you SasuKarin fans make  Narusaku look like the sensible bunch.
> 
> Anyway, the more important question is, what is Oro up to now?



Kishimoto sure as hell wasn't thinking of Sakura when designing her hair, eyes or facial expression either. She's got Karin looks, Sasuke's color pallete and absolutely no aspect of Sakura was integrated into her character design. Which wouldn't be a thing if Kishimoto couldn't be bothered to make Naruto and Hinata's offspring more then carbon copies of their parents. Kishimoto is sending a clear message, text of this chapter may say he caved, but we all know he is disgusted with the concept of SasuSaku and the art reflects this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2014)

>he's back in the forrest with his animals

The offpanel of all offpanels.. Holy shit


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

*- When the group leaves, Kabuto smirks like a villain again, don't know what that means.*



*- That means the king is still the series's true villain.*


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 5, 2014)

This chapter is gonna be a pairing minefeild. 

COUPLES.

COUPLES EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> *Yugo (last spoilers):*
> 
> - 'Team Taka' will be seen in Naruto, the Last too.
> - Orochimaru died after side affects from all the stuff he did during his life. Kabuto still lives.
> - Karin x Seigetsu is canon.



Excellent.in

Seems SK did indeed become Cannon. I can't fucking believe it. No wonder Sui wanted to split them apart. He was fucking jealous.:rofl

Was gonna say it's nice of Oro to just up and die so no one has to bother to deal with him, but I should have known better. Man will never die

Would have been so ironic for him to die of the side effects to immortality experiments



Altair21 said:


> So time to rate the designs.
> 
> Naruto - 10
> Sasuke -10
> ...



Sakura's a 10 to be honest. Girl looks fine might fine. And you didn't rate the daughter with the forgettable name.




Chaelius said:


> Part 3 Orochimaru the Creeper Uncle vs The Kids



I'd pay money for it.


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2014)

So how will Sarada gain EMS if she doesnt have a sibling to rip eyes out of ?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> Your penance is that you must watch the entirety of the new JJBA anime to date and then keep watching when it comes back JAN 2015.
> 
> I'm shocked tumblr hasn't freaked over the chubby black daughter and potential triggers.



haha won't miss


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

Damn , when you have me agreeing with everything Pika is saying thats when you know shit is real. 

SasuKarin just go fucking night night!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> Plenty of names have pretty shitty meanings.  The name George for example mean farmer.  No reason to hate her because of her name meaning.



You just gotta trust me mang..


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Yugo;
> 
> *"Last stuff I spoil, because I don't want to spoil everything and YES, there are few more surprises, not only with the pairings.
> 
> ...




TSUNADE AND EI.


----------



## Jesus (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> *Yugo (last spoilers):*
> - Orochimaru died after side affects from all the stuff he did during his life.



The ending may be a trainwreck... but this is the first spoiler I've read this week that genuinely pisses me off.


----------



## Bild (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Yugo;
> 
> *"Last stuff I spoil, because I don't want to spoil everything and YES, there are few more surprises, not only with the pairings.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't it have been better if you posted all of these in the spoilers thread instead of here where they get lost in the blink of an eye?


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Lol poor Juugo. No relevance at all to the series other than being Sasuke's lackey. He has nothing else to do now other than go play with some animals.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Poor Oro. To be killed off panel...man that sucks. Had the potential to be the greatest villain, was pushed aside for so many worthless "villains".


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Yugo;
> 
> *"Last stuff I spoil, because I don't want to spoil everything and YES, there are few more surprises, not only with the pairings.
> 
> ...


you gotta be shitting me, kishi?


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> *
> 
> - Mei gets married
> *



to Suigetsu


----------



## DarkTorrent (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Yugo;
> 
> *
> - When the group leaves, Kabuto smirks like a villain again, don't know what that means.*



Kabuto gets possesed by Oro maybe


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Yugo;
> 
> *"Last stuff I spoil, because I don't want to spoil everything and YES, there are few more surprises, not only with the pairings.
> 
> ...



Interesting. Interesting indeed.


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2014)

ilfmtp96 said:


> This is the most bullshit ending ever! Kishimoto is clearly making all these pairings canon for the sake of having characters in part 3 ! The only pairings that actually make sense is NaruHina and ShikaTema.
> 
> Also, the moment i saw Sai and Ino's kid i knew i couldn't take Kishimoto's writing seriosuly anymore. Tbh, Naruto has been going downhill ever since the war started...


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Salad wears glasses.

It bothers me that an Uchiha has to wear glasses. 

Are you telling me the sharingan is evil and the source of all bad in the manga?


*Spoiler*: _Kishi_ 



YES


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2014)

I've never anticipated a chapter of Naruto this much in soooo long.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

Sakura's design is a 10 just like her husband.


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

When Yugo says the chapter's out in 3 hours, he/she means the Chinese scan, right?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh god. Tsunade and Ei?!


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> Kabuto gets possesed by Oro maybe



lol           so stupid XD


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 5, 2014)

The man who sought immortality to learn all the ninjutsu in the world died off panel because his desire to seek immortality had "side-effects".

Fuck this shit.
RIP Orochimaru.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> I'm glad that you got something good from Kishi after the Kaguya screw up. I was open minded regarding her but really she was so bad that BZ talked instead of her all the time. Geez.
> 
> That said I found Madara's end and him coming to terms with Hashi and accepting him as a comrade rather well written IMO.



Well-written and deliciously satisfying for the HashiMada fan in me. Hashirama even had his hand on Madara's leg if you look at clean scans what the fuck. 



> And regarding that spiler that Evil posted with Madara's and Hashi's statues...do you think we will see Sasuke's and Naruto's? Aaaaand question nr. 1...which statue will have the bigger penis this time?



I assume they were destroyed and stupid Naruto/Sasuke ones replaced them, so history can be totally forgotten. 

Sasuke gets bigger dick. Uchiha.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Yugo;
> 
> *"Last stuff I spoil, because I don't want to spoil everything and YES, there are few more surprises, not only with the pairings.
> 
> ...



A big slap to the face of all Itachi fans and Izanami wankers that thought it converted Kabuto  Chunin level jutsu on par with Kurenai's genjutsu confirmed


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> you gotta be shitting me, kishi?



Kishi my man. 
Can't wait to see that panel. Holy shit I just got 100x more excited.


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hope Mei hooked up with Kakashi as Chojura is just too young for her... unfortunately :/


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> So how will Sarada gain EMS if she doesnt have a sibling to rip eyes out of ?



Well obito sorta had end when he gave the eyes to kakashi so I guess ms plus rs chakra if the kids get it from the father. Unless naruto or sasuke can not pass that chakra on


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Tsunade is getting together with A. Wow. 

She knew what she fuck she was missing. No wonder she could never find a real man. This dude's got IT. 

:rofl


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

Tsunade and A?   what the fuck is even going on


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 5, 2014)

I am late to the party. So who is fucking Mei ? Choujiro ?


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

Epyon said:


> Kishimoto sure as hell wasn't thinking of Sakura when designing her hair, eyes or facial expression either. She's got Karin looks, Sasuke's color pallete and absolutely no aspect of Sakura was integrated into her character design. Which wouldn't be a thing if Kishimoto couldn't be bothered to make Naruto and Hinata's offspring more then carbon copies of their parents. Kishimoto is sending a clear message, text of this chapter may say he caved, but we all know he is disgusted with the concept of SasuSaku and the art reflects this.


This extreme Michael Jordan halfcourt Space Jam  dunk reach. Salad looks like Sasuke, down to the eye shape. Please.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> When Yugo says the chapter's out in 3 hours, he/she means the Chinese scan, right?



I would think so as I don't believe she'd know when the English ones would be out.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow, Tsunade & A is interesting.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2014)

Also oro is alive sasuke better keep her daughter hidden


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2014)

Unless CuteJuubi provides a source, I'm leery of anything they post. 

It all sounds plausible but user history works against them.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> Sakura's design is a 10 just like her husband.



no, she is like hinata. just different weardrop. 

sasuke is the only character that changed in his age group with A REAL DESIGN CHANGE.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Salaaaaad.


----------



## Sargerus (Nov 5, 2014)

No spoilers on the bijuus? :


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Nov 5, 2014)

Tsunade and Ei in the latest episode of blacks on blondes, looks like Granny T likes the BBC... yeaaaa buddy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Oh god. Tsunade and Ei?!



Denim mommy issues


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Excellent.in
> 
> Seems SK did indeed become Cannon. I can't fucking believe it. No wonder Sui wanted to split them apart. He was fucking jealous.:rofl
> 
> ...



You're right. The more and more I see her the more and more I find her looking sexy as all hell.


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

Mako said:


> Tsunade and A?   what the fuck is even


I'm dying, Kishi gives nal a fuck anymore. Cannot breev.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

*Orochimaru shows up at Sasuke's house*
*ding dong*
Sakura: Oh hi Oro.  Here to molest my husband again?
Oro: Is he around?
Sakura: Sorry, you just missed.  You know how he is, always wandering off to and fro.  *sigh*  Sometimes I feel like he just doesn't have enough time for me.
Oro: Girlfriend, you have no idea.
Salad: Hi mom!  I'm home from ninja school!
Sakura: Welcome home darling, did you manage to be less nauseatingly tsundere today?
Salad: Yeah!  I only verbally lashed out at Bolt seventeen times!  And I only turned away and blushed embarrassedly thirty-seven times!
Sakura: That's my girl!  Now you can play for an hour but after that its time for homework.  Okay?
Salad: Okay! *runs off*
Oro: Oh dear, she is a cute one isn't she?
Sakura: Don't.
Oro: Excuse me?
Sakura: I know what you're thinking, and I'm saying don't.  It's already bad enough that my husband curls up in a fetal position every time I touch one of his "no no" spots.
Oro: But salad is good for you.
Sakura: I said no.  Salad is off limits.
Oro: Even at Christmas?
Sakura: Yes, even at Christmas.
Oro: Aw. *trudges away, depressed* Well, let me know when Sasuke-kun gets back.
Sakura: Will do.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Who is Killer Bee gonna fuck with?


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Khris said:


> You just gotta trust me mang..



I'm aware that there is a high chance of Kishi ruining her character because he's a mediorce mangaka at best but at least give her a chance. 

Also, Tsunade and Ei?


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2014)

Maybe oro took over kabuto he can be a villain for the kids because who is gonna challenge naruto and sasuke


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Unless CuteJuubi provides a source, I'm leery of anything they post. That's someone with a history of providing fakes.



stop asking for sources. just enjoy the fun whether it be fake or real XD

it's our last discussion for god's sake


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

Jiraiya watching from heaven as the woman he loves is rammed by a BBC.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

Part 3 basically confirmed with  the next generation , questionable  whereabouts  sinister smirks and all.


Get wit it or get lost.


----------



## Kairi (Nov 5, 2014)

i never really thought of tsunade/ei honestly, im still hella salty from jiraiya's death 


Khris said:


> >he's back in the forrest with his animals
> 
> The offpanel of all offpanels.. Holy shit



this is the most hilarious thing ive seen


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Maybe oro took over kabuto he can be a villain for the kids because who is gonna challenge naruto and sasuke



Hell no, wouldn't be logical. Kabuto trumps that stanza. Looks like my boys are still going to be fueling fear into Konohagakure.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2014)

It's like Kishi based off his pairings on top youporn searches or something


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Who is Killer Bee gonna fuck with?



Tentacle fun with Samui.


If only Mabui hadn't died.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Also oro is alive sasuke better keep her daughter hidden





"why would i need a salad when i can still toss the salad with sasuke?" again, black man voice XD


----------



## Sora (Nov 5, 2014)

I only expected one or two ships to be canon but Jesus Christ Kishi what are u doing
Tsunade and A? so random
i thought she only loved Dan
oh well sometimes u gotta move on
:/


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2014)

Bee is a player he needs more then one women with his tentacles


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2014)

Tsunade and Ei, has been speculated for quite a while now

I'm not surprised


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Khris said:


> It's like Kishi based off his pairings on top youporn searches or something



Funfact:
That's a very popular pairing on NaruPixx.


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Jiraiya watching from heaven as the woman he loves is rammed by a BBC.



Jiraiya would be proud more than likely lmao


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

lol Oro is fodder at this point

And 2800+guest , make the forum private when the chapters come out please, the idiots will crash NF again


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

If Samui was still alive, I'm positive that Darui would be gettting on that action too.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Tentacle fun with Samui.



Sounds awesome.


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Who is Killer Bee gonna fuck with?



He'll Edo Tensei Yugito


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Jiraiya watching from heaven as the woman he loves is rammed by a BBC.



Now I remember why Narutoforums provided many laughs.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> That's facking harsh, yo.



I'm not the one threatening to put a gun in my mouth because a Japanese mangaka didn't write the ending I wanted


----------



## Yasha (Nov 5, 2014)

Tsunade and A, lol. That leaves a lot to imagination.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

Even if Sasuke isn't around...

Salad would own the shit out of Oro... Believe me.

Salad is like Goten/Trunks... Way more powerful as Sasuke at this age.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Nov 5, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Jiraiya watching from heaven as the woman he loves is rammed by a BBC.



That is both hilarious and insanely depressing.


----------



## Sayuri (Nov 5, 2014)

Salad sure as hell didn't get that forehead from Karin just sayin'


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Cromer said:


> I'm not the one threatening to put a gun in my mouth because a Japanese mangaka didn't write the ending I wanted



They're just idiots?you're just evil.


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> lol Oro is fodder at this point
> 
> And 2800+guest , make the forum private when the chapters come out please, the idiots will crash NF again



People are coming from different websites. Reddit and such. I believe the last time NF crashed during the Obito fiasco.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Nov 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I assume they were destroyed and stupid Naruto/Sasuke ones replaced them, *so history can be totally forgotten. *
> 
> Sasuke gets bigger dick. Uchiha.



You just only know realized it? Konoha has been forgetting their own (dark) past since its very beginning. How else can their be proud of themselves?

That's Kishi's lesson for your: memory loss mixed with bigotry and hypocrisy.

Since they live in their dream-world peaceful times - with Tenten already struggling with her weapon business - I hope they all die horrible deaths from hunger.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Mako said:


> If Samui was still alive, I'm positive that Darui would be gettting on that action too.



Quite certain Evil implied she is by posting the Hot and Cold hints.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

so salad x oro is a thing now


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Funfact:
> That's a very popular pairing on NaruPixx.





And you know because...


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 5, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Is Sai & Ino's kid a boy or a girl?



That is actually suigetsu`s.


----------



## Jo-nov (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> I'm aware that there is a high chance of Kishi ruining her character because he's a mediorce mangaka at best but at least give her a chance.
> 
> Also, Tsunade and Ei?



This is so awesome.    Talking about pairing the spares.  For all the bitter fans, it looks as if Kishi made alot of these so random that an AU fanfic wouldn't look so weird at all.


----------



## AnaFurtado (Nov 5, 2014)

Stop it.  
Sarada is obviously Sasuke and Sakura's child. She inherited Sakura's forehead and eye shape. Also, Sasuke's genes are dominant and that's why she got black hair and eyes. Kishi ironically made a Uchiha who need glasses, can't you see the joke here, nothing to do with Karin people. 

Anyway, is the chapter coming out in 3 hours?


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke and Sakura need to have more kids.


----------



## Sete (Nov 5, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Damn, I've been out for a few hours and it's been almost 60 pages
> 
> So what's new?





Tsunade and BBC. Brazzers.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Vermilion Kn said:


> That is both hilarious and insanely depressing.



That's twice he had to see the woman he loved be with someone else.


----------



## ilfmtp96 (Nov 5, 2014)

Way to go KIshimoto, making Sasuke OOC af


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Damn, I've been out for a few hours and it's been almost 60 pages
> 
> So what's new?



King Kabuto is still a villain (apparently), rest is irrelevant in comparison.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Quite certain Evil implied she is by posting the Hot and Cold hints.



Adding in:
Especially by posting Katy Perry Hot & Cold.
"You're in and you're out".

We'll see I guess.


----------



## Kakashisauce (Nov 5, 2014)

*rubs eyes* Jesus its raining pairings..

I really wish Kishi had made the epilogue a LOT less far into the future, then maybe he wouldn't have felt the need to slap everyone together with whoever he happened to think of first. I think this is pretty terrible.

Although for some reason Tsunade and A doesn't surprise me...at least they fought side-by-side and spent a decent amount of time together.


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Quite certain Evil implied she is by posting the Hot and Cold hints.



Shoot, looks like I have to re-read.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Nov 5, 2014)

AnaFurtado said:


> Kishi ironically made a Uchiha who need glasses, can't you see the joke here, nothing to do with Karin people.



Wonder if her MS ability would be Haxx or not.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Damn, I've been out for a few hours and it's been almost 60 pages
> 
> So what's new?



oror died for a few pages. now, he is apparently a mind without a body or some shit and kabuto is evil.

also, this


Addy said:


> "MMM... THAT UCHIHA ASS..." but in black voice


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Damn, I've been out for a few hours and it's been almost 60 pages
> 
> So what's new?



Oro wants  Salad, Tsunade  loves BBC and SasuKarin is trying genetic manipulation through a computer screen and keyboard. You know, usual NF shit.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

You gotta give it up to A. 

He managed to scoop up Tsunade with 1 arm. 

Dude probably didn't even have to get her drunk.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2014)

Doujin artists are already counting their chickens


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 5, 2014)

So the Uchihahahahahah Clan lives on


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

BTW Sasuke is the best... The whole manga he is crying about his family, even going so far to kill his future wife... And now... He is a wanderer who comes once in a week to bang the shit out of Sakura and to look how much Salad had grown.

I bet he doesn't even know her gender.

Yeah Sasuke... You really love them


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Nov 5, 2014)

Adding to the sadness is the fact that technically Tsunade sent Jiraya to his death. So the dude didn't get to smash it even once, die because she asked him to go fight some uber ninjam only to have Ei nuking her vag with his Raiton shroud engage resulting in localized earthquakes. 

Jiraya, God of the Simps in Nardo.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

ilfmtp96 said:


> Way to go KIshimoto, making Sasuke OOC af



actually, sasuke is acting like sasuke. 
he is not OOC at all


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

Sete said:


> Brazzers.


Wut


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

Oro dies ? Hahaha men he got fucked so bad by kishi... worse then everyone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2014)

Salad is a lazier name pun than A,B,C,etc.. btw


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Tora of Fire said:


> Did I read this right, manga in three hours?


i would say in around 2 hours now


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> oror died for a few pages. now, he is apparently a mind without a body or some shit and kabuto is evil.
> also, this



What. Is this some FMA now? Kabuto sacrifices a leg, place Orochimaru in a little girl's body until he comes in contact with Salad?

what the fuck


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Got a feeling the Mizukage is getting fucked by Killer Bee and Samui is getting it by Omoi. Damn, all the Cloud ninjas have the best fucking chicks


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishido said:


> I like how Sasuke made up this whole drama about losing his family... only to leave his one behind for some bullshit atonement journey.
> 
> BTW Sasuke is the best... The whole manga he is crying about his family, even going so far to kill his future wife... And now... He is a wanderer who comes once in a week to bang the shit out of Sakura and to look how much Salad had grown.
> 
> ...



He takes the damn journey BEFORE he knocks Sakura up. It's not like he humped her right after his fight with Naruto and said "later dudes!".


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

Tsunade and Ay. Is this really happening? Is Kishi just randomly pairing characters off now?




ItNeverRains said:


> *Orochimaru shows up at Sasuke's house*
> *ding dong*
> Sakura: Oh hi Oro.  Here to molest my husband again?
> Oro: Is he around?
> ...




I'm speechless.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> You gotta give it up to A.
> 
> He managed to scoop up Tsunade with 1 arm.
> 
> Dude probably didn't even have to get her drunk.



I'm more interested in if he knows her beauty secret.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> You gotta give it up to A.
> 
> He managed to scoop up Tsunade with 1 arm.
> 
> Dude probably didn't even have to get her drunk.


wont be surprised if she is also making a hashirama arm for him


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> That is actually suigetsu`s.



Cheating? 

Adultery in my shounen manga?


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Tsunade and Ay. Is this really happening? Is Kishi just randomly pairing characters off now?



I'm guessing that for some of the pairings he is just picking names out of a hat.


----------



## Sete (Nov 5, 2014)

Ma man shino need to tap something.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> **Orochimaru shows up at Sasuke's house*
> *ding dong*
> Sakura: Oh hi Oro.  Here to molest my husband again?
> Oro: Is he around?*
> ...



Reminds me of Your Highness.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Got a feeling the Mizukage is getting fucked by Killer Bee and Samui is getting it by Omoi. Damn, all the Cloud ninjas have the best fucking chicks



Chouji would know.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Oro dies ? Hahaha men he got fucked so bad by kishi... worse then everyone.



according to the new spoiler, kabuto says oro's body is dead but he can still talk with him. he gets cut off. kages leave and kabuto has an evil laugh.

i dont know what to think 


Kishido said:


> BTW Sasuke is the best... The whole manga he is crying about his family, even going so far to kill his future wife... And now... He is a wanderer who comes once in a week to bang the shit out of Sakura and to look how much Salad had grown.
> 
> I bet he doesn't even know her gender.
> 
> Yeah Sasuke... You really love them



i wonder if he is minato's son considering how bad he is at it


----------



## ilfmtp96 (Nov 5, 2014)

How is poking Sakura's forehead supposed to be Sasuke in-character, when he literally stabbed her in a genjutsu 4 chapters ago? Sorry, but Sasuke having a child with Sakura is just for the sake of having Salad as a character in part 3. Sakura's character development goes down the drain too


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

HumanRage said:


> all this pairing turmoil OMG dat chapter :rofl



At this point, people seem to be having merely fun with it.

Let's see what comes next.Shino and Kankuro seem to be left.
Nice coincidence looking back at the Chuunin Exams.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

Not to get off the subject of A pipping Tsunade , but I think the reason Guy is still Crippled is because all oof his Chakra points in the leg are completely shot. Would explain why Tsunade couldn't do anything for him. Remember Lee almost had similar damage.


----------



## AeroNin (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice throwback, to Sakura's big forehead ahaha


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> i wonder if he is minato's son considering how bad he is at it



Oooh, burn.


----------



## GodRealmPain (Nov 5, 2014)

So Madara was immortal, so Obito was indestructible? Fuck them Oro is the real deal he as evolve to a higher plane of existence where he can haunt little kids dreams forever!


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

Still cannot believe they named this child "Salad." Bruh.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 5, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Got a feeling the Mizukage is getting fucked by Killer Bee and Samui is getting it by Omoi. Damn, all the Cloud ninjas have the best fucking chicks



Samui and Darui more likely. If she was gonna end up with omio, Kishimoto wouldn't have made her over a decade older just the other day.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 5, 2014)

Yeah because we only like characters based on who they get with.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

It's the Disney ending


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> *Orochimaru shows up at Sasuke's house*
> *ding dong*
> Sakura: Oh hi Oro.  Here to molest my husband again?
> Oro: Is he around?
> ...


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> He takes the damn journey BEFORE he knocks Sakura up. It's not like he humped her right after his fight with Naruto and said "later dudes!".



He is already a wanderer at the movie... And he still seems to be in the last chapter, which is even further in the future.

Houswife Sakura cleans the shit up, while Daddy Sasuke "comes in" from time to time


----------



## Deadway (Nov 5, 2014)

I love how after the war, literally EVERYONE fucked each other. I mean Choji and Karui lmao most random shit ever


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> Chouji would know.



Who needs Naruto's help in getting everyone together? Chouji and Shika, the real instigators for world peace


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> I'm more interested in if he knows her beauty secret.



Instead of sweating her weave out he's making her sweat out that transformation jutsu. 

Poor Jiraiya man lmao. 

:rofl





Jeαnne said:


> wont be surprised if she is also making a hashirama arm for him



Tsunade - "Here's another arm for you honey." 
Ay - "Why do I need 3?" 
Tsunade -


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

Bee is practicing Enka with Sabu and Ponta


----------



## eyeknockout (Nov 5, 2014)

They all got so depressed after being freed from their blissful dreamworld that they didnt even care about life anymore so they just had kids with the first person they saw


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 5, 2014)

Remember guys.


From 2012 or 2011 I don't remember.

Kishimoto knew what was going to happen in this chapter.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2014)

Sete said:


> Ma man shino need to tap something.



Nobody wants cockroaches crawling on them during sex, bro.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

To make it clear, Yugo is 'the Evil' from China. She never trolls when it comes to spoilers, so I don't think she would do it now. 

Till this far, she was the one who leaked all the pictures that we can see in the spoiler thread.

She spoiled almost 2 days (!) ago:

- NH (already confirmed)
- SK (we all thought SasuKarin, but it's just Seigetsu and Karin )
- SS (already confirmed)
- The children (already confirmed)
- Gaara with ridiculous hair (already confirmed)

.
.
.

She already proved she knows the entire chapter(s).

So now she has said the following stuff:

- Orochimaru's body is death, still Kabuto can be in contact with him. We don't know how. When the group is leaving, Kabuto smirks like a true villain. Part 1 Nostalgia.
- Mei gets married.
- A and Tsunade flirting to each other, not sure if couple or not.
- Juugo gets offpannelled at the end with the words "he's in the woods playing with animals"!
- Lee and Tenten are not a pairing.
- Kakashi is together with Shizune.
- There is something itchy with SasuSaku's child. 


She says their are still some more surprises. I can't wait!


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

Um... just to get this out of my system. I never really cared about pairings or who ends up with who, but there is something intrinsically repulsive about the idea of Sasuke being a husband and a father. It's Vegeta all over again, how are we gonna be convinced that all of a sudden he gives a rat's ass about Sakura? This is like a fuck you to all the readers who were hoping Sasuke would remain single and just fuck random bitches every now and then. Because that is what fits characters such as Sasuke.

His daughter looks like she's got potential, though. Even despite the mom, lol.


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm wondering if Deadbeat Dad Sasuke pays his child support on time, Uchiha really are the "urban youth" of the Narutoverse.


----------



## Sete (Nov 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nobody wants cockroaches crawling on them during sex, bro.



Cmon thats kinky


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

Circe said:


> Still cannot believe they named this child "Salad." Bruh.



From your choice of Meme and speech pattern. I'm assuming you would have preferred Shay Shay or LaQuishia? Like those names are any better.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Huh?Itchy?

Oh gosh.We are getting Part 3 looking back at some thing it seems.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> according to the new spoiler, kabuto says oro's body is dead but he can still talk with him. he gets cut off. kages leave and kabuto has an evil laugh.
> 
> i dont know what to think
> 
> ...



Well if that is true then we have a villain. Hmm  sequel after the short series.
Tho I know if it goes well kishi will continue


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Wonder what version of Raiton cloak Ei used with Tsunade. V1 or V2 

As if this manga was all about shacking up together at the end


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Remember guys.
> 
> 
> From 2012 or 2011 I don't remember.
> ...



Meh, he could have changed his mind quite a bit on how it should end for all we know.  Some stuff probably is the same, such as Naruto being Hokage, but I imagine that quite a bit of other stuff was thought up later.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Remember guys.
> 
> 
> From 2012 or 2011 I don't remember.
> ...



yeah, totally saw chouji x karui. two years worth of planing shown right there


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishido said:


> He is already a wanderer at the movie... And he still seems to be in the last chapter, which is even further in the future.
> 
> Houswife Sakura cleans the shit up, while Daddy Sasuke "comes in" from time to time



Just because you saw him walking back to his house in the 700 chapter doesn't imply he's still a wanderer.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Who needs Naruto's help in getting everyone together? Chouji and Shika, the real instigators for world peace



You can count on Team 10 to basically get anything done.

Team 8 was a joke, always a joke.

Team 7 was...well you saw that clusterfuck.

Team Gai tried but in the end it was always Gai-sensei who fucking drove hard in the paint...and now he's Professor X.


----------



## emachina (Nov 5, 2014)

ilfmtp96 said:


> How is poking Sakura's forehead supposed to be Sasuke in-character, when he literally stabbed her in a genjutsu 4 chapters ago? Sorry, but Sasuke having a child with Sakura is just for the sake of having Salad as a character in part 3. Sakura's character development goes down the drain too



Trunks called, he says hello.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> yeah, totally saw chouji x karui. two years worth of planing shown right there



He forgot to resolve those "things".


----------



## Fay (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> To make it clear, Yugo is 'the Evil' from China. She never trolls when it comes to spoilers, so I don't think she would do it now.
> 
> Till this far, she was the one who leaked all the pictures that we can see in the spoiler thread.
> 
> ...



What? If that's true then not gonna read part 3. So tired of Uchiha villains


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

Damn, I fear what will happen when the chapter comes out


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> - There is something itchy with SasuSaku's child.



Oh Jezzz! Why did I instantly relate that sentence to OROCHIMARU ???


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> Meh, he could have changed his mind quite a bit on how it should end for all we know.  Some stuff probably is the same, such as Naruto being Hokage, but I imagine that quite a bit of other stuff was thought up later.



Yeah I'm really thinking all this new generation/The Last stuff wasn't planned until the last year or so


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Saturnine said:


> Um... just to get this out of my system. I never really cared about pairings or who ends up with who, but there is something intrinsically repulsive about the idea of Sasuke being a husband and a father. It's Vegeta all over again, how are we gonna be convinced that all of a sudden he gives a rat's ass about Sakura? This is like a fuck you to all the readers who were hoping Sasuke would remain single and just fuck random bitches every now and then. Because that is what fits characters such as Sasuke.
> 
> His daughter looks like she's got potential, though. Even despite the mom, lol.



Even though the Uchiha clan needs to be revived, Sasuke is a one woman man.  That is who he is.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> yeah, totally saw chouji x karui. two years worth of planing shown right there



The "point" he might have been trying to reach was Hokage Naruto and/or NH/SS (all of which were obvious since Part 1).

There's no way he had all that alien shit planned 3 years ago and he only bothered to include it in the last 30 chapters of the manga. 

Can't believe people will take that quote as proof that everything was 100% planned.


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> From your choice of Meme and speech pattern. I'm assuming you would have preferred Shay Shay or LaQuishia? Like those names are any better.





You oyinbo just cannot contain yourselves.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> yeah, totally saw chouji x karui. two years worth of planing shown right there



I think he saw Kiba and Karui catching steam and for old time's sake he wanted to engage in one last troll.


----------



## Azula (Nov 5, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Remember guys.
> 
> 
> From 2012 or 2011 I don't remember.
> ...



All those interactions between choji and karui was just romantic as fuck


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2014)

ilfmtp96 said:


> How is poking Sakura's forehead supposed to be Sasuke in-character, when he literally stabbed her in a genjutsu 4 chapters ago? Sorry, but Sasuke having a child with Sakura is just for the sake of having Salad as a character in part 3. Sakura's character development goes down the drain too



Wait...? Didn't i already tell you No More tears, only dreams now ?


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 5, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Remember guys.
> 
> 
> From 2012 or 2011 I don't remember.
> ...



I thought that was from around 2006 or 2007?


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 5, 2014)

Those damn fucking rabbits


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 5, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Jiraiya *and Dan* watching from heaven as the woman they loves is rammed by a BBC.


fixed that for you.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> To make it clear, Yugo is 'the Evil' from China. She never trolls when it comes to spoilers, so I don't think she would do it now.
> 
> Till this far, she was the one who leaked all the pictures that we can see in the spoiler thread.
> 
> ...


itchy?


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

> - There is something itchy with SasuSaku's child.



itchy????

Does he/she mean sketchy?


----------



## Kakashisauce (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow what?? KakashixShizune is canon?

That's it. I'm out.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

> - There is something itchy with SasuSaku's child.



itchy????

Does he/she mean sketchy?


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Instead of sweating her weave out he's making her sweat out that transformation jutsu.
> 
> Poor Jiraiya man lmao.
> 
> ]



I dont find this funny. 

Jiraya was a seriously a great human being. Tsunade should had died and joined him in the afterlife, like the bullshit with Obito that Joined Rin. No reason for to remain alive.

And A... the biggest douchebag, that tried to kill Naruto and co. and kept Killerbee grounded like a little kid, shenanigans! He should had died and Killerbee should had become Raigake.

This pairings seem like they where drawn out of a god damn hat, what the fuck is up with the pairing frenzy.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> You can count on Team 10 to basically get anything done.
> 
> Team 8 was a joke, always a joke.
> 
> ...



Team 8 a joke.
expecting anything in a battle shounen from a Team specializing solely in tracking.

Shino excluded of course.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 5, 2014)

SALAD UCHIHA confirmed for Final Villain !!!


----------



## johnnyboy1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi guys.
I have made this account, just to get some thing off my chest. First, I would like to say that I have been reading the Naruto manga (there was a period I stopped reading it, but I but I picked up around the pain arc) for years and in that time I have enjoyed fan fiction and fan art with different pairs throughout that time. And I can say I'm happy with the way it's ending and the fact it's ending.

With that being said, I have to say that the ending has left a minor bad taste in my mouth. Why? Because kishimoto has been trolling the pairings since the start. How do I know he's been trolling? Simple, Kish knew how Naruto was going to end, he's been involved with the last movie, helping with writing and character designs, and the movie will have to show some development in the canon pairings. So kish knew what pairings would be canon for some time, but he carried on stringing some of the fans along. 

Now this wouldn't bother me in of itself, but the problem is, that it seems like an ass pull, even when it's not. If kish had dropped all this "moment" shit and stuck too his pairings I would be happier. Kish isn't a bad writer, not a fantastic one, but a good one and he's making him self look like a bad writer. 

Also, too the shippers, calm the fuck down, two fictional character hooked up it's not the like you've all won the lottery. Fucking tumblr even worse than it normally is.

And finally, I'm happy that naruto has a family of his own. I don't care who he put his dick in too get them kids, just as long he has them and I'm very interested in his relationship with both of his kids.

That's all, from a long time fan.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> itchy????
> 
> Does he/she mean sketchy?





10char


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 5, 2014)

Kakashisauce said:


> Wow what?? KakashixShizune is canon?
> 
> That's it. I'm out.



But he is supposed to be with Mei or Samui!
Shizune was for genma.

All fo this made the most sense.

This has to be BULLSHIT!


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

omg, suika is a thing?! that's the reason i freaking joined NF 

God bless


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't know, maybe it is better than some of the couples didn't get any screen time. It doesn't seem realistic that everyone who falls in love and humps each other knew each other almost all their lives.

Kakashi x whatshername could work...maybe...

edit

if salad really has a crush on Boruto the glasses makes it even cuter. <33


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Salad lives out in the Woods.Can't take a proper shower there.Of course she feels itchy.


----------



## Milady (Nov 5, 2014)

Pairings overload! I never expected to have so many except naruhina and sasusaku.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Edo Sensei said:


> SALAD UCHIHA confirmed for Final Villain !!!



And Naruto's son will will bring her back to the side of good with the power of love.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 5, 2014)

johnnyboy1 said:


> Hi guys.
> I have made this account, just to get some thing off my chest. First, I would like to say that I have been reading the Naruto manga (there was a period I stopped reading it, but I but I picked up around the pain arc) for years and in that time I have enjoyed fan fiction and fan art with different pairs throughout that time. And I can say I'm happy with the way it's ending and the fact it's ending.
> 
> With that being said, I have to say that the ending has left a minor bad taste in my mouth. Why? Because kishimoto has been trolling the pairings since the start. How do I know he's been trolling? Simple, Kish knew how Naruto was going to end, he's been involved with the last movie, helping with writing and character designs, and the movie will have to show some development in the canon pairings. So kish knew what pairings would be canon for some time, but he carried on stringing some of the fans along.
> ...


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

J-Man is banging his harem in the afterlife, he doesn't care about Tsunade anymore


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 5, 2014)

What happened to Kiba


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> I dont find this funny.
> 
> Jiraya was a seriously a great human being. Tsunade should had died and joined him in the afterlife, like the bullshit with Obito that Joined Rin. No reason for to remain alive.
> 
> ...



I love Jiraiya as a character too but this is straight hilarious. 

The fact these pairings seem to be fanfiction-ish is what makes them funny. I mean A and Tsunade together? That's hilarity  in itself. I wonder how many headboards they use nightly I mean seriously now? 

It's just funny to me.


----------



## Kakashisauce (Nov 5, 2014)

It's literally like, Kakashi hanging out in his Hokage chair, suddenly was like "Hmm. I should find me someone."

Turns. See's Shizune.

"She'll do."

*forehead slap*


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

we share a thing in comon with each other........... that stare she gave........ salad uchiha......


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> All those interactions between choji and karui was just romantic as fuck


At this point I'm really convinced that Kishimoto just needed to flesh out the next gen roster by any means possible, even if it comes completely from the left. I mean, why else all the nonsensical pairings? I can understand resolving the romantic arcs of the three characters who actually had explicit feelings to begin with, but the rest...I don't see why he couldn't give them civilian/new character partners if it's really that serious.


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Nov 5, 2014)

Quick 4 second summary of the last 2 chapters of the manga we spent years of our life reading and analyzing.

 [YOUTUBE]mOD0XCm57d8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> yeah, totally saw chouji x karui. two years worth of planing shown right there



  ...you said you were not a shipper



Fay said:


> What? If that's true then not gonna read part 3. So tired of Uchiha villains



it's the only way Kishi knows how to write.

Uchiha = bad
Uzumaki = good

you can see why I'm "salty"

wanted a revolution where people are treated like people, not separated into Senju and Uchiha which is what we got at the end


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

Circe said:


> You oyinbo just cannot contain yourselves.



Get over yourself , brodie.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> And Naruto's son will will bring her back to the side of good with the power of love.



In symbolism that will only confirm that NaruSasu is the only legit pairing


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Khris said:


> 10char



Let's wait until the chapter is out before making any judgements.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Nov 5, 2014)

This might potentially be the shittest ending since I read the end of Harry Potter....

Giving people pairings is just blinding them with something shiny. I really hope there's more _substance _to it than that, but I know better than to hope too hard for it at this stage.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

I can already see it guys.


Salad is Sasuke
Bolt is Naruto
Kabuto will be Orochimaru


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 5, 2014)

Confirmed: Kiba and Juugo 


lol


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> What happened to Kiba



Living an exciting dog's life, I bet.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> What happened to Kiba



He realized how shit tier being around Team 8 was and decided to go off somewhere and live as a bachelor duo with Shino.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

Holy shit... I always new salad is evil

God praise the meat... Show it to your wifes and mothers


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Shiki said:


> J-Man is banging his harem in the afterlife, he doesn't care about Tsunade anymore



I support this statement.  



Khris said:


> In symbolism that will only confirm that NaruSasu is the only legit pairing


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Chouji, the ultimate boss. What a legend


----------



## Kakashisauce (Nov 5, 2014)

It's literally like, Kakashi hanging out in his Hokage chair, suddenly was like "Hmm. I should find me someone."

Turns. See's Shizune.

"She'll do."

*forehead slap*


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

Kakashisauce said:


> It's literally like, Kakashi hanging out in his Hokage chair, suddenly was like "Hmm. I should find me someone."
> 
> Turns. See's Shizune.
> 
> ...



Cuz Kakashi has "skills" praised by god Hagoromo... every Konoha chick in hi age would fall for him


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

itchy huh?

maybe she was Orochimaru's masterplan with what Karin did to Sasuke


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Living an exciting dog's life, I bet.



Don't kick me while I'm down, I'm still mourning his movie design.


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

Man I really hope all the people calling her Salad in this thread don't actually think that's her name


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Cuz Kakashi has "skills" praised by god Hagoromo... every Konoha chick in hi age would fall for him



bruh you on Kakashi's BBC tooooooo much


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> And Naruto's son will will bring her back to the side of good with the power of love.



Honestly, if part 3 doesn't have a different theme and just a rehash of this one, I will definitely sit this one out.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

If Salad becomes a carbon copy of Sasuke and his struggles it will be enough evidence, at last, to prove that Kishi cannot write something new.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

CM Pope said:


> This might potentially be the shittest ending since I read the end of Harry Potter....
> 
> Giving people pairings is just blinding them with something shiny. I really hope there's more _substance _to it than that, but I know better than to hope too hard for it at this stage.



People really shouldn't have expected much from Kishi given how the manga has been for years.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2014)

*Salad is not Sakura's child!
*

FUCK THIS SHIT  




I am out, I need fresh air. I told you all, I told you!!!!!!


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm sure tumblr will now scream muhsojinee that an Uchiha woman is likely slated to be one of the villains of the mango.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 5, 2014)

Not really believing these spoilers as CuteJuubi is notorious for making up fake spoilers to seek attention. 

Evil had Rock Lee included in the humpback whale spoiler. The only girl left by default is Tenten.


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

Pleathe, every time I read "Salad Uchiha" I'm on the verge of pissing myself laughing, oh jesus.


----------



## T.Mari_Uchiha (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't believe all my pairings are canon now omg *crying* ooook but, what about Sasuke's arm? :/


----------



## Jo-nov (Nov 5, 2014)

Kakashisauce said:


> Wow what?? KakashixShizune is canon?
> 
> That's it. I'm out.




Lol, what was their interaction during the series run?


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

You must be kidding me. Someone get Maury


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> If Salad becomes a carbon copy of Sasuke and his struggles it will be enough evidence, at last, to prove that Kishi cannot write something new.



This was established the moment Edo Zabuza and Kakashi fought.


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2014)

CM Pope said:


> This might potentially be the shittest ending since I read the end of Harry Potter....
> 
> Giving people pairings is just blinding them with something shiny. I really hope there's more _substance _to it than that, but I know better than to hope too hard for it at this stage.



[YOUTUBE]ndvSZIbGHCQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> Man I really hope all the people calling her Salad in this thread don't actually think that's her name



Lazy or they just want to be funny.

@gabzilla

Sorry. I miss that sexy design too.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Honestly, if part 3 doesn't have a different theme and just a rehash of this one, I will definitely sit this one out.



I honestly would be surprised if Kishi does something different.


----------



## Azula (Nov 5, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Chouji, the ultimate boss. What a legend


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2014)

Circe said:


> Pleathe, every time I read "Salad Uchiha" I'm on the verge of pissing myself laughing, oh jesus.



Sasuke: You Salad.. You will be my new light


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

Deva Path said:


> bruh you on Kakashi's BBC tooooooo much



Nope you are just mad that you are a fan of a dead cripple who went mad cuz of some book title and a dog 

*Just a Joke... Pain is awesome*


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> Man I really hope all the people calling her Salad in this thread don't actually think that's her name



It's just for fun's sake.


I'm still thinking Sarada was supposed to imply Sara Da.
"It's Sara".


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Chouji finnessed Karui. 

He's the real MVP of this chapter. He made that chick like him with his huge self. That's a comeup.


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> *Salad is not Sakura's child!
> *
> 
> FUCK THIS SHIT
> ...




Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand the forum is about to crash


----------



## Temar (Nov 5, 2014)

Is the chapter out yet?


----------



## ilfmtp96 (Nov 5, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Wait...? Didn't i already tell you No More tears, only dreams now ?



Haha,  i've been a huge fan of this series and Sasuke is my favourite character. To see Kishimoto do this just makes me lose all the respect i once had for this manga. However i can see why he's starting a part 3 though, how else is he supposed to have a roof over his head and food at the table?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> Man I really hope all the people calling her Salad in this thread don't actually think that's her name


the worst part is that it has been spread everywhere as salad, twitter and tumblr


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

T.Mari_Uchiha said:


> I can't believe all my pairings are canon now omg *crying* ooook but, what about Sasuke's arm? :/



Are you making the innuendo I think you are?  

[sp]

Karin x Sasuke arm[/sp]


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2014)

*WAIT WTF, Salad isnt Sakura's Kid ? Lmao nah...lmao yo im...*


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi stop fucking with everyone. I had  502 gateway right after you posted Salad isn't Sakura's child


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT..rotfl


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Edo Sensei said:


> SALAD UCHIHA confirmed for Final Villain !!!



More like we will get a heterosexual version of SasuNaru.

Exactly what SasuNaru should have been all along as the most developed pairing.

Will there be a "Hinata" this time to make this a love triangle? Or maybe also a "Sakura"?

Its coming...


----------



## Azula (Nov 5, 2014)

Say that again about Salad chan?


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Chouji, the ultimate boss. What a legend







> Chouji finnessed Karui.
> 
> He's the real MVP of this chapter. He made that chick like him with his huge self. That's a comeup.



Actually no it's co-MVP.  Shikamaru is here y'know.


----------



## Fay (Nov 5, 2014)

Can a mod confirm if cutejuubi is telling the truth or if this is all a troll?


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 5, 2014)

LOL @ people continously calling Sasuke's daughter SALAD

World class entertainment


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> *Salad is not Sakura's child!
> *
> 
> FUCK THIS SHIT
> ...


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> the worst part is that it has been spread everywhere as salad, twitter and tumblr



Yeah that's why i was thinking that, it started out with people just saying it to make fun of the fact that her name means salad in Japanese but now that's what's spread out to everywhere


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 5, 2014)

Fay said:


> Can a mod confirm if cutejuubi is telling the truth or if this is all a troll?



Trolling. He makes up fake spoilers to attention whore. Nothing new.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> CuteJuubi stop fucking with everyone. I had  502 gateway right after you posted Salad isn't Sakura's child



Same.


KIIIISHIIIIII.

This is the most LOLZY chapter of all time.


----------



## johnnyboy1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Nope, I'm happy with the pairings.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

I would like to see why you believe Salad isn't Sakura's @CuteJuubi? Otherwise, please, stop. I don't want the forum to crash.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

This totally reminds me of Fate/Stay Night


----------



## OrochimarusTheFinalV (Nov 5, 2014)

Orochimaru will never die
They said he couldnt come back when Sauce drugged him then shot him
He came back
They told me he was gone when he got sucked into Itachis huge bottle
He came back...

Remember!! Theres a extra snake that escaped


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Part 3 prediction?

Hokage Kakashi must fight Kars, the Ultimate Life Form, since they share the same VA and all.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

damn guys are you trying to break the forum again


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

Tsunade and A? But what about Dan? 


And Kakashi&Shizune? Why so random. Even fat Anko would be better.


I'm tired of all these pairings


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

FUCK GUYS.

I literally just choked.Coughing like crazy.
Fuck you CuteJuubi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> Yeah that's why i was thinking that, it started out with people just saying it to make fun of the fact that her name means salad in Japanese but now that's what's spread out to everywhere


i cant stop laughing 

evil is already a legend for this alone


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> It's just for fun's sake.
> 
> 
> I'm still thinking Sarada was supposed to imply Sara Da.
> "It's Sara".



Nah, the sentence isn't structured or written in a way for it to be that. She's just saying "Welcome home, Sarada"

Really though I'm trying but I can't think of a weirder name meaning in Naruto. Salad


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

Kakashi x Shizune


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi, I'm getting a 500 bad gateway because of you.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

Proof or it didn't happen. 

Isn't CuteJuubi the same dude who made a Hagoromo = Uzumaki Clan member thread after every chapter til it was revealed he's an Otsutuski?


----------



## Patrick (Nov 5, 2014)

Salad for FV


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> *Salad is not Sakura's child!
> *
> 
> FUCK THIS SHIT
> ...



why are trolling, cutejuubi? i know its the last chapter and this forum will be worth shit in two days but........... i really wanted to have a blast with all of us


----------



## Nuuskis (Nov 5, 2014)

To me, all these confirmed pairings and their children with stupid names and designs seems like a joke or a fan-fiction. Shikamaru and Temari are the only couple that makes sense and is actually believeable.

And Gaara looks like Adolf Hitler minus the moustache.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Tsunade and A? But what about Dan?
> 
> 
> And Kakashi&Shizune? Why so random. Even fat Anko would be better.
> ...



I like how she's "Fat Anko" now.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

BTW who fucks with MIGHT GUY?

Fuck the wheelchair... If he opens Gate 7 every girl will be happy


----------



## Kakashisauce (Nov 5, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Tsunade and A? But what about Dan?
> 
> 
> And Kakashi&Shizune? Why so random. Even fat Anko would be better.
> ...



I am SO salty about KakashixShizune. I am McDonalds fries salty. I am deep ocean salty. This is ridic.


----------



## emachina (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke: Salad, stop trying to kill everyone, and stop trying to color your hair and fingernails black.
Salad: No, the world shall feel my wrath! My kitty cat Mr. Mostly Mittens was killed by Konoha ninjas, awakening my MS and forever causing me to be an emo jackass who kills because of love.
Sasuke: Mr. mostly Mittens is fine, see. *holds up cat* What is this really about?
Salad: YOU FUCKING NAMED ME SALAD! Seriously, when a kid named after fancy screw doesn't have the stupidest name in school, there's a fucking problem!


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Poor Salad, everyone ruining her life already by thinking who she belongs to


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> Yeah that's why i was thinking that, it started out with people just saying it to make fun of the fact that her name means salad in Japanese but now that's what's spread out to everywhere



in arabic, her is sarata which is only one letter away from sarada XD


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi confirmed to be Ernie/Modderfakker


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2014)

BEST CHAPTER REACTIONS EVAAAAARR... I might buy the volume just for this shit.. Well done Kishi.. Well FUCKING Done..


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi best provide that proof.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke's favorite food is tomato, he is the Sauce, so it makes sense his daughter would be a salad, tomato salad , put the sauce on it


----------



## Sora (Nov 5, 2014)

cutejuubi is trolling


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> Nah, the sentence isn't structured or written in a way for it to be that. She's just saying "Welcome home, Sarada"
> 
> Really though I'm trying but I can't think of a weirder name meaning in Naruto. Salad



Referring to Evils Spoiler.

Sasuke + Sakura = Sara Da/It's Sara.

Is what what I thought Evil was getting at.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi trying to be Evil.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Sasuke's favorite food is tomato, he is the Sauce, so it makes sense his daughter would be a salad, tomato salad , put the sauce on it



Sakura must be the leftover crumbs ck


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishido said:


> BTW who fucks with MIGHT GUY?
> 
> Fuck the wheelchair... If he opens Gate 7 every girl will be happy



Might Guy doesn't need a woman. Embrace the youth.


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 5, 2014)

FUCK YOU RAIKAGE


----------



## Godpachi (Nov 5, 2014)

Wait, so Lee and 1010 aren't together? Finally, good news.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil confirmed SasuSaku.

It's over guys, give it up.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Fuck you CuteJuubi
Literally having trouble breathing now...


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

why is everyone acting like Raikage and A is something new??? 








why settle for puny dan when you can have a monster co.....


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

Final Jutsu said:


> _"When you become Hokage, lets share a cup of sake together."_
> 
> finally



I thought I was about to get RickRoll'ed


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm actually in pain laughing at this epilogue. This is the first time I've been entertained by this series in over six years.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishido said:


> BTW who fucks with MIGHT GUY?
> 
> Fuck the wheelchair... If he opens Gate 7 every girl will be happy



He wouldn't need the Gate. He's man enough without it for me. Ohohohoho.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 5, 2014)

Doesn't matter what they say in future.

This fandom is never forgetting her as Salad Uchiha


----------



## Raventhal (Nov 5, 2014)

I bet Karui only like Choji for that expansion jutsu.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

Hahah, you a proper ho for this one


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

Best thread at this forum ever


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

A and Tsunade look like a hardcore couple, they should make porn


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm getting more enjoyment out of this than I'll get from the actual chapter


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

Are people for real suggesting that there will be illegitimate children in a kiddie manga? 

I mean, come on


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Raventhal said:


> I bet Karui only like Choji for that expansion jutsu.



Maybe she also likes a man who can eat his fair share and leave room for seconds.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

CA182 said:


> Doesn't matter what they say in future.
> 
> This fandom is never forgetting her as Salad Uchiha


it will remain forever


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

CuteJubbi wants to be Evil so bad.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 5, 2014)

It so hard to hate CuteJuubi,


----------



## Soca (Nov 5, 2014)

guys who the fuck is A?


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke's name ideas are worse than Minato's 100% confirmed.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

*WHAT??!! The Sunflower girl who is with Hinata is not Naruto's daughter??!!

Unbelievable....*


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 5, 2014)

Too bad Kishi already used the name, Uchiha Salad would have been the perfect fit for Uzumaki Meat.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Shiki said:


> I'm getting more enjoyment out of this than I'll get from the actual chapter


same

im glad the chapter is taking this long to come out, we have been having a blast for hours together now


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 5, 2014)

Final Jutsu said:


> _"When you become Hokage, lets share a cup of sake together."_
> 
> finally


i should hunt you down for this. but today is so glorious that i'll let it slide.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Are people for real suggesting that there will be illegitimate children in a kiddie manga?



I wouldn't call Naruto a kiddie's manga.

But then again the Japanese allow their children to read and watch some really weird/adult shit so


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2014)

Marcellina said:


> guys who the fuck is A?



Raikage or are you trolling?


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

Chocho. My stomach hurts.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> He wouldn't need the Gate. He's man enough without it for me. Ohohohoho.





So what's this about kabuto and orochimaru?

I've been looking for answers but this thread is difficult to peruse at the moment.


----------



## Raventhal (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> A and Tsunade look like a hardcore couple, they should make porn



A going full retard with the lightning shroud.  Tsunade like I can heal whatever you can dish.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Sarada is just like Salada

Kurama is just like Kulama


----------



## Sunspear7 (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Kakashi x Shizune



LOL the canon proof I needed.


----------



## Silver Fang (Nov 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Tsunade and Ei, has been speculated for quite a while now
> 
> I'm not surprised



I always thought of them together, as they do seem similar, and like they could have a good bit of chemistry. 

But I wasn't a hardcore shipper, nor did I think it would happen. Just that it would be understandable and fun if they did get together. But I wasn't holding out for it, or anything. So, it was my fun crack-ship thought.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Ready for that Raikage Omoi info. 

Watch Omoi be with Karin or some shit. He's a real dude, he's going to have a nice chick.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

CA182 said:


> Doesn't matter what they say in future.
> 
> This fandom is never forgetting her as Salad Uchiha



 Salad Fan.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Proof or it didn't happen.
> 
> Isn't CuteJuubi the same dude who made a Hagoromo = Uzumaki Clan member thread after every chapter til it was revealed he's an Otsutuski?



that was a  theory.

now, he is posting spoilers. so far, all he posted was true. 

but the last one is fake since we have evidence of it being fake


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

My sides hurt. Best entertainment value I've seen in a while.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 5, 2014)

All these babies remind me of:


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

Marcellina said:


> guys who the fuck is A?



The Raikage Marcelle-senpai <3


----------



## Starstalker (Nov 5, 2014)

FFS it is not out yet? -.-"


----------



## BlackBat17 (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't stop laughing now.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 5, 2014)

I was about to say "end of NF"... dat part 3.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

Goodbye CuteJuubi


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

F5'ng this thread for lols.

Hopefully the chapter won't come out in a while.


----------



## Soca (Nov 5, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> 4th Raikage.



okay

suits her.


----------



## Maracunator (Nov 5, 2014)

*sees the manga leaks of Bolt and Himawari*


----------



## noyha76 (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> *WHAT??!! The Sunflower girl who is with Hinata is not Naruto's daughter??!!
> 
> Unbelievable....*



where you get that from??


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

CA182 said:


> So what's this about kabuto and orochimaru?
> 
> I've been looking for answers but this thread is difficult to peruse at the moment.



Sex with Guy would be like the Ron Burgundy song. Exciting and in the daylight. 



And apparently Kabuto gives the readers an evil smirk and says Oro isn't really dead.


----------



## xXHancockXx (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I love Jiraiya as a character too but this is straight hilarious.
> 
> The fact these pairings seem to be fanfiction-ish is what makes them funny. I mean A and Tsunade together? That's hilarity  in itself. I wonder how many headboards they use nightly I mean seriously now?
> 
> It's just funny to me.



Actually there were some hints in the manga since A seemed to care a lot for Tsunade during their fight against Madara. But I?m still surprised that Kishi still remembers that. 

I think they would make a funny and adorable pairing.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

a little more than one hour to go guys


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 5, 2014)

darui probably hooked up with mabui.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

All these pairings and kids are out there just to make room for new series.  We didn't need every single character to end up with someone, but Kishi went overboard.



noyha76 said:


> where you get that from??



He's trolling.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Maracunator said:


> *sees the manga leaks of Bolt and Himawari*



Good for you, kiddo.


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> And apparently Kabuto gives the readers an evil smirk and says Oro isn't really dead.



Kabuto breaking the fourth wall?


----------



## GodRealmPain (Nov 5, 2014)

That Sauce is the man xD


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> *WHAT??!! The Sunflower girl who is with Hinata is not Naruto's daughter??!!
> 
> Unbelievable....*



Legit, my dad works for Naruto


----------



## BingoLord (Nov 5, 2014)

Longtime lurker here...  Congratz to Kishi. Well played all these years.GG.

I will miss this forum. Hope everyone will be fine. 

It finally ends..


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

noyha76 said:


> where you get that from??



Stop, dude...recognize lame trolling.


----------



## Temar (Nov 5, 2014)

wait i just read all of this is fake? LOOOOOL


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

That fucker Kabuto is still alive and evil? 

Kishi mentioned him, but not Obito? fuck outta here


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

BlackBat17 said:


> I can't stop laughing now.



Go over to NaruSaku and laugh at them.

They will open Gate 9 on you


----------



## falcie (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> a little more than one hour to go guys



Are we really getting the chapter so early?


----------



## Temar (Nov 5, 2014)

whaaaaaatttt?? LOL


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Swear to God guys if they actually translate it as Salad.

Not even too far off from MP.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 5, 2014)

So basically The Last is just a filler with non-canon villain?


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Salad Fan.



so many prison rape jokes


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Rosi said:


> That fucker Kaabuto is still alive and evil?
> 
> Kishi mentioned him, but not Obito?




inb4 Kakashi names his kid Obito.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Gullible motherfuckers in here...


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishi already preparing the plot for part 3

Is Salad here Sakura's daughter?

Kabuto evil

Salad x Bolt

they will fix what should have happened with SasuNaru and Orochimaru


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Nov 5, 2014)

I wonder if I can get in on the ground floor of SaladBurrito.com the next great shipping site of our time.


----------



## Nuuskis (Nov 5, 2014)

Jizznificent said:


> darui probably hooked up with mabui.



Didn't she die with Inoichi and Shikaku?


----------



## Azula (Nov 5, 2014)

Jizznificent said:


> darui probably hooked up with mabui.



She dead

but hey darui needs a vagina so lets revive her


----------



## Tora of Fire (Nov 5, 2014)

What is meant by Sarada being "itchy"?


----------



## urodentis (Nov 5, 2014)

Anyone feel bad for Might Gai? He dies a virgin, and in a wheelchair...


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Swear to God guys if they actually translate it as Salad.
> 
> Not even too far off from MP.



I'm buying the volume if it happens.


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 5, 2014)

All these underage girls 
Time to fap


----------



## CA182 (Nov 5, 2014)

...Ernie is alive too.

What an interesting "ending" to part 2.


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Nov 5, 2014)

I still can't comprehend a fucking thing that is going on right now. Sakura ending up with a guy who tried to kill her and had her feeling like shit most of the time? Tsunade and A? Choji and Karui?

WHAT THE FUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 5, 2014)

Seems that the villain in Naruto: The Last isn't going to be relevant in the long run.
He changed nothing, killed nobody etc.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> So basically The Last is just a filler with non-canon villain?



No it's canon and covers the time between 699 and 700


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Temar said:


> whaaaaaatttt?? LOL


nah, Evil is a legit font


----------



## Impy-Chan (Nov 5, 2014)

Glad people aren't ending up alone/everyone's getting paired off but I hope there's a lot more to these 44 pages. I expect to be ugly sobbing for the rest of eternity.


----------



## Rashman (Nov 5, 2014)

Raventhal said:


> I bet Karui only like Choji for that expansion jutsu.







makes sense though.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 5, 2014)

CA182 said:


> ...Ernie is alive too.
> 
> What an interesting "ending" to part 2.


Don't call it pt. 2 man 

pt. 3 is just like a small manga, so it's not really a pt. 3. It'll probably be a one shot hopefully anyways.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

So besides Juubi being a troll. What happened?


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 5, 2014)

Can someone explain to me how Sasuke agreed on that name?


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 5, 2014)

Temar said:


> whaaaaaatttt?? LOL


if this was true it would be the most awesome troll of all time. but no, just no.


----------



## pinkpandas (Nov 5, 2014)

Tora of Fire said:


> What is meant by Sarada being "itchy"?



bad personal hygiene


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> Gullible motherfuckers in here...



They make it too easy.


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

Temar said:


> whaaaaaatttt?? LOL



Fake, nothing on that twitter page says anything like that.

Someone just went to a random Japanese Naruto-related twitter, took a screenshot, and put text on it


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Korosensei said:


> Seems that the villain in Naruto: The Last isn't going to be relevant in the long run.
> He changed nothing, killed nobody etc.



told ya it was a filler movie


----------



## Pein (Nov 5, 2014)

adee said:


> Don't call it pt. 2 man
> 
> pt. 3 is just like a small manga, so it's not really a pt. 3. It'll probably be a one shot hopefully anyways.



It could be a small arc like the land of waves.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Can someone explain to me how Sasuke agreed on that name?



He doesn't give a darn and wandered away after hearing the name.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Can someone explain to me how Sasuke agreed on that name?


tomato, tomato


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 5, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> She dead
> 
> but hey darui needs a vagina so lets revive her


damn i forgot, the juubi lol.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

It isn't a filler movie. Kishi stated the villain is tied into the original work.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Rosi said:


> That fucker Kabuto is still alive and evil?
> 
> Kishi mentioned him, but not Obito? fuck outta here





Tora of Fire said:


> What is meant by Sarada being "itchy"?



sketchy I guess.



Regarding that Tweet:
Fake.
Looking at it right now.Nothing like that on there.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 5, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Can someone explain to me how Sasuke agreed on that name?


Kishi probably meant to write Sharada, which makes more sense  Sharada comes from Indian mythology.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

Look at it this way, Kishi did the job for you. You didn't have to be clever this time , like with the nicknames Nardo or Sauce. Salad it is.

Sarada sounds way better tho


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

Soon. Salad is coming


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 5, 2014)

this is tiring work.


----------



## Maracunator (Nov 5, 2014)

Temar said:


> whaaaaaatttt?? LOL



Looks to me like the same people who made the fake SJ tweet to rain on the parade of SS fans over chapter 693 are now trying to ruint the parade of NH and SS fans over the chapter 700 leaks 

Some don't understand how karma works, and unknowingly keep on summoning it


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2014)

Why are people reacting so negatively towards the pairings? Many years have past and they no longer have to concern themselves with war; they're going to shack up and have children.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Remember when people said it would be an open ending for the ships?

Good times.


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

Rosi said:


> There are almost 2000 users here, but the forums are working just fine. wtf



I think the bandwidth has been increased


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Seriously though...what IF it turns out that Salad is not Sakura's and Sasuke's daughter...BUT their son instead??!!

"Her" eyes kinda look like Itachi's. Those eyelashes....

That would be rather itchy I think.

Unless it is the obvious with Salad having powerful evil chakra inside of her which works as foreshadowing.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishido said:


> No it's canon and covers the time between 699 and 700



So pretty much where everyone gets laid, or at least when Naruto and Sasuke do.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Can someone explain to me how Sasuke agreed on that name?



sakura: i want to name our daughter something but what? 
sasuke: yeah, i am gonna leave. will be back in a few weeks :/
sakura: but but 
sasuke: byz.
sakura: ........... mother fuck  
a few weeks later...
sasuke: honey, i am home. so what's her name? 
sakura: salad 
sasuke: ............ 
sakura: this should teach you not to ignore me 
sasuke: bitch, you might as well named her dipshit for all i care. i be leaving right now and see you once every few weeks. say bye too.... tofu? yeah, that's her name, right? 
sakura:...........


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 5, 2014)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Starstalker (Nov 5, 2014)

Guess part 3 will be...5-10 chapters filled with nothing really interesting. Mnjeh


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

But ok, if there's one thing I'm happy about is that Tsunade, being a real woman, finally got her a real man 

You know how she be suckin' dat BBC? She be suckin' it like gorrrk gorrrk gmuuruhhghghg


----------



## T.Mari_Uchiha (Nov 5, 2014)

now im waiting the spoilers that Kyuubi will also have puppies


----------



## Pein (Nov 5, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Why are people reacting so negatively towards the pairings? Many years have past and they no longer have to concern themselves with war; they're going to shack up and have children.



yeah, no missions to do might as well bang.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> It isn't a filler movie. Kishi stated the villain is tied into the original work.



lol people still think that guy that looks like a some pretty priest is a villain.NANuto will allow him to live.It will be some lame about needing to keep the clan alive in that world etc.

This time skip is too damn big really.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> sakura: i want to name our daughter something but what?
> sasuke: yeah, i am gonna leave. will be back in a few weeks :/
> sakura: but but
> sasuke: byz.
> ...



Exactly my thoughts


----------



## Garfield (Nov 5, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Soon. Salad is coming


The same server grid is used to host multiple domains and each one gets different bandwidth kinda dynamically according to traffic it experiences. Since NF is suddenly getting abnormally more traffic, the admin had to come in and manually increase the bandwidth for this particular domain after yesterday's crash


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Jizznificent said:


> this is tiring work.



Don't the "three hours" may be a troll


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 5, 2014)

Maybe Cutejuubi was right, Salad is NOT their daughter because salad is a BOY!?


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, the problem might be that in most literary works aimed at younger audiences the approach to relationships is very idealist in nature, as in they stay together for life usually, no divorces, no breakups no nothing. And if there are kids it basically seals the deal. Kinda sad, really


----------



## Sora (Nov 5, 2014)

T.Mari_Uchiha said:


> now im waiting the spoilers that Kyuubi will also have puppies



OMG if that happens I will laugh until I can laugh no more
Kishi ending his manga with a bang


----------



## ErnieChan (Nov 5, 2014)

CA182 said:


> ...Ernie is alive too.
> 
> What an interesting "ending" to part 2.







I was planning to create my last dupe tomorrow... But I just couldn't resist it now. Just look at the party here, it's legendary. So many oldscool members here, familiar 'nicknames'... Sorry if I trolled a few people, but c'monn, don't act like I didn't entertain you guys for the last 50 pages, many got tricked. I've read that many people laughed out loud, so. My job is done. 

Btw, this is my farewell to NF. It would be nice if the mods let me remain here for a couple of hours, but we all know that won't happen. 
I wish you all the best in your lives! 


Grtz, Ernie.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Remember when people said it would be an open ending for the ships?
> 
> Good times.



Wishful thinking on their parts imo, always been. The moment Kishi had Asuma put emphasis on the "King" , thats when I knew damn near everyone from the Konoha 11 would have a kid.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2014)

T.Mari_Uchiha said:


> now im waiting the spoilers that Kyuubi will also have puppies



KurumaxShukaku 

Dat tsundere


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Remember when people said it would be an open ending for the ships?
> 
> Good times.



Didn't this theory get really popular after the NaruHina scene when Neji died?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Seriously though...what IF it turns out that Salad is not Sakura's and Sasuke's daughter...BUT their son instead??!!
> 
> "Her" eyes kinda look like Itachi's. Those eyelashes....
> 
> ...


more yaoi? bring it


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 5, 2014)

It'll be open ending they said
Kishi will troll they said


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 5, 2014)

Saturnine said:


> But ok, if there's one thing I'm happy about is that Tsunade, being a real woman, finally got her a real man
> 
> You know how she be suckin' dat BBC? She be suckin' it like gorrrk gorrrk gmuuruhhghghg


Ay is about to find out the real reason why they call her the legendary sucker.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> sakura: i want to name our daughter something but what?
> sasuke: yeah, i am gonna leave. will be back in a few weeks :/
> sakura: but but
> sasuke: byz.
> ...




How long do they even stay together? Does Sasuke just come over once in a blue moon to fuck her and then go away?

Gives Sakura a lot of time to cheat with Naruto.

That new angle on Narusaku 

Naruto clearly dissatisfied with Hinata's lack of experimentation in the bed


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> sakura: i want to name our daughter something but what?
> sasuke: yeah, i am gonna leave. will be back in a few weeks :/
> sakura: but but
> sasuke: byz.
> ...



Oh Addy.


----------



## Alaude (Nov 5, 2014)

This is the most entertainig thread here in a long time


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 5, 2014)

Best looking child goes to SasuSaku though.

I'm kinda butthurt they didn't give a redhead/byakugan to NaruHina.

>whiskers


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke: Sakura come out
Sakura: Sasuke <3
*drags a baby with him*
Sakura: ?
Sasuke: Take care of it
Sakura: Sasuke... You betrayed me... Who is the mother?
Sasuke: Karin...
Sakura: Where is she
Sasuke: Killed her after naming that kid Salad.
Sakura: Sasuke...
Sasuke: Shut up and go home... Look at the floor... It is dirty. I'm coming back next month
Sakura: But my period starts than
Sasuke: OK so the week after it


----------



## Sunspear7 (Nov 5, 2014)

Why do people think Sasuke is never around? Because he's seen leaving their home or something?

If it's true, it is kinda crap. But he may just be going to work


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Sasuke: Sakura come out
> Sakura: Sasuke <3
> *drags a baby with him*
> Sakura: ?
> ...



Would be awesome if Sasuke was Eddard Stark bringing home the illegitimate child of someone he knows/cares about.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

adee said:


> How long do they even stay together? Does Sasuke just come over once in a blue moon to fuck her and then go away?
> 
> Gives Sakura a lot of time to cheat with Naruto.
> 
> ...



This is Hinata's secret:


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Sasuke: Sakura come out
> Sakura: Sasuke <3
> *drags a baby with him*
> Sakura: ?
> ...



 wow. that was um


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 5, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Don't the "three hours" may be a troll


i'm also talking about this thread. i can't keep up.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Wishful thinking on their parts imo, always been. The moment Kishi had Asuma put emphasis on the "King" , thats when I knew damn near everyone from the Konoha 11 would have a kid.




This series has always been big on the new generations thing. Of course there would be babies. I didn't expect a boom like this, though.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

I thought SasuSaku would traumatize me more but in the end I struggle to give a darn. He probably does whatever he wants anyway and isn't around very often either. Good thing at least this remained in character for him.

Wonder if poor Naruto still has feelings for Sakura and laments the fact how he'd have taken better care of her, and Sakura doesn't even give a shit because she's happy with that she got


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> It'll be open ending they said
> *Kishi will troll they said*


----------



## Super Chief (Nov 5, 2014)

Still can't believe Kishi did that to Anko. _Why?_


----------



## Sunspear7 (Nov 5, 2014)

Saturnine said:


> I thought SasuSaku would traumatize me more but in the end I struggle to give a darn. He probably does whatever he wants anyway and isn't around very often either. Good thing at least this remained in character for him.
> 
> Wonder if poor Naruto still has feelings for Sakura and laments the fact how he'd have taken better care of her, and Sakura doesn't even give a shit because she's happy with that she got



Same here. I don't even care, at least it's funny with all the salt and weird names.


----------



## Nurito (Nov 5, 2014)

do we know roughly when the chapter(s) will be out ?


----------



## Leptirica (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't get why Sasuke is going away to atone or whatever. Isn't that what ending with Sakura is for? Or there was a mistranlation and he's _done_ atoning so he's free to leave?


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Fat Anko does surprise me...she was supposed to be the Revy of this mango.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> more yaoi? bring it



Well...it wouldn't be surprising if Kishi decided to stick to what he is truly good at. 

And to his... bromantic preferences.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2014)

Maybe Kishi killed Neji off cuz he had no suitable pairing


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Anko.

*Does not compute*


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

Ino and Sai's kid is ugly as fuck 

Precious Akimichi is cool though


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

You guys need to leave my bottom bitch Anko alone.


----------



## Kakashisauce (Nov 5, 2014)

My God. Sai and Ino's kid looks like one of the kids from Children of the Damned.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

Sunspear7 said:


> Why do people think Sasuke is never around? Because he's seen leaving their home or something?
> 
> If it's true, it is kinda crap. But he may just be going to work



No it's not crap. Sasuke being a kind, caring father and husband would be crap, because that would be OOC for him. 

Seriously, you're sounding like all those overly romantic female fanfic writers who enjoy portraying their conception of Vegeta and Bulma's 
private moments. Seriously, the appeal of characters such as Vegeta or Sasuke is how little fuck they give. Turn them into loving daddies and they lose all their fucking shine.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

I bet the Choji/Chocho interactions are cute as fuck.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 5, 2014)

Khris said:


> Maybe Kishi killed Neji off cuz he had no suitable pairing


Who does Rock Lee end up with btw


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Does that mean by the way that Anko will be their Teacher like Iruka was to the previous Gen?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

the problem is not how long he stays away, the problem is how often Sakura is getting it


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 5, 2014)

Wait, Cutejuubo was Ernie all along?


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 5, 2014)

I wonder whether we'll be at thread 4 or at thread 5 when the chapter comes out.


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> Still can't believe Kishi did that to Anko. _Why?_



All those dangos man


----------



## pinkpandas (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke goes away before the epilogue then he comes back and settles down, just bc he's walking outside in the spoilers doen't mean he's far away lmao


----------



## Raventhal (Nov 5, 2014)

So do you think Naruto uses Shadow clones on Hinata or even taught Hinata shadow clones?


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

adee said:


> Who does Rock Lee end up with btw



Expect a girl in green spandex with buns in her hair and bushy brows with Lee's attitude but Tenten's usefulness.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 5, 2014)

Saturnine said:


> No it's not crap. Sasuke being a kind, caring father and husband would be crap, because that would be OOC for him.
> 
> Seriously, you're sounding like all those overly romantic female fanfic writers who enjoy portraying their conception of Vegeta and Bulma's
> private moments. Seriously, the appeal of characters such as Vegeta or Sasuke is how little fuck they give. Turn them into loving daddies and they lose all their fucking shine.



Well the difference between Vegeta and Sasuke... Sasuke went nuts cuz of his family being killed and later by Itachi.

Now he is normal... And besides of his past taking care of his family as he cared for Itachi... He says fuck you bitches... I'm out for some weeks.

If they just live in the woods together... No problem. But if he still wanders the world for month leacing his women alone... Nope, even more in Sasuke's case after his past


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> I bet the Choji/Chocho interactions are cute as fuck.



Part 3 would be worth it just to see Chouji doting over his little mixed baby.


----------



## Cord (Nov 5, 2014)

Kakashisauce said:


> My God. Sai and Ino's kid looks like one of the kids from Children of the Damned.



Kishi should've just given the kid Sai's hair color and let him have the rest of Ino's features.


----------



## KingBoo (Nov 5, 2014)

urodentis said:


> Anyone feel bad for Might Gai? He dies a virgin, and in a wheelchair...



his spring time of youth ain't over until he's dead


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Khris said:


> Maybe Kishi killed Neji off cuz he had no suitable pairing



Either NejiTenTen or NejiKurotsuchi or NejiSamui.

There are still some free females left.

Neji died for NaruHina though.

A true martyr and champion for shippingdom.


----------



## Coffee Driven (Nov 5, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Remember when people said it would be an open ending for the ships?
> 
> Good times.



Those were good times indeed!


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

Raventhal said:


> So do you think Naruto uses Shadow clones on Hinata or even taught Hinata shadow clones?



The possibilities are _endless_.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Expect a girl in green spandex with buns in her hair and bushy brows with Lee's attitude but Tenten's usefulness.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

everyones clowning salads name but are forgetting that naruto's name is basically some oodles and noodles


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Nov 5, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> Still can't believe Kishi did that to Anko. _Why?_



This whole thing is starting to feel like a fucking parody, a damn joke. Kishi has lost his mind.


----------



## WT (Nov 5, 2014)

I bet the chapter will come out in about 11-15 hours.

Historically, if its not out by this time, it comes out within that time frame. 

So chill guys and go do your stuff.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

They'd just be bickering over Chips until Karui has to step in hitting Chouji with ChouChou laughing.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Nov 5, 2014)

Saturnine said:


> No it's not crap. Sasuke being a kind, caring father and husband would be crap, because that would be OOC for him.
> 
> Seriously, you're sounding like all those overly romantic female fanfic writers who enjoy portraying their conception of Vegeta and Bulma's
> private moments. Seriously, the appeal of characters such as Vegeta or Sasuke is how little fuck they give. Turn them into loving daddies and they lose all their fucking shine.



I meant it would be crap for Sakura.  I don't care about SasuSaku, I have no conceptions of their relationship in my mind whatsoever.


----------



## NessPSI (Nov 5, 2014)

Lee is just to youthfull to be tied down to anyone.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> the problem is not how long he stays away, the problem is how often Sakura is getting it



Heh. Heheheh. Hah.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> Kishi should've just given the kid Sai's hair color and let him have the rest of Ino's features.


it looks justmso fucking wrong with this pale color and blond hair+blue eyes

its albine


----------



## G (Nov 5, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> Still can't believe Kishi did that to Anko. _Why?_



Is it really Anko?


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> I wonder whether we'll be at thread 4 or at thread 5 when the chapter comes out.



Did it EVER get that far?

I doubt even Pain destroying Konoha chapter or the Obito reveal chapter caused such an overflow of posts.

Usually we barely approached 1000 posts. Especially lately.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

Shiki said:


> Ino and Sai's kid is ugly as fuck
> 
> Precious Akimichi is cool though



Precious Akimichi <3<3<3 

Watashi wa Akimichi Purēchosu da! 

Oh my fucking sides. Ahahahahahha



Kakashisauce said:


> My God. Sai and Ino's kid looks like one of the kids from Children of the Damned.



Yeah and you know what the funny thing is? This pairing just shows what a shallow, superficial cunt Ino really is! I mean seriously, Sai? She couldn't get Sasuke so she fell for the next best thing, because what, he happens to look just like Sasuke? Catch me a hot-ass trophy husband? What a fucking disgrace


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> everyones clowning salads name but are forgetting that naruto's name is basically some oodles and noodles



Yeah, called Narutomaki.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

So Gai is still in a wheelchair.
He is still badass even in such state, but damn, Kishi, that's just cruel


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 5, 2014)

Raventhal said:


> So do you think Naruto uses Shadow clones on Hinata or even taught Hinata shadow clones?




**


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> Fat Anko does surprise me...she was supposed to be the Revy of this mango.



Fap to her old design you degenerate scumbag.





















shii ihh hot up in da sihhh right now shiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Rain (Nov 5, 2014)

Jizznificent said:


> darui probably hooked up with mabui.



she's dead, fagito nuked her.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 5, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> Kishi should've just given the kid Sai's hair color and let him have the rest of Ino's features.



problem is Ino has no particular feature. With black hair would have been anonymous


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 5, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> I wonder whether we'll be at thread 4 or at thread 5 when the chapter comes out.



I wonder how many duplicate threads will there be once the chapter comes out.


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

toilet said:


> Is it really Anko?



Yep, they call her Anko-sensei


----------



## Milo- (Nov 5, 2014)

So, is likely at all that the translated chapter will come out during the next 5 or so hours?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Rosi said:


> So Gai is still in a wheelchair.
> He is still badass even in such state, but damn, Kishi, that's just cruel



At least he's trained walking on his arms.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 5, 2014)

Rain said:


> she's dead, fagito nuked her.


yeah someone else reminded me.


----------



## G (Nov 5, 2014)

adee said:


> Who does Rock Lee end up with btw



Has to be Tenten. Has to be Tenten. Has to be Tenten. Has to be Tenten.


----------



## Eveletta (Nov 5, 2014)

*When is the manga?  I'm excited!!*


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

Sunspear7 said:


> I meant it would be crap for Sakura.  I don't care about SasuSaku, I have no conceptions of their relationship in my mind whatsoever.



Same here brah, I can literally not imagine in what ways this would work. I mean theoretically it could, Sakura is so madly and stupidly in love that Sasuke doesn't need to do shit and she'll still be happy. Well, maybe sometimes show her the D and do the deed. After which he'll simply take a shower and leave.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 5, 2014)

Raventhal said:


> So do you think Naruto uses Shadow clones on Hinata or even taught Hinata shadow clones?



He uses shadow clones for sexy time, that's not even a question.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 5, 2014)

Shout out to Minato for being a fail again


----------



## Rain (Nov 5, 2014)

No, chapter will come out in 12+ hours.

edit: fuck this thread i'm out of here.


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

above 5500 posts overall1111

success


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 5, 2014)

Eveletta said:


> *When is the manga?  I'm excited!!*


Today is when the manga.


----------



## Raventhal (Nov 5, 2014)

WT said:


> I bet the chapter will come out in about 11-15 hours.
> 
> Historically, if its not out by this time, it comes out within that time frame.
> 
> So chill guys and go do your stuff.



Its 44 pages so it might take more time than normal though.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 5, 2014)

Rosi said:


> So Gai is still in a wheelchair.
> He is still badass even in such state, but damn, Kishi, that's just cruel



that's very realistic, I like it. He should have died, so a wheelchair is the least Kishi could do.


----------



## Kakashisauce (Nov 5, 2014)

Saturnine said:


> Precious Akimichi <3<3<3
> 
> Watashi wa Akimichi Purēchosu da!
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHA. _Precious_. Amazing. I am cracking up.

Also....Saturnine, I had that thought as soon as I found out they shacked up. I can't believe Kishi ACTUALLY put Ino and Sai together when Sakura (or Ino? I think it was Sakura) said Sai looks like Sasuke, and he was Sasuke's literal replacement in Team 7. That is just not classy, Kishi.


----------



## santanico (Nov 5, 2014)

toilet said:


> Has to be Tenten. Has to be Tenten. Has to be Tenten. Has to be Tenten.



yes plz


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

toilet said:


> Has to be Tenten. Has to be Tenten. Has to be Tenten. Has to be Tenten.



Rock Lee x Choji's Mother. 


It is true. Google it.


----------



## mrsaphen (Nov 5, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Shout out to Minato for being a fail again



No this is a shout out to Naruto (Kishimoto) for being fail again.


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

I wonder if Lee volunteered to take care of Gai's lower parts


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh Sai
Many thought you were gay and now you bang one the hottest females in the series


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

adee said:


> How long do they even stay together? Does Sasuke just come over once in a blue moon to fuck her and then go away?
> 
> Gives Sakura a lot of time to cheat with Naruto.
> 
> ...



yeah, the inherit the whiskers but not the eyes..... kishi


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> above 5500 posts overall1111
> 
> success



Yup, nothing since the Obito reveal did incite a madness that came anywhere close to that.

By the way, any Rinnegan news? I was so busy checking this shitstorm that I barely had time to look at the databook thread.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

he's actually wearing a fucking Bolt  it makes sense now


----------



## Plot Hole (Nov 5, 2014)

God help us, Sai mixed with Ino looks like a bad OC... D:


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Boo, after the spoiler dump this morning I thought we'd have the chapter by the time I got home. 

Lots of salt over SasuSaku, damn people. At least give the chapters/movie a chance to flesh out their deal before you get all angsty about it. Just because you know the ending doesn't mean the story's over yet.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

mrsaphen said:


> No this is a shout out to Naruto (Kishimoto) for being fail again.



Why? What the hell does it matter that Sakura reminds Minato of Kushina? It isn't like Naruto is destined to fall in love with a duplicate of his mother. lol not a fail at all.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Plot Hole said:


> God help us, Sai mixed with Ino looks like a bad OC... D:




How can two such pretty persons have so ugly child? How could Kishi fail that?


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 5, 2014)

mrsaphen said:


> No this is a shout out to Naruto (Kishimoto) for being fail again.


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 this is ridiculous


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Shout out to Minato for being a fail again



It's not exactly a fail on his part. Kushina wanted Naruto to find someone like her, but at the same time she probably hoped he'd turn out like Minato. He ended up like his mother so, for the purpose of balancing out the scales, it'd make more sense for him to end up with someone more docile.


----------



## santanico (Nov 5, 2014)

mrsaphen said:


> No this is a shout out to Naruto (Kishimoto) for being fail again.



                         .


----------



## Harbour (Nov 5, 2014)

Minato will be disappointed seeing Boruto's hair style. Fucking Pokemon-style all around.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

But I mean seriously? I can't fucking live down how Ino is such superficial skank ho... instead of falling for someone with whom she's got a bond or something, or a meaningful relationship - say, Shikamaru, she falls for a dude completely bereft of personality just because he's hot. And even lets him knock her up. I just... can't this  

Though to be fair, this moment provides a pretty decent amount of satisfaction in retrospect - as you probably remember Sai called Sakura an ugly bitch and called Ino "gorgeous", Sakura was fucking livid then 

And as for Shikamaru... him ending up with Temari is another thing I hate. I hate the trope of two characters insisting they don't even like each other, neve being shown in romantic situations or never giving any hints besides drawing the characters in the same panel just to be put together in the end. I mean, it's like what people say doesn't fucking matter anymore.


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

there aren't any new pics/spoilers?


----------



## mrsaphen (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm no ghost... salt doesn't work against me. 

Ps: I'm not interested in shipping. Just Obito, that's the only thing that is interesting to me in this Manga.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 5, 2014)

Gunners said:


> It's not exactly a fail on his part. Kushina wanted Naruto to find someone like her, but at the same time she probably hoped he'd turn out like Minato. He ended up like his mother so, for the purpose of balancing out the scales, it'd make more sense for him to end up with someone more docile.



IMHO, it was the greatest red herring in this series, even better than Tobi/Madara ones.

I hope they make a reference in the movie/epilogue so I can say "told you".


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Nov 5, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> he's actually wearing a fucking Bolt  it makes sense now



Yep, it's a parody. It fucking has to be.


----------



## Sete (Nov 5, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Minato will be disappointed seeing Boruto's hair style. Fucking Pokemon-style all around.


I hope you are not harbouring any resentment...


----------



## Sora (Nov 5, 2014)

yeah Naruto's kids do like pokemon characters


----------



## Azula (Nov 5, 2014)

Ino settled for sai because he reminds her of sasuke, not because of anything else


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 5, 2014)

The only good thing that this chapter will hold is Sasuke, Shikamaru, Gaara, and Gai.


----------



## Raventhal (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> yeah, the inherit the whiskers but not the eyes..... kishi



Confirmed Naruto uses BM in bed, likely SM combo as well.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Gunners said:


> It's not exactly a fail on his part. Kushina wanted Naruto to find someone like her, but at the same time she probably hoped he'd turn out like Minato. He ended up like his mother so, for the purpose of balancing out the scales, it'd make more sense for him to end up with someone more docile.




That's true. Naruto didn't end up like Minato but like Kushina, so he's going to need someone like Minato, not someone like Kushina. Step in, Hinata.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> there aren't any new pics/spoilers?



Nope. In a couple of hours we might have more.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

the moment naruto touched Hinata's blood with his fist confirmed that they would be together


----------



## Raventhal (Nov 5, 2014)

Gaara kind of reminds me a Robin.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Shout out to Minato for being a fail again



First the databook, now this. Minato getting trolled in retrospect.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 5, 2014)

Here is my prediction for part 3.

The story is going to be a rehash of the Zabuza arc, possibly even taking place at the same location.

Obviously Buroto and Salad.... (Typing those names just made me laugh) kids end up on team 7 together and their squad leader probably ends up being Tenten.

They end up going an adventure to the Land of Waves, and they end up facing some rouge ninja and Buroto saves the day by TNJing the bad guy.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 5, 2014)

Anko just let herself go. It happens, perfectly normal. And she seems to have much better personality now atleast 

Also wonder if she's actually Haruno Salad. Sasuke seems very distant so i doubt that theyre married


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> there aren't any new pics/spoilers?



3 hours have passed..... i think


----------



## CA182 (Nov 5, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> he's actually wearing a fucking Bolt  it makes sense now





Oh my god kishi. That's a terrible level of terrible ahaha


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

Boruto's hairstyle actually reminds me of Max from Beyblade, first season. It's a fucking carbon copy in fact.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

strongarm85 said:


> Here is my prediction for part 3.
> 
> The story is going to be a rehash of the Zabuza arc, possibly even taking place at the same location.
> 
> ...



I'd start a Kickstarter specifically to ask Kishi to Roada Rolla Da everyone instead...


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 5, 2014)

Still I wish Hinata met with Minato.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 5, 2014)

Ahh this Evil spoiler finally makes sense now. I believe what Sarada was saying is that what she has in common with Bolt is that he is a momma's boy and she is a daddy's girl.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 5, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Still I wish Hinata met with Minato.



Why the fuck are you so invested into this.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Still I wish Hinata met with Minato.



Can't have your cake and eat it too...


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

*CuteJuubi@* stop faking spoilers.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 5, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> First the databook, now this. Minato getting trolled in retrospect.



Not really.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

chauronity said:


> Anko just let herself go. It happens, perfectly normal. And she seems to have much better personality now atleast



Anko's probably rivaling Peg's mother in weight now.


----------



## MissDYay (Nov 5, 2014)

So many of the spoilers seem like some crazy crack fanfiction.
Has Evil confirmed anything else in the past few hours? I have Uni in 2 hours and I literally slept 4.
Only for the ending of Naruto would this happen lol.
I just keep thinking back on Part 1 Sasuke and how he regarded Sakura... And all the times in Part II when he completely disregarded her presence and treated her like an annoying distraction. 
So much troll Kishi. Lmao.


----------



## smurfette (Nov 5, 2014)

waah...just found out there's gonna be part 3...

Naruto's kids are super cute! And Sasuke's daughter looks like Sasuke. 

So sad that Gai Sensei is in a wheelchair.


----------



## emachina (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> the problem is not how long he stays away, the problem is how often Sakura is getting it



About as often as Tenten is useful.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Ahh this Evil spoiler finally makes sense now. I believe what Sarada was saying is that what she has in common with Bolt is that he is a momma's boy and she is a daddy's girl.



what the hell are you blabbering about?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

You guys are digging.

What's so terrible about wearing a bolt around his neck? Oh you gaiz.


----------



## thelonewolf (Nov 5, 2014)

so the red sting of fate that bought naruto and hinata  together was the red scarf that hinata bough naruto


----------



## Stan Lee (Nov 5, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> Boo, after the spoiler dump this morning I thought we'd have the chapter by the time I got home.
> 
> Lots of salt over SasuSaku, damn people. At least give the chapters/movie a chance to flesh out their deal before you get all angsty about it. Just because you know the ending doesn't mean the story's over yet.



Sasuke helped revived Juubi which killed Ino's father...


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

Ok guys, peace out. Been fun, I'll be back when the chapter's out. Probably several hours after that. Hee hee.

Really funny thread tho


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Anko's probably rivaling Peg's mother in weight now.



Fuck yes MwC!

But can Anko be cookin'...with Butter?


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> Can't have your cake and eat it too...



Yeah but still I find that whole deal "bad writing". What a fucking troll.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 5, 2014)

Is Anko an honorary member of the Akimichi clan?


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

there are 1500 people watching this thread.this may be a whole time record in telegrams.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

I love my fries salty anyway. Nomnom.


----------



## Super Chief (Nov 5, 2014)

There is no "red string of fate" equivalent in NH. There's nothing there at all. You're fooling yourselves if you think NH came into play early on. Kishimoto changed his mind about NS, and that's it.

If NH was meant to be canon from the get-go, we would've gotten more development. Instead, we have to watch a shitty movie to see how it happens.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Yeah but still I find that whole deal "bad writing". What a fucking troll.



My advice?

Seek the wisdom of Based Araki.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> Fuck yes MwC!
> 
> But can Anko be cookin'...with Butter?



Anko's description: rotund and blimplike 


"KAKASHIIIIIIIIIIIIII!"








Oh, wait, that's right, Kakashi got what's her name with the pig.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 5, 2014)

Zero Requiem said:


> Sasuke helped revived Juubi which killed Ino's father...


It's like poetry.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> what the hell are you blabbering about?



Figure it out smart one.


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Nov 5, 2014)

Mirin Bolt's ability to casually have SSJ Mode active as he defaces the Hokage stone faces.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> there are 1500 people watching this thread.this may be a whole time record in telegrams.


we had more yesterday no


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> There is no "red string of fate" equivalent in NH. There's nothing there at all. You're fooling yourselves if you think NH came into play early on. Kishimoto changed his mind about NS, and that's it.
> 
> If NH was meant to be canon from the get-go, we would've gotten more development. Instead, we have to watch a shitty movie to see how it happens.



Salt lick level...are you by chance near a stable?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

After this weeks and the last chapters... I'm going to take a break until the short series in 2015 comes... then the movie.... and then part 3 or sequel ( yes I believe it will happen )


----------



## johnnyboy1 (Nov 5, 2014)

The thing people need to take home is that naruto finally got laid.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> we had more yesterday no



yeah we had 2000+ people this morning


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> he's actually wearing a fucking Bolt  it makes sense now



 ahahha adorkable

but imo, Naruto's kids look better in the movie. Which is weird, because it's usually the other way round.



And damn, having read some of the previous pages, SS gets people mad. And here we thought NS would cause the biggest shitstorm if it became canon  I even remember there was a thread on NF once about this.


----------



## TRN (Nov 5, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> There is no "red string of fate" equivalent in NH. There's nothing there at all. You're fooling yourselves if you think NH came into play early on. Kishimoto changed his mind about NS, and that's it.
> 
> If NH was meant to be canon from the get-go, we would've gotten more development. Instead, we have to watch a shitty movie to see how it happens.



So much


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

so this is why sasuke only has one child. one was already too much for him


----------



## Sete (Nov 5, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> There is no "red string of fate" equivalent in NH. There's nothing there at all. You're fooling yourselves if you think NH came into play early on. Kishimoto changed his mind about NS, and that's it.
> 
> If NH was meant to be canon from the get-go, we would've gotten more development. Instead, we have to watch a shitty movie to see how it happens.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> You guys are digging.
> 
> What's so terrible about wearing a bolt around his neck? Oh you gaiz.



indeed, Burrito just wants to be like his father

hm, I can already see it, both Burrito and Salad with dem daddy issues

perfect couple in the making


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 5, 2014)

kurama looks like he does'nt stay inside naruto anymore??

I wonder if naruto just let bijuu's live normally


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyu said:


> Not really.



You're right. The databook was mostly trolling his fanbase.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Nov 5, 2014)

Why is there no Orochimaru in any of spoilers?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2014)

Saturnine said:


> And as for Shikamaru... him ending up with Temari is another thing I hate. I hate the trope of two characters insisting they don't even like each other, neve being shown in romantic situations or never giving any hints besides drawing the characters in the same panel just to be put together in the end. I mean, it's like what people say doesn't fucking matter anymore.



1) They get on well. 
2) They respect one another. 
3) Shikamaru dreamed of being with Temari. 

Some of the pairings cam out of left field but that wasn't one of them.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> There is no "red string of fate" equivalent in NH. There's nothing there at all. *You're fooling yourselves if you think NH came into play early on.* Kishimoto changed his mind about NS, and that's it.
> 
> If NH was meant to be canon from the get-go, we would've gotten more development. Instead, we have to watch a shitty movie to see how it happens.



Says the one refusing the truth.


----------



## thelonewolf (Nov 5, 2014)

bolt has better life since naruto can teach him tough love while saske doesnt care of her daughter


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 5, 2014)

"Short series" will be "short" compared to Naruto and Shonen Jump standard. It may be 15 volumes or even more. Still "short" compared to 72 volume series.


----------



## MissDYay (Nov 5, 2014)

Let's be real here. Salad is just Female Sasuke.
Bolt is just Naruto 2.0.

Kishi. Why didn't you just create an alternate ending for the fujoshi. You literally made a new generation of clones just so that NaruSasu can be het. kek.
It's all too much.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 5, 2014)

LET me just post this here 

last page of Ch. 686


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> there are 1500 people watching this thread.this may be a whole time record in telegrams.





This was earlier today.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> indeed, Burrito just wants to be like his father
> 
> hm, I can already see it, both Burrito and Salad with dem daddy issues
> 
> perfect couple in the making



I think it is adorable. <33

Making fun of it is like making fun of girls called "Star" for wearing a star necklace.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 5, 2014)

Minato homage


----------



## mayumi (Nov 5, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Can someone explain to me how Sasuke agreed on that name?



Who said he was even there when the daughter was named?


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Saturnine on some srs weed hating ShikaTema...


----------



## soulnova (Nov 5, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> There is no "red string of fate" equivalent in NH. There's nothing there at all. You're fooling yourselves if you think NH came into play early on. Kishimoto changed his mind about NS, and that's it.
> 
> If NH was meant to be canon from the get-go, we would've gotten more development. Instead, we have to watch a shitty movie to see how it happens.



Your tears. They are delicious.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> LET me just post this here
> 
> last page of Ch. 686



Why? It isn't like 699 is out so why would you leave this here?


----------



## Sora (Nov 5, 2014)

can someone ban that guy?


----------



## hehey (Nov 5, 2014)

Why isnt Kakashi with the Ramen Shop girl!!!?? This some bullshit yo


----------



## Kakashisauce (Nov 5, 2014)

Uh...yah. ShikaTema is NOT random. Those two danced around each other in extremely obvious ways. Temari constantly outright complemented Shikamaru, and then Shikamaru's dream just happened to have Temari in it. I like that pairing a lot, actually. It seems to be the only final pairing I DO like.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 5, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> There is no "red string of fate" equivalent in NH. There's nothing there at all. You're fooling yourselves if you think NH came into play early on. Kishimoto changed his mind about NS, and that's it.
> 
> If NH was meant to be canon from the get-go, we would've gotten more development. Instead, we have to watch a shitty movie to see how it happens.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 5, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> This was earlier today.



bithch please, it actually got to 2100


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

> Boo, after the spoiler dump this morning I thought we'd have the chapter by the time I got home.
> 
> *Lots of salt over SasuSaku, damn people. At least give the chapters/movie a chance to flesh out their deal before you get all angsty about it.* Just because you know the ending doesn't mean the story's over yet.



Honestly, more information might make it even worse. It's probably a good thing if they just show a timeskip and a little bit of stuff.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2014)

Ao, Inoichi, Shikaku and Neji: Individuals Bz trolled out of a resurrection.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

you are really


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Kakashisauce said:


> Uh...yah. ShikaTema is NOT random. Those two danced around each other in extremely obvious ways. Temari constantly outright complemented Shikamaru, and then Shikamaru's dream just happened to have Temari in it. I like that pairing a lot, actually. It seems to be the only final pairing I DO like.



It was the only fucking pairing that actually MADE SENSE!


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> LET me just post this here
> 
> last page of Ch. 686



I am so tempted to just thrash you with red. Don't do it.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishi can expand so much now....


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 5, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> LET me just post this here
> 
> last page of Ch. 686



Thank you my son.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

Already enough jimmies rustled over SasuSaku with Salad.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke is studying the tree.  Yes _that_ tree and no one has mentioned anything about it yet.   

He probably lives with his family and I over-reacted thinking he just abandoned them.  No, Sasuke does love his family. Sara knows it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Raiden said:


> Honestly, more information might make it even worse. It's probably a good thing if they just show a timeskip and a little bit of stuff.



I don't think it would hurt.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 5, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> bithch please, it actually got to 2100





I win :ignoramus


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> bithch please, it actually got to 2100


yesterday before the crash it had more than 2000 guests alone


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

mayumi said:


> Who said he was even there when the daughter was named?



but he was when she was made ...


----------



## emachina (Nov 5, 2014)

My P3 prediction, Sasuke sits his kids down to tell them an incredible story. The story of How I Tried to Kill Your Mother.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> kurama looks like he does'nt stay inside naruto anymore??
> 
> I wonder if naruto just let bijuu's live normally



I believe it is just one of the Kurama halves. Yin, most likely.

And I'm really glad for this. That "reunion supervisor" crap was bullshit.

Why not let Kurama enjoy freedom while part of him remains with Naruto to provide chakra?

It wouldn't have made sense.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Nov 5, 2014)

Pan Arkadiusz said:


> Why is there no Orochimaru in any of spoilers?



There is, he is dead. Off-paneled by Kishi.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> I don't think it would hurt.



I know you don't .


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishi gives us How I Met Your Mother ending.

It's Nardo telling his kids about Sakura-chan all along.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I believe it is just one of the Kurama halves. Yin, most likely.
> 
> And I'm really glad for this. That "reunion supervisor" crap was bullshit.
> 
> ...



WE ARE FIGHTING DREAMERSSSS


----------



## Super Chief (Nov 5, 2014)

lol you kids crack me up.

It's not salt. It's simple fact. Naruto and Hinata never even had a conversation and now he falls in love with her after years of Kishi shoving paralols down our throats?

Sasuke turns into RTN!Sasuke and has a sudden interest in Sakura? Kakashi ends up with Shizune because reasons. Chōji decides vanilla ain't it for him no more and has a mini Precious. Ino goes for grey dick. Anko goes from the baddest bitch to the fattest bitch.

None of this shit makes sense.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

you know, we could think of another internet place to meet case NF goes down when the chapter gets released. Reddit maybe?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

so shikaku, inochi, mabui ao and neji are really dead?.....damn


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

emachina said:


> My P3 prediction, Sasuke sits his kids down to tell them an incredible story. The story of How I Tried to Kill Your Mother.



 there most likely won't be a shitty "twist" at the end of Naruto though.


----------



## ueharakk (Nov 5, 2014)

What if future hinata didn't actually have a kid with naruto, but instead cut up her own daughter's face so people would think Naruto is the father?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> *Kishi gives us How I Met Your Mother ending.*
> 
> It's Nado telling his kids about Sakura-chan all along.



Get your shit and GTFO


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Raiden said:


> Honestly, more information might make it even worse. It's probably a good thing if they just show a timeskip and a little bit of stuff.



Now I want more just for the chaos. And coincidentally the movie takes place with Sasuke returning, so his promise to Sakura was probably about to be kept before she left.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

Looks like that bandwith increase is doing a lot of good. 

My tyga Mbxx.


----------



## samishige (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm pretty much used with Salad, she looks nothing Sakura and that's enough for me. 
Older Sasuke is simply gorgeous.


----------



## ZE (Nov 5, 2014)

I doubt part three will be an action manga considering how Naruto, Sasuke etc. are all alive. No villain will be capable of threatening the kids with them around.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 5, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> lol you kids crack me up.
> 
> It's not salt. It's simple fact. Naruto and Hinata never even had a conversation and now he falls in love with her after years of Kishi shoving paralols down our throats?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> Ino goes for grey dick.



 Damn, InoSai is the epitome of pairing the spairs.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Kishi gives us How I Met Your Mother ending.
> 
> It's Nardo telling his kids about Sakura-chan all along.



That ending was straight up shit. 

It wouldn't be so funny because it was already done. 



Raiden said:


> I know you don't .


----------



## Azula (Nov 5, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> What if future hinata didn't actually have a kid with naruto, but instead gave hercut up her own daughter's face so people would think Naruto is the father?



that would be disturbing but more interesting to see the psycho hinata


----------



## Sete (Nov 5, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> lol you kids crack me up.
> 
> It's not salt. It's simple fact. Naruto and Hinata never even had a conversation and now he falls in love with her after years of Kishi *shoving paralols* down our throats?
> 
> ...




If you had a better grasp of the manga you would see its not that far-fetched.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

*Major request*

This is the final chapter of Naruto we have together.  Every week we come to the forums and share a moment like the dysfunctional family we are.  We laugh and fight.

Let's just stop complaining about whose ship is right and wrongness and we other or not you are happy or mad because these are your fellow fans who truly enjoy Naruto no matter how much we criticize it.

Ships are all finalized. So no more insulting ship wars.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

samishige said:


> I'm pretty much used with Salad, she looks nothing Sakura and that's enough for me.
> Older Sasuke is simply gorgeous.


isnt he

im still blown away with his dark, sexy, manly new looks


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> lol you kids crack me up.
> 
> It's not salt. It's simple fact. Naruto and Hinata never even had a conversation and now he falls in love with her after years of Kishi shoving paralols down our throats?
> 
> ...







NaruHina makes sense,and those pages sealed the deal.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> You guys are digging.
> 
> What's so terrible about wearing a bolt around his neck? Oh you gaiz.



"OMG Kishi! Is that kid wearing a red shirt , you sure have outdone yourself this time Troll." You would think most of them were 14 with the way they react to shit. Or worse, over 40.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

ZE said:


> I doubt part three will be an action manga considering how Naruto, Sasuke etc. are all alive. No villain will be capable of threatening the kids with them around.



Kishi could easily invent a villain as strong as Naruto if not stronger.  Or he could take the route of having Naruto nerfed or sidelined.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

the best part is that Sasuke seems to have gotten black, Snape-like clothes 

damn


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

Meanwhile Kiba and Shino, completely forgotten by the plotline, dart off to star in a buddy cop film.

Shino is the tough, by the book cop who knows the streets like the back of his hand.
Kiba is the wild cop with a K-9 partner who doesn't play by the rules.

Featuring Kankuro as The Chief


----------



## Parallax (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishi is pro domestic abuse


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

In before he goes crazy again.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> *There is no "red string of fate" equivalent in NH*. There's nothing there at all. You're fooling yourselves if you think NH came into play early on. Kishimoto changed his mind about NS, and that's it.
> 
> If NH was meant to be canon from the get-go, we would've gotten more development. Instead, we have to watch a shitty movie to see how it happens.




*Spoiler*: __ 








You were saying?


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Meanwhile Kiba and Shino, completely forgotten by the plotline, dart off to star in a buddy cop film.
> 
> Shino is the tough, by the book cop who knows the streets like the back of his hand.
> Kiba is the wild cop with a K-9 partner who doesn't play by the rules.
> ...



Rains honestly why are you not a scriptwriter?

Genius level.

Would Shikamaru and Chouji at least have cameos?


----------



## Fay (Nov 5, 2014)

Glad cutejuubi is a troll.

I have to say Sasuke is incredibly good looking . He and Shikamaru seem to be the only ones who look like men instead of boys .


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> lol you kids crack me up.
> 
> It's not salt. It's simple fact. Naruto and Hinata never even had a conversation and now he falls in love with her after years of Kishi shoving paralols down our throats?
> 
> ...





Does it hurt? Does it sting? Does it make you cry?




Damn son I've seen denial before but this is just sad. 



Rindaman said:


> "OMG Kishi! Is that kid wearing a red shirt , you sure have outdone yourself this time Troll." You would think most of them were 14 with the way they react to shit. Or worse, over 40.


----------



## Plot Hole (Nov 5, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> lol you kids crack me up.
> 
> It's not salt. It's simple fact. Naruto and Hinata never even had a conversation and now he falls in love with her after years of Kishi shoving paralols down our throats?
> 
> ...


Well ya know, remember Sakura's fake confession? And how many times it has been dropped that she loves and always has loved Sasuke?
Reading comp bro learn it.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 5, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> kurama looks like he does'nt stay inside naruto anymore??
> 
> I wonder if naruto just let bijuu's live normally



I figure either Yang Kurama never returned to within Naruto and that's him or Naruto simply always has a clone around which is in full Kyuubi mode with Kurama in charge of the mode.



Plot Hole said:


> Well ya know, remember Sakura's fake confession? And how many times it has been dropped that she loves and always has loved Sasuke?
> Reading comp bro learn it.



Probably less often that it has been dropped that Sasuke never cared for Sakura in any romantic way. XD


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Kishi gives us How I Met Your Mother ending.
> 
> It's Sasuke telling his kids about Sakura-chan all along.



!

Now it makes sense.


----------



## lain2501 (Nov 5, 2014)

question is, are we gonna get an other itachi panel or line?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Fay said:


> Glad cutejuubi is a troll.
> 
> I have to say Sasuke is incredibly good looking . He and Shikamaru seem to be the only ones who look like men instead of boys .



If they didn't fuck Kiba up he clearly would have been the manliest among them. I mean that sketch.


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> you know, we could think of another internet place to meet case NF goes down when the chapter gets released. Reddit maybe?



We all know is going to crash s hard, not even the mother will recognize it, so yea good call good call.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm calling "Salad", Sara, from now on


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> LET me just post this here
> 
> last page of Ch. 686



You'll burn in hell for this.


----------



## ueharakk (Nov 5, 2014)

has anyone called to attention the fact that Naruto's kid looks like a super saiyan?


----------



## GodRealmPain (Nov 5, 2014)

Wasn't Sara that Girl from the Naruto Movie the lost tower or whatever?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> Rains honestly why are you not a scriptwriter?
> 
> Genius level.
> 
> Would Shikamaru and Chouji at least have cameos?



YES.

Shikamaru is the smart private detective who's called in when the cops need a little extra manpower.

Chouji is prototypical fat cop with a heart of gold, who'll do anything to protect the city he loves.  He gets a nice scene where he sacrifices himself for his comrades and everybody thinks he's been shot dead, only for it to be revealed that a stale egg & sausage mcmuffin that he'd forgotten was in his breast pocket for three weeks managed to stop the bullet.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

If the place crashes, narutobase.  You hate it but it has links to everywhere and not everyone is unaware of he story either.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 5, 2014)

So Kabuto wil be in the orfanage and Oro will visit him from time to time?


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> the best part is that Sasuke seems to have gotten black, Snape-like clothes
> 
> damn



The poncho was temporary. 



TittyNipple said:


> WE ARE FIGHTING DREAMERSSSS



Oli oli oli oh-! 

JUST GO MY WAAAY!


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 5, 2014)

idk what y'all are saying fam



this was confirmed 3 years ago


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 5, 2014)

Thoses tears are delicious.
But let's be cool guys, let's not start a war on who did and who did not read the manga right.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


>



WHAT IS THIS?!


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 5, 2014)

HOW MANY THREADS WILL IT TAKE???


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


>



Are you suggesting Sara killed her parents then moves to New York to awaken the Sharingan?


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> HOW MANY THREADS WILL IT TAKE???



I'm guessing five


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 5, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> HOW MANY THREADS WILL IT TAKE???


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> HOW MANY THREADS WILL IT TAKE???



We'll get the chapter before this thread goes. If not, we'll do it by four if this one is three still.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> The poncho was temporary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


best part of it , he got to have classy clothes after looking like a hobo


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> lol you kids crack me up.
> 
> It's not salt. It's simple fact. Naruto and Hinata never even had a conversation and now he falls in love with her after years of Kishi shoving paralols down our throats?



If you want to claim something is a simple fact, start by being accurate.

What I'm seeing looks like salt.


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

GodRealmPain said:


> Wasn't Sara that Girl from the Naruto Movie the lost tower or whatever?



Yep, from the fourth movie


----------



## emachina (Nov 5, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> YES.
> 
> Shikamaru is the smart private detective who's called in when the cops need a little extra manpower.
> 
> Chouji is prototypical fat cop with a heart of gold, who'll do anything to protect the city he loves.  He gets a nice scene where he sacrifices himself for his comrades and everybody thinks he's been shot dead, only for it to be revealed that a stale egg & sausage mcmuffin that he'd forgotten was in his breast pocket for three weeks managed to stop the bullet.



What about the token angry black man cop? Who will fill that role? "INUZUKA, I'LL HAVE YOUR BADGE FOR THIS"!


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Nov 5, 2014)

After all these years, Sasuke fucks Sakura and Naruto fucks Hinata. Everything else be damned, my heart won the nardobowl.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> We'll get the chapter before this thread goes. If not, we'll do it by four if this one is three still.


Lets make it ten threads ftw :itachi


----------



## Silver Fang (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't expect the chapt for many hours. Wit's Wed. 3:06 for me, and chapts usually take until 11:00pm Wed night at the earliest, and Thurs. morning latest now. 

So, best to wait a good few hours, then check spoilers, and see if a link to the Chapt is in.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 5, 2014)

NaruHina shippers atm


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> has anyone called to attention the fact that Naruto's kid looks like a super saiyan?


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Emasculation Storm said:


> After all these years, Sasuke fucks Sakura and Naruto fucks Hinata. Everything else be damned, my heart won the nardobowl.


----------



## Super Chief (Nov 5, 2014)

Sete said:


> If you had a better grasp of the manga you would see its not that far-fetched.



Chapter 504: Kushina tells Naruto to find someone like her
Chapter 631: Minato draws a direct comparison between Kushina and Sakura

It was obvious where the manga was originally heading. Hinata is a bangin' bitch but she never got her due from Kishi. The rest of the epilogue just goes to prove he just went with whatever.



Shiki said:


> NaruHina makes sense,and those pages sealed the deal.



That's 615. Sakura looked salty at that scene. 16 chapters later Minato draws the oedipus comparison. 31 chapters after that we got that hamfisted imagery CPR.



Plot Hole said:


> Well ya know, remember Sakura's fake confession? And how many times it has been dropped that she loves and always has loved Sasuke?
> Reading comp bro learn it.



Remember Yamato about to tell Sakura she felt more for Naruto than she thought she did before he was cut off? Remember Sai telling her she's gentle when it comes to Naruto? Remember those data books written by Kishi stating how she didn't know she felt about him and that sometimes he made her heart beat faster?

Reading comprehension, my dick, son.

Bottom line: the problem ain't the pairings endgame. It's the randomness and asspullery behind them that makes it shit. Naruto should've told Sakura to fuck off in the Land of Iron and actually done something with Hinata, maybe carry a conversation for longer than 10 seconds or whatever the fuck.

2 years from now in The Last Hinata supposedly hasn't "reached him yet" w/e the fuck that means. So we're being told Naruto didn't even move on to bigger and better things from the get-go? Pathetic.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 5, 2014)

lol I love how the admin got frustrated and removed the who's online section from bottom of Telegrams page


----------



## chauronity (Nov 5, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> idk what y'all are saying fam
> 
> 
> 
> this was confirmed 3 years ago



As if you hardly ever end up together for life with your first girlfriend


----------



## Turrin (Nov 5, 2014)

Can someone explain to me all the sequels and spin off stuff lol. So is the spin off done by Kishi's editor the same as the sequel about the children's gen or are they two different things. Also what does it mean by short series, is that a style of Shounen Jump series that is usually X amount of chapters or does it just mean it won't be the same length as the 700 chapters Naruto manga? And is Kishi writing the sequel.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

adee said:


> Lets make it ten threads ftw :itachi



God Lord no. Three-four should be as far as it goes!


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 5, 2014)

OMG!!!  Himawari looks too cute. She dresses like a sunflower  "Uncle Neji"  and Bolt... it's karma, Naruto LOL


----------



## Sete (Nov 5, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> NaruHina shippers atm


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 5, 2014)

Tonight at 10 pm, no chapter and the forums with more than 9,000 people in this thread alone.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> NaruHina shippers atm



More like:


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

So was Kiba put through the Hogwarts Pairing Sorting Hat or has he gone full barnyard style and is fucking dogs now?


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> OMG!!!  Himawari looks too cute. She dresses like a sunflower  "Uncle Neji"  and Bolt... it's karma, Naruto LOL



Children Neji will never see.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

emachina said:


> What about the token funny or angry black man cop? Who will fill that role?



Well first off everybody knows that Kakashi and Gai are going to be another one of the buddy cop pairs.  Because they literally need to be.  LITERALLY.

But no, as for the funny and angry black cops, that's B and Darui.  They work for another precinct, under Chief A.  B's always goofing off on the job and playing with the car radio, much to the sterner Darui's great annoyance.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 5, 2014)

Boruto/Bolt makes sense but is there any logic behind Sasuke's kid being named Salad?


----------



## Azula (Nov 5, 2014)

must re-watch


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> More like:


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Can someone explain to me all the sequels and spin off stuff lol. So is the spin off done by Kishi's editor the same as the sequel about the children's gen or are they two different things. Also what does it mean by short series, is that a style of Shounen Jump series that is usually X amount of chapters or does it just mean it won't be the same length as the 700 chapters Naruto manga? And is Kishi writing the sequel.



The movie will be a tie in for chapter 699 and the end chapter 700. All of them are canon and written by Kishi. The short will probably be about 10-20 chapters.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

need full design of sasuke now


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 5, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> Chapter 504: Kushina tells Naruto to find someone like her
> Chapter 631: Minato draws a direct comparison between Kushina and Sakura
> 
> It was obvious where the manga was originally heading. Hinata is a bangin' bitch but she never got her due from Kishi. The rest of the epilogue just goes to prove he just went with whatever.
> ...


----------



## emachina (Nov 5, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> Chapter 504: Kushina tells Naruto to find someone like her
> Chapter 631: Minato draws a direct comparison between Kushina and Sakura
> 
> It was obvious where the manga was originally heading. Hinata is a bangin' bitch but she never got her due from Kishi. The rest of the epilogue just goes to prove he just went with whatever.
> ...





Take one, but please, don't stop. I'm thoroughly enjoying watching the impotent rage.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 5, 2014)

3 tomoe already?

She'll have Rinnegan in a couple of years at this rate.


----------



## Raventhal (Nov 5, 2014)

Ibiki grew a beard and hooked up with Kurenai?


----------



## Jesus (Nov 5, 2014)

Tam said:


> *snip*



Don't post obvious edits in the spoiler thread.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Let's look at another brightside to this. 

Now we can get hentai that's actually canon with the pairings. 

Praise people, praise.


----------



## Sete (Nov 5, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> Chapter 504: Kushina tells Naruto to find someone like her
> Chapter 631: Minato draws a direct comparison between Kushina and Sakura
> 
> It was obvious where the manga was originally heading. Hinata is a bangin' bitch but she never got her due from Kishi. The rest of the epilogue just goes to prove he just went with whatever.
> ...



Chunnin, pre neji fight talk, blood promise, pain invasion, naruto saving hinata in the war, 615. Just to name a few.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 5, 2014)

Also given the subject matter of the sequel it's painfully obvious that, the paring were decided so that we could get a romance between NaruHina's kid and SasuSaku's kid and with the promise of a birth of new Sage of Six Paths as a plot for that series. Literally that is the only reason and you can't convince me otherwise.


----------



## OrochimarusTheFinalV (Nov 5, 2014)

Orochimaru must have panels, its completely obvious he is now running Konoha Ninja Academy with Fat Anko as his suboardinate (old timez) 

Kakashi absolutely must have gotten laid at some point, i wanna see mini fangs

Madara must be considered a Hero, In fact the Shinobi Alliance would never have happened if his name was not used and lets not forget he named Konoha 'insert feels here'

Apart from these things i dont care whatsoever about anything

Well Precious Akimichi is pretty sweet and im slightly pissed with Hashi for telling Tsuna he would catch up after with her and goes and disapparates without even thinking about her, but it can all burn


----------



## lain2501 (Nov 5, 2014)

of course it is fake a circle is missing -_-


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

Damn, Salad is hot. I'm worried if I'm allowed to fap.

oh, it's fake 

well, it's not. just edit.


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Otaku Shrink (Nov 5, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Tonight at 10 pm, no chapter and the forums with more than 9,000 people in this thread alone.



It's going to explode once everyone in the US gets home from work/School or if Evil comes back. 

I'm sick in bed. This has been great entertainment.


----------



## the funk (Nov 5, 2014)

Deviantart users were in charge of all these kid's designs


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

that last time was edited.
We dont know if she has sharingan or not.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 5, 2014)

Boruto must be painting naruto's face in the hokage face mountain


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Also given the subject matter of the sequel it's painfully obvious that, the paring were decided so that we could get a romance between NaruHina's kid and SasuSaku's kid and with the promise of a birth of new Sage of Six Paths as a plot for that series. Literally that is the only reason and you can't convince me otherwise.



dude.......... shut up already and enjoy the fucking thread for fuck's sake 

it's the last time


----------



## Sete (Nov 5, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Also given the subject matter of the sequel it's painfully obvious that, the paring were decided so that we could get a romance between NaruHina's kid and SasuSaku's kid and with the promise of a birth of new Sage of Six Paths as a plot for that series. Literally that is the only reason and you can't convince me otherwise.



I wont. its party time!


----------



## Turrin (Nov 5, 2014)

Also lol Kishi can finally can have SasuNaruto together through proxy of their children. At least he finally learned that having two character blatantly in love with each other, yet not be interested in each others sex, just doesn't work

Edit: would have had way more respect for him if he just had SasukNaruto happen though


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Also given the subject matter of the sequel it's painfully obvious that, the paring were decided so that we could get a romance between NaruHina's kid and SasuSaku's kid and with the promise of a birth of new Sage of Six Paths as a plot for that series. Literally that is the only reason and you can't convince me otherwise.



That's exactly what I thought of. Bolt and Salad as a pairing is actually similar to how a Naruto and female Sasuke would be, it's an interesting dynamic. I feel Kishi said "well fuck, one should have been a girl so I'll do this" and in turn we get that thrown in as well. 

Kishi has a lot going on here to make things work. Their future child will probably be the strongest in the series.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 5, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Damn, Salad is hot. I'm worried if I'm allowed to fap.



*Link Removed*


----------



## Plot Hole (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Children Neji will never see.



You have wounded me.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

]



The Uchiha emblem.


----------



## Azula (Nov 5, 2014)

Sete said:


> Chunnin, pre neji fight talk, blood promise, pain invasion, naruto saving hinata in the war, 615. Just to name a *few.*



but  I think you named everything


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Uchiha Sarada fanart


And I just came across this one.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Damn, Salad is hot. I'm worried if I'm allowed to fap.
> 
> oh, it's fake



You realize that drawing was the woman from Mario, right?


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Let's look at another brightside to this.
> 
> Now we can get hentai that's actually canon with the pairings.
> 
> Praise people, praise.



Those Tsunade x Ei ones will be glorious.


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Uchiha Sarada fanart
> 
> 
> And I just came across this one.



Well that second picture is something.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Nov 5, 2014)

Raventhal said:


> Ibiki grew a beard and hooked up with Kurenai?



Well, given her love of big bearded men, that would work and all...


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruhina does fit, you can't say it doesn't. But you can't disregard the fact that Naruto wanted Sakura for 699 chapters either.

What I'm more disappointed about is the fact that Sasuke literally didn't have to do anything to steal Naruto's love. And he probably ain't all over Sakura either. Also, what pisses me off is that he would actually get together with that useless hunk of shit Sakura and even make a baby with her, and stay with her long enough for said baby to turn like 10 or so. What the fuck?

Still, this is a huge win for Sasuke in their rivalry.

And both extremely funny and sad at the same time. Just like Jiraiya watching from heaven as Tsunade goes all omniomniomniom on dat broadcaster


----------



## Sete (Nov 5, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> but  I think you named everything



Then i did a good job.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Uchiha Sarada fanart



Can we please not have her be such a character.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 5, 2014)

Sete said:


> Chunnin, pre neji fight talk, blood promise, pain invasion, naruto saving hinata in the war, 615. Just to name a few seven of the nine times Naruto and Hinata met in canon.




fixed that for you.


----------



## the funk (Nov 5, 2014)

Mah ship won ヽ(；▽；)ノ it's been nice to read all the speculah and lulz over this years  thank you   naruto  forums    (●?ω｀●)


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Damn, Salad is hot. I'm worried if I'm allowed to fap.
> 
> oh, it's fake
> 
> well, it's not. just edit.



dude     

i am not even sure if she is a girl or a boy.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> The Uchiha emblem.



How does Sakura live in Konoha and announce she is of the Uchiha clan without getting executed by the ANBU?  Sasuke is in the bingo book because he is an Uchiha.  Now Sara is?  Most likely she avoided that, but how?


----------



## Sete (Nov 5, 2014)

Epyon said:


> fixed that for you.



Dat salt is ruining my blood pressure.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 5, 2014)

Saturnine said:


> Naruhina does fit, you can't say it doesn't. But you can't disregard the fact that Naruto wanted Sakura for 699 chapters either.
> 
> What I'm more disappointed about is the fact that Sasuke literally didn't have to do anything to steal Naruto's love. And he probably ain't all over Sakura either. Also, what pisses me off is that he would actually get together with that useless hunk of shit Sakura and even make a baby with her, and stay with her long enough for said baby to turn like 10 or so. What the fuck?
> 
> ...


Naruto hadn't had feelings for Sakura for a LOONG time now.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 5, 2014)

Holy shit people already drawing fanarts at the speed of light! Considering they were just revealed like a day ago....


----------



## Akaiyasha (Nov 5, 2014)

This thread is killing me.... lol.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

There's more:





Revolution said:


> How does Sakura live in Konoha and announce she is of the Uchiha clan without getting executed by the ANBU?  Sasuke is in the bingo book because he is an Uchiha.  Now Sara is?  Most likely she avoided that, but how?


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> Can we please not have her be such a character.



she looks to have karin and sakura's personality.


idk where sasuke factors in aside from the hair color?


----------



## Plot Hole (Nov 5, 2014)

So I predict another Uchiha massacre? Also where is Hiashi? I want to see him...


----------



## Turrin (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> That's exactly what I thought of. Bolt and Salad as a pairing is actually similar to how a Naruto and female Sasuke would be, it's an interesting dynamic. I feel Kishi said "well fuck, one should have been a girl so I'll do this" and in turn we get that thrown in as well.
> 
> Kishi has a lot going on here to make things work. Their future child will probably be the strongest in the series.


Meh I feel like it's a cop out on so many levels. If he wanted Naruto and Sasuke to get together so bad just do it, instead of hiding it behind there kids. Than there is also the fact that I feel like this is going to be played off as the consolation prize for those that shipped Sakura and Naruto, because it's all good their children got together 

Also the names make me want the cringe and half the new gen looks like some kid just mix and matched features from different characters or add one new feature to existing characters. Only kid I like is NaruHina's girl, and Salad, but the name is just so dumb for the later.


----------



## mlc818 (Nov 5, 2014)

It was a fun run, and hopefully the following short series (and the prior canon movie) will be great.  This thread has moved so fast that it's hard to reply to anything, or even finish the thread, since a new page is created nearly as fast as you can read each page.  We can look forward to arguing about the movie and short series. ;P


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> Can we please not have her be such a character.



Sasuke's arrogance + Sakura's temper...

Good luck, Bolt.


----------



## emachina (Nov 5, 2014)

Seriously people, it you don't calm down with the salt, the Mormons are going to move in here and build a temple.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 5, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> What happened to Kiba


He bailed once he found out he might have a horribly designed kid that doesn't even get the Inuzuka markings with some filler chick. He also had some business to take care of with the anime team


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 5, 2014)

I didn't think you people would be so much salty.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> There's more:



holes?  i am sorry but what?


----------



## patoplastico (Nov 5, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> The Uchiha emblem.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Nov 5, 2014)

time to rename this section the konoha salt mines yo lol


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Nov 5, 2014)

Revolution said:


> How does Sakura live in Konoha and announce she is of the Uchiha clan without getting executed by the ANBU?  Sasuke is in the bingo book because he is an Uchiha.  Now Sara is?  Most likely she avoided that, but how?



Atonement. Amends. Pardons. 

That kinda stuff. Consider what Konoha put Sauce and Itachi through.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 5, 2014)

Revolution said:


> How does Sakura live in Konoha and announce she is of the Uchiha clan without getting executed by the ANBU?  Sasuke is in the bingo book because he is an Uchiha.  Now Sara is?  Most likely she avoided that, but how?



Probably because Sarada and Sasuke ain't going to start a revolution, Naruto is Hokage and Danzou is dead.
Plus Sasuke is there.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> And I just came across this one.



hahhhhahah maaan 




Addy said:


> dude
> 
> i am not even sure if she is a girl or a boy.



Addy, you now me better


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> holes?  i am sorry but what?


the uchiha crest


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> she looks to have karin and sakura's personality.



Eh..from what I've seen it is too early to make such calls. 



Luiz said:


> Sasuke's arrogance + Sakura's temper...
> 
> Good luck, Bolt.



She's going to be super adorable with him.  It'll be neverending fluffy land with them.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Revolution said:


> How does Sakura live in Konoha and announce she is of the Uchiha clan without getting executed by the ANBU?  Sasuke is in the bingo book because he is an Uchiha.  Now Sara is?  Most likely she avoided that, but how?


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

Emasculation Storm said:


> time to rename this section the konoha salt mines yo lol



    .


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

maybe they look isolated because they are living in that the place that used to belong to the Uchihas? i mean, what is left of it


----------



## Raventhal (Nov 5, 2014)

Salad is Sasuke/Karin/Juugo + Sakura.  Karin from the bitting and Juugo from the flesh insertion.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Sakura...loving Naruto since 1999! Loves you Naruto but begs you to bring back someone she "doesn't" love. 


lol

The comments about Bolt's future difficulty with Saradablahblah continue to entertain me. Keep it up guys.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> I didn't think you people would be so much salty.



sasusaku causes more saltiness than you think


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Uchiha Sarada fanart
> 
> 
> And I just came across this one.




I'm going to love the dynamic between them.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 5, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Naruto hadn't had feelings for Sakura for a LOONG time now.


That's blatantly untrue, considering that the latest fanbook stated that he was still in love with her, and that was released during the Kages Arc. Literally a few weeks passed since then tops. And that was after Hinata's confession. Though hey something had to give to resolve this thing, so what you going to do. I just wish there was more establishing it, but perhaps the Last Movie will do that.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Sasuke's arrogance + Sakura's temper...
> 
> Good luck, Bolt.



+Sasuke's temper as well.

Good luck indeed.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> =
> And I just came across this one.



Lol, too funny.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Sasuke's arrogance + Sakura's temper...
> 
> Good luck, Bolt.


she will be a tsundere of the highest calibur

i really wish good luck to Bolt


----------



## Akaiyasha (Nov 5, 2014)

...I need this Chapter to come out already.

The want is real. I haven't wanted a chapter to come out this badly since the end of "drought" when Kishi took a break in between part 1 and part 2. :'(


----------



## Choco (Nov 5, 2014)

Revolution said:


> How does Sakura live in Konoha and announce she is of the Uchiha clan without getting executed by the ANBU?  Sasuke is in the bingo book because he is an Uchiha.  Now Sara is?  Most likely she avoided that, but how?



 really?


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> Eh..from what I've seen it is too early to make such calls.



i mean that look she made, i think i saw with karin once a very long time ago but she also has sakura's persona as well


----------



## Fay (Nov 5, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> There's more:



Sakura is a milf . Can't get over how Sasuke is now officially part of the hottest canon pairing in the manga


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Also given the subject matter of the sequel it's painfully obvious that, the paring were decided so that we could get a romance between NaruHina's kid and SasuSaku's kid and with the promise of a birth of new Sage of Six Paths as a plot for that series. Literally that is the only reason and you can't convince me otherwise.



So SasuNaru confirmed


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Raventhal said:


> Salad is Sasuke/Karin/Juugo + Sakura.  Karin from the bitting and Juugo from the flesh insertion.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 5, 2014)

Salad is a magnificent name.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Naruto hadn't had feelings for Sakura for a LOONG time now.



And well, Sasuke never did. Remember him trying to kill her and everyone being disappointed that he didn't succeed?

And now he suddenly started loving that useless crybaby, lol. makes about as much sense as creation science.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> maybe they look isolated because they are living in that the place that used to belong to the Uchihas? i mean, what is left of it



doesn't matter. she goes to the same school as burito from the looks of it so it doesnt matter where she is.


question is.......... where is sasuke?


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Actually, their relationship will be like this:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

Raventhal said:


> Salad is Sasuke/Karin/Juugo + Sakura.  Karin from the bitting and Juugo from the flesh insertion.



that's some kinky shit


----------



## kuruizaki (Nov 5, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Meanwhile Kiba and Shino, completely forgotten by the plotline, dart off to star in a buddy cop film.
> 
> Shino is the tough, by the book cop who knows the streets like the back of his hand.
> Kiba is the wild cop with a K-9 partner who doesn't play by the rules.
> ...



quoted for awesomeness. gold.


----------



## pinkpandas (Nov 5, 2014)

the reaction to the spoilers are hilarious , keep them comin'


----------



## Sete (Nov 5, 2014)

Botl will handle that lady like a bawss!


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Sasuke's arrogance + Sakura's temper...
> 
> Good luck, Bolt.



True!!!


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Fay said:


> Sakura is a milf . Can't get over how Sasuke is now officially part of the hottest canon pairing in the manga



our queen is too hot in that get up


----------



## Turrin (Nov 5, 2014)

Salad probably picked up character traits from Karin, since i'm sure Karin was a family friend.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke: You lack.......homework!


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> Actually, their relationship will be like this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




Horimiya. <33


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 5, 2014)

pinkpandas said:


> the reaction to the spoilers are hilarious , keep them comin'



I'd like some french fries please to go with that.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> Salad is a magnificent name.



​


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> doesn't matter. she goes to the same school as burito from the looks of it so it doesnt matter where she is.
> 
> 
> *question is.......... where is sasuke?*



Most likely on a mission.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> ​


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> Those Tsunade x Ei ones will be glorious.



People are already planning them, I can tell. 

Those will probably end up being the best ones. Same with Chouji and Karui. 





Turrin said:


> Meh I feel like it's a cop out on so many levels. If he wanted Naruto and Sasuke to get together so bad just do it, instead of hiding it behind there kids. Than there is also the fact that I feel like this is going to be played off as the consolation prize for those that shipped Sakura and Naruto, because it's all good their children got together
> 
> Also the names make me want the cringe and half the new gen looks like some kid just mix and matched features from different characters or add one new feature to existing characters. Only kid I like is NaruHina's girl, and Salad, but the name is just so dumb for the later.



It's also a good tactic for Kishi and SJ to continue to make money off of the Naruto series. The kids being in the spotlight with similarities with the adults keeps not only the adults in the fray (with their appearances) but it allows some switchups. They're damn smart although it is a copout in a way. These pairings are also pretty obvious. At the same time, imagine if another guy shows up and tries to woo "Salad" I mean it can get pretty rough pairing-wise. 

I think it's hilarious they went this route.


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

yea the uchiha crest is there.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 5, 2014)

you pairing people are cray.



Dont know how goten and trunks went back in time fused got into naruverse and turned into this bolt guy


----------



## Turrin (Nov 5, 2014)

Can we also talk about how shallow of a whore Ino is lol, like seriously she just went for Sai because he looked like Sasuke, like really Kishimoto, fucking really.


----------



## GodRealmPain (Nov 5, 2014)

People shouldn't abuse the salt too much is bad for your health and for your heart xD


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Fay said:


> Sakura is a milf . Can't get over how Sasuke is now officially part of the hottest canon pairing in the manga


they were always the hottest pairing

but to see how they aged well is a delight 

the really have that chemistry


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

Fay said:


> Sakura is a milf . Can't get over how Sasuke is now officially part of the hottest canon pairing in the manga



SS always was the most good looking paring but now even better!!!


----------



## Turrin (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It's also a good tactic for Kishi and SJ to continue to make money off of the Naruto series. The kids being in the spotlight with similarities with the adults keeps not only the adults in the fray (with their appearances) but it allows some switchups. They're damn smart although it is a copout in a way. These pairings are also pretty obvious. At the same time, imagine if another guy shows up and tries to woo "Salad" I mean it can get pretty rough pairing-wise.
> 
> I think it's hilarious they went this route.


I agree it's a good marketing strategy, but that's all it is (well that and Kishi whoring out the parallels again), which is really disappointing to me.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> Most likely on a mission.



honey, you dont get what i am asking........ why is sasuke absent most of the time?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Is it just me or is the  for the sub-forum...changing?



Turrin said:


> Can we also talk about how shallow of a whore Ino is lol, like seriously she just went for Sai because he looked like Sasuke, like really Kishimoto, fucking really.



That is pretty sad, but oh well. Who cares about Ino.


----------



## Kakashisauce (Nov 5, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> So was Kiba put through the Hogwarts Pairing Sorting Hat or has he gone full barnyard style and is fucking dogs now?



This is so perfect.


----------



## emachina (Nov 5, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Can we also talk about how shallow of a whore Ino is lol, like seriously she just went for Sai because he looked like Sasuke, like really Kishimoto, fucking really.



In all fairness though, Sai never tried to brutally murder Ino on several occasion.


----------



## lain2501 (Nov 5, 2014)

that chapter doesn't want to release itself


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 5, 2014)

Revolution said:


> How does Sakura live in Konoha and announce she is of the Uchiha clan without getting executed by the ANBU?  Sasuke is in the bingo book because he is an Uchiha.  Now Sara is?  Most likely she avoided that, but how?


You can't be this...ugh...

First of all, the Uchiha Clan were in the fucking wrong. Secondly, the new Uchiha Clan are loyal to Konoha since Sasuke has seen it in the right. Sasuke wasn't in the fucking Bingo Book because he was a Uchiha, it was _because he was a missing Ninja_ who joined Orochimaru, then attacked the Kage Summit!

Sarahmint, your Anti-Konoha stupidity is fucking annoying. Get your head out of your ass and finally accept that the original Uchiha were in the wrong.


----------



## patoplastico (Nov 5, 2014)

Fay said:


> Sakura is a milf . Can't get over how Sasuke is now officially part of the hottest canon pairing in the manga



ikr

Sasuke and Sakura aged like fine wine. I wasn't prepared for him to have Madara good looks + Fugaku's manliness

They, Shikamaru, Tenten and Kiba were the only ones that got hawt imo


----------



## Turrin (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> That is pretty sad, but oh well. Who cares about Ino.


I just always thought that we'd see Ino develop as a character that got over her shallowness, represented by going for Choji, but I guess hoping for good character development to come out of rookies let alone pairings was too much to hope for. Still disappointed though.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> honey, you dont get what i am asking........ why is sasuke absent most of the time?



and honey how do you know he is absent most of the time?


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

i get it!!!!!! 

sasuke likes tomatoes so he named his daughter salad


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 5, 2014)

*Guys, I THINK WE HAVE TOTALLY FORGOTTEN ABOUT SOMEONE:
*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

Hold the fuck up.  

Since when is Sasusaku hotter than Naruhina? 

 Ya'll still living in part 1.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

maybe this is why Sakura is working like that, the Uchiha place might be a mess


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 5, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Can we also talk about how shallow of a whore Ino is lol, like seriously she just went for Sai because he looked like Sasuke, like really Kishimoto, fucking really.



we dont really know what happened during this another timeskip..its not like appearance doesnt matter to most people when it comes to who they go out with. Jessica Alba or Jessica Sanchez?


----------



## Choco (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> honey, you dont get what i am asking........ why is sasuke absent most of the time?



How do you know he's absent most of the time?


----------



## Brigade (Nov 5, 2014)

BoltxSalad=Caesar Salad


----------



## Plot Hole (Nov 5, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> Most likely on a mission.



Trying not not pay child support, on the run for such a reason.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> and honey how do you know he is absent most of the time?


 she tells her father to "super piss off" :ignoramus


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

Then li'l Bolt spurns Salad for Chouji's little girl and the whole thing turns out like the Hatfields and McCoys.  Konoha ripped asunder.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> maybe this is why Sakura is working like that, the Uchiha place might be a mess



What else is there for her to do? Her original dream was to spread for Sasuke.

Dream accomplished.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 5, 2014)

emachina said:


> In all fairness though, Sai never tried to brutally murder Ino on several occasion.


If you judge pairings/character development on the scale of if it's better than Sakura getting with Sasuke, than it's decent, than no pairing ever written is bad


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I just always thought that we'd see Ino develop as a character that got over her shallowness, represented by going for Choji, but I guess hoping for good character development to come out of rookies let alone pairings was too much to hope for. Still disappointed though.



I'm sure it will get better.

Like Ino forcing Sai to change his name to Sasuke.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 5, 2014)

Sete said:


> Chunnin, pre neji fight talk, blood promise, pain invasion, naruto saving hinata in the war, 615. Just to name a few.


Kishi passed up on an easy chance to give them some interaction in the Search for Itachi arc when her, Yamato and Naruto split up from the others. Thats why it was so out of left field, as her previous two appearances in part 2 prior to 435(about 200 chapters since part 2 started) resulted in nothing really, just her fainting in their first encounter and them not interacting in any real way in the second. 

I don't mind NH. Its not my cup of tea but I can bare it. Claims that it was well developed in the manga are kind of silly though. The fact that they are still at about the same point two years from the end of the war is very telling, as is their need to have a movie based around their romance(as it didn't have much of any mutual development in the manga).


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Sakura...loving Naruto since 1999! Loves you Naruto but begs you to bring back someone she "doesn't" love.
> 
> 
> lol
> ...



See? They'll get their NaruSaku after all.:ignoramus


----------



## Kakashisauce (Nov 5, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I just always thought that we'd see Ino develop as a character that got over her shallowness, represented by going for Choji, but I guess hoping for good character development to come out of rookies let alone pairings was too much to hope for. Still disappointed though.



See, I don't think it's shallow for Ino to want someone she's attracted to. She's damn hot, she can have a hot hubbie, too.

But....Sai? That's friggen weird. Like, BLATANTLY a replacement for Sasuke. Yikes.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Sete said:


> Botl will handle that lady like a bawss!



When she becomes this.



The kid will be royally fucked.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Nov 5, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> You can't be this...ugh...
> 
> First of all, the Uchiha Clan were in the fucking wrong. Secondly, the new Uchiha Clan are loyal to Konoha since Sasuke has seen it in the right. Sasuke wasn't in the fucking Bingo Book because he was a Uchiha, it was _because he was a missing Ninja_ who joined Orochimaru, then attacked the Kage Summit!
> 
> Sarahmint, your Anti-Konoha stupidity is fucking annoying. Get your head out of your ass and finally accept that the original Uchiha were in the wrong.



There is no new Uchiha clan: singular family isn't clan and once Potatoe or what's her name marries some Konoha idiot the family name ends.

@ Sarahmint

Keep the Anti-Konoha awesomeness!


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> honey, you dont get what i am asking........ why is sasuke absent most of the time?



He is tapping Karin?


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> See? They'll get their NaruSaku after all.:ignoramus



Bolt x Sarada is a hundred times better than NaruSaku.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Nov 5, 2014)

Sai may be a substitute for Sasuke with Ino but at least he isn't abusive or a deadbeat 

But seriously the only pairing I'm have no beef with happening is ShikaTema and NaruHina. All the others were shitty (SasuSaku) or thrown together. At least Kishi sees he screwed by making Naruto or Sasuke a boy and will decide to portray their "forbidden" love through their off springs.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Hold the fuck up.
> 
> Since when is Sasusaku hotter than Naruhina?
> 
> Ya'll still living in part 1.



and who is the talk of the past two threads, naruhina? ck

or was it salad uchiha and her deadbeat father?


----------



## Fay (Nov 5, 2014)

Why you guys mad at Ino? She may have actually fallen in love with Sai for legitimate reasons. Same with Sai as he didn't earnestly liked her at first.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 5, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Can we also talk about how shallow of a whore Ino is lol, like seriously she just went for Sai because he looked like Sasuke, like really Kishimoto, fucking really.



Sai was in Ino's dreams even when Ino's dreams could've just been her and Sasuke happily together. If you want a shallow slut, look no further then Chouji. Everyone else's dream was about specific people, Chouji just wants to do some girl, any girl, doesn't matter who.


----------



## Monster (Nov 5, 2014)

Where is Lee? I hope he got a hot babe with big jugs.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> I'm sure it will get better.
> 
> Like Ino forcing Sai to change his name to Sasuke.


Oh no you gave me a scary thought that, Ino's tick is going to be making slips and calling Sai, Saisuke-kun. I mean if that happens go fuck yourself Kishimoto.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Choco said:


> How do you know he's absent most of the time?



context 

she tells her pappy to piss off and he is not there.

he is on a mission or something. 

do the math 

+ everyone said the same thing XD


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Fay said:


> Why you guys mad at Ino? She may have actually fallen in love with Sai for legitimate reasons.



Yeah, sure.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 5, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Meanwhile Kiba and Shino, completely forgotten by the plotline, dart off to star in a buddy cop film.
> 
> Shino is the tough, by the book cop who knows the streets like the back of his hand.
> Kiba is the wild cop with a K-9 partner who doesn't play by the rules.
> ...


I would pay good money to see this. Shino and Kiba are two of the best bros in this manga. Use their interaction in the Naruto flasback of the kids doing sparing practice in the academy as the foundation of their comedy act.


----------



## GodRealmPain (Nov 5, 2014)

Salad+Bolt=A God Damn Indigestion thats what xD


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> See? They'll get their NaruSaku after all.:ignoramus



Maybe they can remember the AU Naruto too.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Can we also talk about how shallow of a whore Ino is lol, like seriously she just went for Sai because he looked like Sasuke, like really Kishimoto, fucking really.



Yeah, I wrote the exact same thing around page 68-70 I think. Such a superficial fucking ho


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> she tells her father to "super piss off" :ignoramus



Yo what if Sasuke and Sakura had a falling out. Rock lee comes into the picture has captain save a hoe.


----------



## ~E~ (Nov 5, 2014)

The anticipation  is giving me an ulcer.


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

Korosensei said:


> *Guys, I THINK WE HAVE TOTALLY FORGOTTEN ABOUT SOMEONE:
> *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





+



=




Confirmed by Evil


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 5, 2014)

Bolt


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Maybe they can remember the AU Naruto too.



Kishi should have used the name Menma in place of Bolt. Who cares if he used it already?


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

Why is it that of the adult Konoha 13 (sans Neji) only Sasuke seems to have actually aged.

I'm just curious to know if they'll finally let Nardo finish puberty. I feel like he's going to get Goku'd.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 5, 2014)

those ChoXino worshippers are butthurt it seems,


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

Monster said:


> Where is Lee? I hope he got a hot babe with big jugs.



Probably got himself some love from Kumogakure


----------



## Marsala (Nov 5, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I just always thought that we'd see Ino develop as a character that got over her shallowness, represented by going for Choji, but I guess hoping for good character development to come out of rookies let alone pairings was too much to hope for. Still disappointed though.



Ino couldn't get with Chouji because that would put both of their kids in the same clan and change the next generation Ino-Shika-Cho trio. But ending up with Sai is really the worst case scenario. We joke about Naruto and Sasuke, but I can't believe that Sai is straight. He is literally obsessed with dicks.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> When she becomes this.
> 
> 
> 
> The kid will be royally fucked.



He'll be royally fucked because he'll be accused of male gaze, visual rape, and mass triggering by the likes of Anita Sarkeesian and her handbag boyfriend McIntosh.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> There is no new Uchiha clan: singular family isn't clan and once Potatoe or what's her name marries some Konoha idiot the family name ends.
> 
> @ Sarahmint
> 
> Keep the Anti-Konoha awesomeness!



That assumes the kid he had with Karin isn't male. 


Right Addy?


----------



## Raventhal (Nov 5, 2014)

Korosensei said:


> *Guys, I THINK WE HAVE TOTALLY FORGOTTEN ABOUT SOMEONE:
> *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



He formed a cocoon and morphed into the Shinji.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> He is tapping Karin?



fuck no 

he is getting drunk at some bar talking about his failed "revolution" and the bartender tells him to pay up but then says "when i get a job" and sips a drink but the bartender cant do jack shit because he knows sasuke can mos likely piss amaterasu at this point in his life with his amaterasu control


----------



## BisonLlama (Nov 5, 2014)

Circe said:


> Why is it that of the adult Konoha 13 (sans Neji) only Sasuke seems to have actually aged.
> 
> I'm just curious to know if they'll finally let Nardo finish puberty. I feel like he's going to get Goku'd.



Shikamaru grew a beard, so him and Sasuke definitely look older.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

Ino was one of the first to point out how much Sai looked like Sasuke , and thats all we need to know.
 I even think she's complimented him a few times. (That last thing is just a little bit of hot sauce on my part )

But yea it is pretty terrible that she only chose Sai because he favored Sauce. Not like he'll give a shit , he's boning one of the baddest , if no the baddest bitch in  the series. Dem abs on Ino doe.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> she tells her father to "super piss off" :ignoramus



There are people disagreeing with that trans for some reason  and seconds before she was saying that she has something in common with Bolt with a smirk on her face and she says " super shannaro" (a way of saying "cool" "hell yeah"...)  so she's most likely saying that she and bolt have both cool dads.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> those ChoXino worshippers are butthurt it seems,



Never knew they existed.


----------



## Blackrose16 (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't check in on this thread in less than a day and I miss everything...  Sakura and Sasuke are a thing?? *sigh*


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

"I'm gonna name my daughter after the tallest fucking flower you'll ever find and my son after the things you shoot from motherfuckin' crossbows!"

"Yeah, well I'm gonna name my daughter after a light first-course appetizer comprised of lettuce and other delicious fruits and vegetables, occasionally garnished with a dressing of some variety!  So take that, douchebag!"


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

Epyon said:


> Sai was in Ino's dreams even when Ino's dreams could've just been her and Sasuke happily together. If you want a shallow slut, look no further then Chouji. Everyone else's dream was about specific people, Chouji just wants to do some girl, any girl, doesn't matter who.



And since when is that a bad thing or makes you shallow? Men fuck bitches, that's what they do. Getting married ain't what it used to be. Besides let's face it - being stuck with one person 'til you die is fucking depressing, no other way to put it


----------



## Kusa (Nov 5, 2014)

Don't give a shit about those pairings.

Givee me bold?salad, Kishi.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Yo what if Sasuke and Sakura had a falling out. Rock lee comes into the picture has captain save a hoe.



No one wants kids with Lee.





*Edit*: Wait, Tenten, who did she end up with?


----------



## pinkmartini (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> context
> 
> she tells her pappy to piss off and he is not there.
> 
> ...



rme. alright i'll play this game. sara was talking about how she and bolt had things in common, sakura starts to warn her (according to the translation we've gotten so far), bringing up sasuke, sara says her roughly translated "piss off" line. 

my interpretation is Sakura is reminding Sara that Sasuke does not approve of Bolt/Sara. And she smirks that off. Sasuke not being there for that conversation is irrelevant. 

see, we can spin this any way we want. smh at you acting like _you know_.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

what is sasuke surprised about?


----------



## soulnova (Nov 5, 2014)

Korosensei said:


> *Guys, I THINK WE HAVE TOTALLY FORGOTTEN ABOUT SOMEONE:
> *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Yeah, I have been thinking about him. Where the fuck is he? He was last seen unconscious after they killed the tree, right? ... Or?


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 5, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Ino couldn't get with Chouji because that would put both of their kids in the same clan and change the next generation Ino-Shika-Cho trio. But ending up with Sai is really the worst case scenario. We joke about Naruto and Sasuke, but I can't believe that Sai is straight. He is literally obsessed with dicks.



legit died the last sentence


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 5, 2014)

Guys what if ShinoXTenten? given the randomness of this pairing typhoon


----------



## Turrin (Nov 5, 2014)

Also did Choji literally fuck a piece of chocolate and his daughter popped out. Because I get that he married some on from Kumo, but why is her hair the same tone as her body, that make no sense.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> she will be a tsundere of the highest calibur
> 
> i really wish good luck to Bolt



It will probably be double tsundere. Poor Bolt may not have inherited his parents' unique talents, while Salad could be a genius of the highest order. Bolt ought to have a huge inferiority complex towards her, just like Naruto did towards Sasuke.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

i read a translation where its Sakura who talks about Sasuke, not Salad. Salad talks about Bolt and then Sakura about Sasuke, which makes way more sense. Salad talked about how boys are idiots and well Sasuke was an idiot, and see that there is the shanaro in. it might be Sakura talking in a tsundere way about Sasuke, she doesnt necessarily need to be talking about how he abandoned her or something.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> and who is the talk of the past two threads, naruhina? ck
> 
> or was it salad uchiha and her deadbeat father?



That wasn't cause of them , it's because these idiots can't get over their child being named Salad. And her name is Sarada for fucks sake. 

Let's be honest here BorutoXSarada is whats really  keeping this thread going. 


Plus the Salt.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> what is sasuke surprised about?



Kabuto showing up??


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 5, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Get your head out of your ass and finally accept that the original Uchiha were in the wrong.



after 8 years still lacking basic reading comprehension eh?


the Uchiha, as explained in the manga, were first segregated then basically framed by Obito for the Kyuubi attack which led to further mistrust which brewed for years...

the Uchiha weren't wrong for wanting to be treated as equals. Itachi then murdered his family, lover and who knows how many children for a shit village full of killers because the motherfucking "genius" Hokage couldn't control his own fucking council.


THAT is what happened.  Nobody can be considered right or wrong when EVERYBODY is just a shitfuck mercenary for hire...no matter how much friendship bullshit the main character spews.

but w/e, don't even cur mang....this story went to shit years ago. Only good for lulz now.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 5, 2014)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> Guys what if ShinoXTenten? given the randomness of this pairing typhoon



lol @ thinking shino is actually going to get it on


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> "I'm gonna name my daughter after the tallest fucking flower you'll ever find and my son after the things you shoot from motherfuckin' crossbows!"
> 
> "Yeah, well I'm gonna name my daughter after a light first-course appetizer comprised of lettuce and other delicious fruits and vegetables, occasionally garnished with a dressing of some variety!  So take that, douchebag!"



Seems like Kishi got Akira Toriyama on us.

Too bad he couldn't do something cool like Araki does and reference his names well.


----------



## Monster (Nov 5, 2014)

Ino is a delicate pure virgin flower.


----------



## Kakashisauce (Nov 5, 2014)

Shiki said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy what!! So...he's alive? And...uh....evil?


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Considering how ugly these kids are, Rock Lee simply can't reproduce, he is way too fugly.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 5, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I just always thought that we'd see Ino develop as a character that got over her shallowness, represented by going for Choji, but I guess hoping for good character development to come out of rookies let alone pairings was too much to hope for. Still disappointed though.



She's not attracted to Chouji. That's a thing she stated outright. She suggested he'd get slimmer if he wanted the girls to notice him, he wasn't willing to do that. Giving it up to Chouji after confirming that Sasuke is definitely not gonna happen is not character development, it's pity sex. They both should have more selfrespect then that.


----------



## Brigade (Nov 5, 2014)

Ya know what really sucks about Naruto ending ? After today/tomorrow most of NF will still come back to check telegrams out of habit just to remember "Oh shit its over"


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

pinkmartini said:


> rme. alright i'll play this game. sara was talking about how she and bolt had things in common, *sakura starts to warn her (according to the translation we've gotten so far), bringing up sasuke*, sara says her roughly translated "piss off" line.
> 
> my interpretation is Sakura is reminding Sara that Sasuke does not approve of Bolt/Sara. And she smirks that off. Sasuke not being there for that conversation is irrelevant.
> 
> see, we can spin this any way we want. smh at you acting like _you know_.



was there a line about sasuke not approving salad and burito or sakue WARNING her? no? then you have no argument and are just adding stuff


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

ShinoXTenTen is my second favorite Shino pairing after ShinoXShizune


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 5, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> "I'm gonna name my daughter after the tallest fucking flower you'll ever find and my son after the things you shoot from motherfuckin' crossbows!"
> 
> "Yeah, well I'm gonna name my daughter after a light first-course appetizer comprised of lettuce and other delicious fruits and vegetables, occasionally garnished with a dressing of some variety!  So take that, douchebag!"



Can you imagine when they find out Bolt and Salad are dating?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Considering how ugly these kids are, Rock Lee simply can't reproduce, he is way too fugly.



I bet he's the only one that creates a greek god.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 5, 2014)

Am I the only one that's disappointed in Shino supposedly being Bolt's sensei and not Konohamaru?


----------



## Nuuskis (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto is finally coming to an end, and all you people talk about here are pairings like nothing else matters.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 5, 2014)

Brigade said:


> Ya know what really sucks about Naruto ending ? After today/tomorrow most of NF will still come back to check telegrams out of habit just to remember "Oh shit its over"



not me
fuck this manga


onto bleach




which isn't much better


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i read a translation where its Sakura who talks about Sasuke, not Salad. Salad talks about Bolt and then Sakura about Sasuke, which makes way more sense. Salad talked about how boys are idiots and well Sasuke was an idiot, and see that there is the shanaro in. it might be Sakura talking in a tsundere way about Sasuke, she doesnt necessarily need to be talking about how he abandoned her or something.



He abandoned her, let's accept it.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> There are people disagreeing with that trans for some reason  and seconds before she was saying that she has something in common with Bolt with a smirk on her face and she says " super shannaro" (a way of saying "cool" "hell yeah"...)  so she's most likely saying that she and bolt have both cool dads.



takL, the japanese guy if you didn't know and yagami approved that salad was talking negatively about her father


----------



## Plot Hole (Nov 5, 2014)

VAK said:


> Am I the only one that's disappointed in Shino supposedly being Bolt's sensei and not Konohamaru?



Shino? Hell to the yeah!


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

So Naru Hina kids, is there a chance for boruto to get the byaugan or something in between?
probably inherited some bijuu chakra?


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

Brigade said:


> Ya know what really sucks about Naruto ending ? After today/tomorrow most of NF will still come back to check telegrams out of habit just to remember "Oh shit its over"



No we won't. This will finally be a good opportunity to focus exclusively on the Soul Society Telegrams. Bitch


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Considering how ugly these kids are, Rock Lee simply can't reproduce, he is way too fugly.



Knowing Kishimoto, his kid would be incredibly handsome.


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

BisonLlama said:


> Shikamaru grew a beard, so him and Sasuke definitely look older.


Kiba and Shikamaru have facial hair now, but they still look roughly the same. But adult Hinata and Naruto still look nearly identical to how they do at age 19, and adult Sakura straight up still looks 12. Salad (lmfao) looks more like a sister than a daughter.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> He'll be royally fucked because he'll be accused of male gaze, visual rape, and mass triggering by the likes of Anita Sarkeesian and her handbag boyfriend McIntosh.


Well I was thinking all the trolling little salad would do to burrito personally everytime he tried to make a move.


ItNeverRains said:


> "I'm gonna name my daughter after the tallest fucking flower you'll ever find and my son after the things you shoot from motherfuckin' crossbows!"
> 
> "Yeah, well I'm gonna name my daughter after a light first-course appetizer comprised of lettuce and other delicious fruits and vegetables, occasionally garnished with a dressing of some variety!  So take that, douchebag!"


Hey Sasuke, you're losing on the kid count.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 5, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Ino couldn't get with Chouji because that would put both of their kids in the same clan and change the next generation Ino-Shika-Cho trio. But ending up with Sai is really the worst case scenario. We joke about Naruto and Sasuke, but I can't believe that Sai is straight. He is literally obsessed with dicks.


But yah know a good writer would want to explore a new dynamic for a new generation, but not Kishi because he's gotta have his parallel nonsense. 

Hence Sai having the most gender ambiguous kid in existence.


----------



## pinkmartini (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> was there a line about sasuke not approving salad and burito or sakue WARNING her? no? then you have no argument and are just adding stuff



lmao that's my whole effing point. you're adding stuff too. did you read *my whole* comment? we're both spinning what we've been given with our own biases. 

context words to look out for in my comment: "I'll play this game" "my interpretation" "spin"


----------



## Azula (Nov 5, 2014)

Nuuskis said:


> Naruto is finally coming to an end, and all you people talk about here are pairings like nothing else matters.



everything else is gone.. gone.. gone..


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Knowing Kishimoto, his kid would be incredibly handsome.



I agree > 



Terra Branford said:


> I bet he's the only one that creates a greek god.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Knowing Kishimoto, his kid would be incredibly handsome.



He's combining features, with a bit of random sprinkled in. With Rock Lee, nothing works.


----------



## SilenceOz (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm predicting kishi releases a baby makin adults only gaiden after this.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> He abandoned her, let's accept it.



Let's fucking hope he did, really. This is like the only hope this manga has left


----------



## Marsala (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> So Naru Hina kids, is there a chance for boruto to get the byaugan or something in between?


Unlikely. I can't see any son of Naruto's getting a doujutsu. If he was going to have Byakugan, he should have been born with it.



> probably inherited some bijuu chakra?



This is likely true due to the whiskers.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> He abandoned her, let's accept it.


rofl , i wouldnt put it past him


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Nuuskis said:


> Naruto is finally coming to an end, and all you people talk about here are pairings like nothing else matters.




Tbh that's all Kishi is talking about, too.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 5, 2014)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> Guys what if ShinoXTenten? given the randomness of this pairing typhoon


Not happening. Shino belongs with Hana


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> He abandoned her, let's accept it.



this guy gets it 



Jeαnne said:


> i read a translation where its Sakura who talks about Sasuke, not Salad. Salad talks about Bolt and then Sakura about Sasuke, which makes way more sense. Salad talked about how boys are idiots and well Sasuke was an idiot, and see that there is the shanaro in. it might be Sakura talking in a tsundere way about Sasuke, she doesnt necessarily need to be talking about how he abandoned her or something.


your no fun at all. you honestly think i am serious about sasuke abandoning his child? i am having fun on the expense of sasusaku tards 







you became a bore, man.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Circe said:


> Kiba and Shikamaru have facial hair now, but they still look roughly the same. But adult Hinata and Naruto still look nearly identical to how they do at age 19, and adult Sakura straight up still looks 12. Salad (lmfao) looks more like a sister than a daughter.



Seto has a good point...Temari does look awfully worn down...


----------



## RBL (Nov 5, 2014)

shit, fak u hinata's kid, my prediction is not becomming true, she just CONFIRMED us neji is 100% dead.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 5, 2014)

it's sad that I'm going to be more depressed when legend of korra ends, i'm not even slightly sad about this ending


----------



## Awaria (Nov 5, 2014)

Nuuskis said:


> Naruto is finally coming to an end, and all you people talk about here are pairings like nothing else matters.



Kishi made it that way

Open ending where are you


----------



## BisonLlama (Nov 5, 2014)

Anyone know when the next chapters are coming out?


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

pinkmartini said:


> lmao that's my whole effing point. you're adding stuff too. did you read *my whole* comment? we're both spinning what we've been given with our own biases.
> 
> context words to look out for in my comment: "I'll play this game" "my interpretation" "spin"



i didn't add lines. only you did. i interpreted what i saw which might be wrong but you flat out added shit


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 5, 2014)

New thread in 5.....4.....3....

My KibaIno part died with the spoilers though


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Tbh, most of the people talking about pairings aren't "pairing people" but we're talking about it because it's actually interesting.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> this guy gets it
> 
> 
> your no fun at all. you honestly think i am serious about sasuke abandoning his child? i am having fun on the expense of sasusaku tards
> ...


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Nuuskis said:


> Naruto is finally coming to an end, and all you people talk about here are pairings like nothing else matters.



What else is there? Kishi ended the battles and story. All that is left is the pairings.


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2014)

So i noticed Naruto kids have those kyuubi markings on their face, so more than likely some of kyuubi's chakra has been passed on to them, which got me thinking, what if Naruto's Son is Capable of going into KCM as a kid, similiar to how Goten & Trunks could go SSJ, that would be pretty epic lol.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

The SaiIno kid looks like he hasn't seen the light of day.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Nov 5, 2014)

Seriously it sounds like Kishi dedicated 40 chapters of 700 to pairings and clearing up their shit. I hope there is more to it.


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

Let's kill a fourth thread


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> it's sad that I'm going to be more depressed when legend of korra ends, i'm not even slightly sad about this ending



With Naruto ending, user activity is going to hit a low.

Which sucks.

As for Korra, what makes it even worst is that Nick isn't like to continue the Avatar series at all after this.

Also sucks.


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Tbh that's all Kishi is talking about, too.



More like those are all the spoilers we're getting because the spoiler providers know what will cause the biggest reactions


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

BisonLlama said:


> Anyone know when the next chapters are coming out?



about two hours ago 


poor salad uchiha. damage was already done to her 

still no clue on who sasuke is looking at


----------



## Silver Fang (Nov 5, 2014)

emachina said:


> In all fairness though, Sai never tried to brutally murder Ino on several occasion.



But really, true they had no interaction, or very little, but Ino had both of them in her dream world. If it was all about Sasuke, why not just have Sasuke? Sai was included, so seemed she did acknowledge him separately from Sasuke. 

I don't mind any of the pairings. I can see people being bummed that some characters who never talked were paired up. But sadly, all the dating, and development happened off screen, and it's left to the fans how those characters got to that point during, or after, the war. FanFic writers can have a wonderful time with that.

Chouji x Karui is the one where I think WTF. But again, left for the fans on how Chouji won her heart.


----------



## lightcrowler (Nov 5, 2014)

Salad?Boruto??
Seriously Kishi?!You couldn't think of more exotic names than this.


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

It's not really ending though, third part is going to come in 5-6 months and though shorter will probably get animated and so enough Naruto material to sustain us for another 2-3 years at least.


----------



## Samehada (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, its been a long run.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> your no fun at all. you honestly think i am serious about sasuke abandoning his child? i am having fun on the expense of sasusaku tards



Well his child one thing, but he totally should abandon Sakura if he knows what is good for him. I mean, there are so many bitches to fuck. Seriously, Sakura?


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 5, 2014)

PAIRINGS!! PAIRINGS!! PAIRINGS!!

maybe he wants us to post long-ass cheesy essays about how Naruto affected our lives and how we're going to miss it, you know, those emotional stuff gay peeps do


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> The SaiIno kid looks like he hasn't seen the light of day.



I found the real image of their kid. The one post was altered to make him look more like Sai.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> shit, fak u hinata's kid, my prediction is not becomming true, she just CONFIRMED us neji is 100% dead.



Kill a Zetsu with Edo Tensei, revive everyone with Nagato's infinite Rinne Tensei.

Guess Neji wasn't important enough.


----------



## Nuuskis (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> What else is there? Kishi ended the battles and story. All that is left is the pairings.



Naruto becoming Hokage and uniting all the other villages and countries???


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

I thought the chapters were coming out in 3 hours?


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

you have been redeemed by oro's sexiness 

forget about deadbeat sasuke. what do you he is surprised at as he looks back?


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

Amazing that the pairings debate is the thing that pushed the chapter to get almost 6000 posts overall.
Not techs or other things but pairings


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

i still didnt get over the fact that Oro died. He could have been a really fun uncle for Salad


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Nuuskis said:


> Naruto becoming Hokage and uniting all the other villages and countries???



Story that could be told in the movie perhaps. And you never know, could be answered in the manga.


----------



## Kakashisauce (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> I found the real image of their kid. The one post was altered to make him look more like Sai.



OMG these Ino kid images are friggen killing me. I'm dying. Tumblr is full of them too.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> It's not really ending though, third part is going to come in 5-6 months and though shorter will probably get animated and so enough Naruto material to sustain us for another 2-3 years at least.



I was hoping Kishimoto would start a new series in the same universe, different era.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> I found the real image of their kid. The one post was altered to make him look more like Sai.



Del Torro taking over Naruto? I'll take that


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Awaria said:


> Kishi made it that way
> 
> Open ending where are you



Oh things were open alright. ...for Sasuke and Naruto to plow right in. BOOM!


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 5, 2014)

the chapter is not out yet


----------



## Monster (Nov 5, 2014)

It's been 3 hours where is the chapter?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Kakashisauce said:


> OMG these Ino kid images are friggen killing me. I'm dying. Tumblr is full of them too.





Pocalypse said:


> Del Torro taking over Naruto? I'll take that



Isn't the real Inojin amazing looking?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> you have been redeemed by oro's sexiness
> 
> forget about deadbeat sasuke. what do you he is surprised at as he looks back?


well no idea really , it could be about anything


----------



## The Undying (Nov 5, 2014)

Did... did Anko get fat?

Holy shit. Fuck you, Kishimoto.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> Amazing that the pairings debate is the thing that pushed the chapter to get almost 6000 posts overall.
> Not techs or other things but pairings




What is amazing about that?  It's just what you'd expect.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Pairing madness.

That said I kinda expected Ino to fall for Sai given how he blushed when he complimented her(even though he didn't mean it).

Still...I was ready for the possibility of ChoujiIno given how she was worried about him in part 1 when he was at the brink of death after the Sasuke Rescue arc. Also given how I felt that maybe Kishi considered her attraction mainly to looks as wrong.

But it looks like both her and Sakura got their princes. Sai was even Sasuke's replacement.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]S7b8ADhadJU[/YOUTUBE]


*=
*


*"Some people wait a life time for that one special cake"*​


----------



## Sage (Nov 5, 2014)

damn, so Naruto's hand will forever be bandaged like Danzo? the 2 year gap in the movie and then the gap when he is already hokage in 700, it doesn't look like that hand will be back to normal.

And looks like Sasuke's is permanently gone.

I guess this solidifies the series ending with Naruto being the strongest having his dominant hand back (even if its partially crippled) still can from rasengan with it while Sasuke is forever without his dominant hand.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i still didnt get over the fact that Oro died. He could have been a really fun uncle for Salad




Where has it been said that he dies?


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

I actually enjoy the level of dismay over fat Anko.

Props to Keesh on that one.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Sage said:


> damn, so Naruto's hand will forever be bandaged like Danzo? the 2 year gap in the movie and then the gap when he is already hokage in 700, it doesn't look like that hand will be back to normal.
> 
> And Sasuke's looks like Sasuke's is permanently gone.
> 
> I guess this solidifies the series ending with Naruto being the strongest having his dominant hand back (even if its partially crippled) still can from rasengan with it while Sasuke is forever without his dominant hand.



Nah, Evil stated they both get their arms back.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 5, 2014)

lightcrowler said:


> Salad?Boruto??
> Seriously Kishi?!You coulnd't think of more exotic names than this.



it's BOLT, a reference to speed, teleport, Yellow Flash (Minato) and Usain Bolt (fastest man ever).

Plus it shares the 2nd and 3rd syllabe with Naruto when it's written using katakana.

BO-RU-TO
NA-RU-TO

See? It's cool.

Salada sounds like a reference to vegetables and Dragon Ball


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

The Undying said:


> Did... did Anko get fat?
> 
> Holy shit. Fuck you, Kishimoto.



Yeah, it's not something that can be forgiven.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Turrin said:


> [YOUTUBE]S7b8ADhadJU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> *=
> ...



Karui isn't half bad.

Guess Ino decided to stick true to her preferences and not go with a guy who wasn't her type. 

How are you feeling about NaruHina and SasuSaku Turrin?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Sage said:


> damn, so Naruto's hand will forever be bandaged like Danzo? the 2 year gap in the movie and then the gap when he is already hokage in 700, it doesn't look like that hand will be back to normal.
> 
> And Sasuke's looks like Sasuke's is permanently gone.
> 
> I guess this solidifies the series ending with Naruto being the strongest having his dominant hand back (even if its partially crippled) still can from rasengan with it while Sasuke is forever without his dominant hand.


Evil said that both will get hands back


----------



## Nuuskis (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Story that could be told in the movie perhaps. And you never know, could be answered in the manga.



Aye, but I find it kinda silly that pairings are the only thing talked about here (although it's not surprising) when there's plenty of other stuff to talk about concerning the end of the manga.

It was understandable in previous prediction threads when those spoilers were fresh.


----------



## lynxie (Nov 5, 2014)

Why did I smiled so happily when I read Sasuke and Sakura had a child, why do I keep grinning the rest of the time, what is this feeling...?

I wanted Sasuke and Sakura to be alone, I wanted an unrequited love for Sakura, I wanted Sasuke be on his own...

But I feel so damn happy... 
Was I a closet SasuSaku fan?? 

I am so confused right now...  

Anyway...
Hmm Sara says that she and Bolt are the same with their dads. 

Bolt is angry that his dad is always busy with the village and has no time for him.
I guess it is the same for Sara, her dad always away for the village, and she dislike that, I guess...

And Sasuke looks really good. I love his older look. I want to see more of him!


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishi just made hundreds of hentais unless with that sole painel of anko


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> He is free?



Hmmm, didn't we once had a colored page with Kurama sleeping in Konoha and Naruto poking him?

Guess it might've turned true.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 5, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

